# Your bike in front of a gate pics



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2017)

I can't resist gates with nice views... here's today's, looking out over Dartmoor


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

How about these for some gates


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Here's a couple. Must try and find better views...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2017)

Ha - some worthy early entries there - lots of variables to play with - the design/type/state of decay of gate, what's behind the gate, and the rakish angle of the bike, for starters.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

And a few more .


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2017)

One this morning out beyond Thorner.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Jun 2017)

One of mine


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)

I'm wondering if photos should be assessed using a BIFOG (Bike In Front Of Gate) mark scheme. In particular, I think bonus marks could be awarded for outstanding or unusual gates (hand-made, old, standing up despite decrepitude, etc.), and gates in unique/unusual places or with great views. I can be easily bribed. (Cake normally does the trick.)


----------



## dfthe1 (18 Jun 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> View attachment 357874
> 
> 
> Does this count?


Ooh, pushing the boundaries, but it's a nice photo, so I'll allow it


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)

jayonabike said:


> One of mine
> 
> View attachment 357712


How many gates have you got?


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> And a few more .
> 
> View attachment 357680
> View attachment 357681
> ...


Either you've been very assiduous having seen this thread, or you already had a thing about gates...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Either you've been very assiduous having seen this thread, or you already had a thing about gates...



i started taking pictures of bikes in gateways about 6 weeks ago after stopping on a ride and slotted the bike in the gate whilst i did some running adjustments , i try to take one every ride if i see a nice set of gates or a nice view behind them


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2017)




----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2017)

I've posted the view before, but now with added bike & gate




And just up the road, outside Levington Church


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2017)

How about this for a gate


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> How about this for a gate
> View attachment 358026


I think the person who measured up the gate to go in the big gateway might have got confused between imperial and metric...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2017)

Infact... trivia question about that big feck castle off gate.

Any one here knows who it belongs too?
A Wethers Original to the winner


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Infact... trivia question about that big feck castle off gate.
> 
> Any one here knows who it belongs too?
> A Wethers Original to the winner



Is it @Markymark 's gaff?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Is it @Markymark 's gaff?


Not posh or big enough


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2017)

I don't think anyone is going to know..so will tell.

It's owned by Jools Holland.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2017)

The church on Long Causeway, Thorp Arch.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2017)

Connel Bridge, looking towards Oban.





High Stones Road, above Cragg Vale, Calderdale.





'The London Road', below Stoodley Pike, part of the Pennine Bridleway/Mary Towneley Loop.

PS I just noticed that the software I used to resize the Scottish photo has introduced some rather odd visual artefacts on the gate!


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I don't think anyone is going to know..so will tell.
> 
> It's owned by Jools Holland.


ahh Cooling Castle got to head that way one day.


----------



## chriswoody (20 Jun 2017)

I've posted this before, but hey qualifies for this thread so why not. 

Rubbish gate, nice views from above Shap looking towards the Lakeland Fells.


----------



## dfthe1 (20 Jun 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> View attachment 357874
> 
> 
> Does this count?


Two can play at that game...


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that out on the Isle of Grain?
> If so. Been there. My friend fell off on that very gravel.




That's the one


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2017)

@briantrumpet it looks like you have opened up a new gate of picture taking


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @briantrumpet it looks like you have opened up a new gate of picture taking


We were already taking them; we just have an excuse to post them now!


----------



## dfthe1 (20 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Two can play at that game...
> 
> View attachment 358078



<Books flight to San Francisco...>


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2017)

My Shorter taken on tonight's maiden 18 mile ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My Shorter taken on tonight's maiden 18 mile ride.
> 
> View attachment 358200


Someone should make a bike out of gate tubing so it's properly camouflaged when leaning against a gate. Your effort's not bad.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We were already taking them; we just have an excuse to post them now!


I had to double check before I started the thread - I was sure someone must have done so in the past, given how often I use gates as a photographic prop. Though, interestingly, pickings are pretty much non-existent in my Alpine retreat - I'll have to make a special effort in August to find some. But I can't actually think of any at all, off hand. In five years, I don't think I've snapped one.

Devon, on the other hand, is built using gates. And baler cord.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Someone should make a bike out of gate tubing so it's properly camouflaged when leaning against a gate. Your effort's not bad.



The big Carlton Circuit i have feels and is sized like a gate for sure


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jun 2017)

A selection from the archive - including a rare outing for the hybrid...


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2017)

My Cube tonight against a no frills industrial farm gate. Made for prairie machinery to get in and out.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Another one of my Shorter from this morning's ride


----------



## booze and cake (22 Jun 2017)

Splitters! 

Here's some gate bling in Hyde Park this evening


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

Outside All Saints Church in Saxton this morning:


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2017)

The Arrington gate at Wimpole. Strictly speaking, this is the wrong way round


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jun 2017)

I take loads of photos of the bikes in gateways so here are a couple to be going on with:




Dawes at Knockin, en route to Vyrnwy





Raleigh in Attingham Park on my way to work


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jun 2017)

Thorner today




And look how far off road I've gone on my road bike...


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2017)

Stanford Hall this morning on my way to Barby.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Stanford Hall this morning on my way to Barby.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358900


Two bonus points: balancing bike on cattle grid, and hand-made gates


----------



## Ben17 (25 Jun 2017)

Well, after finding myself semi-stuck on a right of way crossing a field that I had to walk the bike through, followed by a copse filled with nettles (never a good situation when mixed with shorts and a t-shirt - how I avoided getting stung, I don't know), I was delighted on today's ride to find this gate, and this thread instantly sprung to mind (too much time online, obviously).


----------



## Threevok (26 Jun 2017)

Not exactly a gate and I may have bought the wrong size wheel


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2017)

Not a very good photo i"'m afraid. Not the best weather, very dull and overcast today, plus i'm rubish at photos. The farmer has been busy cutting the grass in his field


----------



## apb (26 Jun 2017)

me thorny


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2017)

Two gates for the price of one today:


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Jun 2017)

Out Today on the 1st Gravel Ride with the new Gravel Bike.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2017)

A couple from this morning's early ride .


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jun 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2017)

Another Devon gate...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2017)

One from yesterday morning's ride







And one from this morning's ride


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2017)

This was taken today just outside the small village of L



lanwrin.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2017)

Another Devon gate, this time near Talaton. For the geographers/geologists, the remarkably flat-topped hill you can see is a Greensand Escarpment (East Hill Strips, above Ottery St Mary) - quite a feature in the East Devon area.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2017)

The gates on Princes Avenue at Roundhay Park from this mornings ride


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jul 2017)




----------



## Houthakker (3 Jul 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2017)

On the descent from Haldon:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

One from this morning's maiden outing on the Perks .


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2017)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jul 2017)

Grinton Moor, The Yorkshire Dales


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2017)

Two from today, either side of Thorner...


----------



## Biff600 (9 Jul 2017)

The 'Dog' near some church on the way round this morning


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

One from Boughton


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2017)

On the way to Habberley yesterday:


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jul 2017)

Corn fields are coming on nicely.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2017)

Had to be done


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2017)

A handful from a few days in the North East...

At the gate onto the beach at Beadnell Bay





Looking out to sea from NCN R1 towards the Farne Islands





A sheltered spot beneath a tree on NCN R1 looking towards Bamburgh Castle





And on NCN R1 again at North Sunderland, where you've got a choice of three directions (which isn't bad for a linear route...)


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2017)

BOGOF, one from the Exe Valley, the other from the Culm


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

One I nearly forgot from my Northumberland adventure:


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2017)

I wonder why those turbines are turning on a still shot? Is it an iPhone thingy?


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> I wonder why those turbines are turning on a still shot? Is it an iPhone thingy?



No, it's an Android phone thingy - if you hold the shutter down the phone will take photos until the memory card is full.
So on something like this, let it take 3 or 4 pics, and when reviewing them you can select "create animation" and it merges them into a gif file and you get the effect above. You can also leave the phone to it's own devices and it will suggest stuff like this as well. Technology, eh?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2017)

One of the Perks from this morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One of the Perks from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 362446


I hope they aren't your gates - whoever had them made has too much money and too little taste.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I hope they aren't your gates - whoever had them made has too much money and too little taste.


No not ours , I could live with them .


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2017)

Near Thorner this morning - soon be harvest time by the looks of it.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

I forgot I had this pic


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jul 2017)

First ride on my Hewitt Chiltern pictured in front of a really pointless gate near Cawood North Yorkshire.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 362754
> First ride on my Hewitt Chiltern pictured in front of a really pointless gate near Cawood North Yorkshire.


Definitely bonus points for (at least _apparently_) pointless gates!


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 362754
> First ride on my Hewitt Chiltern pictured in front of a really pointless gate near Cawood North Yorkshire.



It's an arable field so no stock to keep in - I suspect the gate is more to keep certain people off the track and the nice flat field...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> It's an arable field so no stock to keep in - I suspect the gate is more to keep certain people off the track and the nice flat field...


Hence my "apparently". I'm guessing that there are wheel-catching ditches of sorts either side of the gate.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2017)

First gate pose for the Perks that arrived over the weekend.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Hence my "apparently". I'm guessing that there are wheel-catching ditches of sorts either side of the gate.



Yep, most of the fields out that way are surrounded by drainage ditches as it's all so low lying


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

This has got to count, surely!?


----------



## Fonze (19 Jul 2017)




----------



## AyJay (20 Jul 2017)




----------



## AyJay (20 Jul 2017)

Taken on todays ride. Walberswick looking towards Southwold...............................


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Jul 2017)

I'm hoping to get extra points for the ugliest gate so far on this thread. This one is near North Milford North Yorkshire.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2017)

AyJay said:


> Taken on todays ride. Walberswick looking towards Southwold...............................
> 
> View attachment 363164



Is that a Road Comp with flat bars? Looks good anyway.


----------



## AyJay (20 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Is that a Road Comp with flat bars? Looks good anyway.



it is indeed. I found that I was not using the drops fully so converted it to a flat bar. I find it good for me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2017)

Steeton Hall Gate-House









biggs682 said:


> And a few more .
> View attachment 357680


Reminscent of the gates at Frieston Hospital (1595 Almshouse)
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313217-friestons-hospital-warmfield-cum-heath






ianrauk said:


> I don't think anyone is going to know..so will tell.
> It's owned by Jools Holland.


Can he get his 'JET 1' replica through them?





NorthernDave said:


> A selection from the archive - including a rare outing for the hybrid...
> View attachment 358293



Temple Newsam, no doubt!


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2017)

One from today, on the fringes of Rigton:


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 363179
> I'm hoping to get extra points for the ugliest gate so far on this thread. This one is near North Milford North Yorkshire.


Hmm, I need to look up the definition of a 'gate' - three-metal-bars-welded-together is pushing it... though, as you say, it is ugly, if minimal.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2017)

Fonze said:


> View attachment 363071


You might get one bonus point for age (of the gate, not you), and one for the extra latch/bolt (even if it doesn't engage these days).


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 362955
> 
> 
> This has got to count, surely!?


Bonus point for cheek.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

I watched somebody Nick my gate once, I did not say anything in case they took a fence.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Just a couple from this morning's ride 







Anything @PeteXXX can do I can do.






Then this one


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

@biggs682 this gate is at Great Brington church, where Lady Di used to polish the pews with her royal behind..


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 363691
> 
> 
> @biggs682 this gate is at Great Brington church, where Lady Di used to polish the pews with her royal behind..



From what I remember she .............


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jul 2017)

One from this morning, on the ridge above Bardsey


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2017)




----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jul 2017)

Another poor excuse for a gate at Bishops Wood near Biggin North Yorkshire.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2017)

A bit of education on a Sunday afternoon...

Strictly speaking, a gate is the space, not the thing that goes across it... or at least, it used to be. From the Oxford English Dictionary:

"*Etymology: *Old English _geat_ strong neuter, corresponds formally to Old Frisian _gat_ , _jet_ , hole, opening, Old Saxon _gat_ eye of a needle (Low German and Dutch _gat_ gap, hole, breach), Old Norse _gat_ (see gat n.1) < Old Germanic type _*gatom"_

*1. An opening in a wall, made for the purpose of entrance and exit, and capable of being closed by a movable barrier, the existence of which is usually implied; said with reference to a city or other enclosure, or the enclosure-wall of a large building, formerly also to the bulding itself, where door or doors is now commonly employed.*

So there you are.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> A bit of education on a Sunday afternoon...
> 
> Strictly speaking, a gate is the space, not the thing that goes across it... or at least, it used to be. From the Oxford English Dictionary:
> 
> ...



Good to know - there are a couple of places that I've spotted that would make a nice photo where there is a gap in a hedgerow or a wall but where there isn't a "movable barrier" in place.


----------



## Threevok (23 Jul 2017)

From today's mudfest - Spot the Bike


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

Well I best start looking for gaps then 







Or does this count , it's a gap in our vegetable beds ?


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Good to know - there are a couple of places that I've spotted that would make a nice photo where there is a gap in a hedgerow or a wall but where there isn't a "movable barrier" in place.


Will this open the flood, er, gates?


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jul 2017)

D'Oyly's Tea Rooms Bolton Percy, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2017)

Paper Mill Lane, Bramford. The former Fisons factory.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2017)

Mine was taken in front of a substation.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2017)

This is a gate honestly - Dock Gate 2 at Felixstowe Port


----------



## Threevok (27 Jul 2017)

From my Commute this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2017)

I'm struggling to find field gates in this part of France... a challenge!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2017)

Is this the most boring gate pictured so far - or does what it is protecting make it interesting?





Edited to add - actually what as there a couple of years ago was much more interesting!
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.0...4!1syWsEWPl2NJTLq6BuVUTo_w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

Two from this morning's ride


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm struggling to find field gates in this part of France... a challenge!


What region are you in ? I'm in the Lot and there aren't masses here either! Also you know how touchy some French folk are when it comes to taking photographs of them or theirs


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jul 2017)

Got one, at least the occupants of this place can't complain


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2017)

It's a barbed wire gate. And the view's not bad.


----------



## Sharky (28 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Got one, at least the occupants of this place can't complain


Nice bike, but you lose a point


woodbutcher said:


> Got one, at least the occupants of this place can't complain


Very nice, but not sure if this can be accepted.
"Blue and Green should not be seen ......"

Time for n+1


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jul 2017)

Sharky said:


> Nice bike, but you lose a point
> 
> Very nice, but not sure if this can be accepted.
> "Blue and Green should not be seen ......"
> ...


Oh no ! contravention of colour code, phew only lost one point....generous !!
Note to self, repaint gate or change bike or find another gate and change bike or repaint bike and gate ...sleep on it


----------



## Sharky (28 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh no ! contravention of colour code, phew only lost one point....generous !!
> Note to self, repaint gate or change bike or find another gate and change bike or repaint bike and gate ...sleep on it


Maybe an orange bike. That would work!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

Some people have too much money


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Some people have too much money
> 
> View attachment 364856


True, and l hope that whoever made the gates got very well paid for them, they are superb (nice bike too)


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> True, and l hope that whoever made the gates got very well paid for them, they are superb (nice bike too)



must admit i like them as well


----------



## Oldfentiger (29 Jul 2017)

From today's ride........





Carlton outside the Stephen Burke Hub





I took this in readiness for the Your Bike in front of a Witch thread





Buckets of tea available from this place, but only open Sundays.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> From today's ride........
> 
> View attachment 365064
> 
> ...




That is a very nice looking bike. I like that very much.


----------



## Sharky (29 Jul 2017)

I'd like to see a Flying Gate in front of a gate. Have we had one yet?


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jul 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> From today's ride........
> 
> View attachment 365064
> 
> ...


Oh my oh my ! you have a very beautiful bike.....understated, refined and oh so enviable.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jul 2017)

The gates long gone TBH


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

If we're splitting hairs, it's technically adjacent to the gate at the former Almshouses at Aberford on the Old Great North Road.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> The gates long gone TBH
> 
> View attachment 365167


 

Cheat. Your bike not in front of a gate.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2017)

Autichamp


----------



## Aravis (2 Aug 2017)

Here's one from last October, looking back towards Monmouth from the Trelleck road. I should've taken more care with the rubbish in the foreground - my eyes were evidently elsewhere:






And from yesterday's ride, just outside the village of Withington, near Hereford, looking towards the hills around Bromyard. The showers had calmed down by this time, leaving an impressive skyscape which I've attempted to capture:


----------



## Sharky (3 Aug 2017)

My gate in front of a bike:-







Just installed this week, Great improvement on the previous one that had been patched umpteen times and was falling apart.


And from the other side, my SS :-


----------



## FishFright (3 Aug 2017)

Guerciotti gate



__ FishFright
__ 3 Aug 2017






Guerciotti Record SS'd casually leaning on a gate near Yarnfield


----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2017)

Different bike , same gate, different day


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2017)

This one hasn't been anywhere far enough for posh gate's


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2017)

not posh maybe, but a good honest wooden fence and gate with proper iron fittings, proper setting for the bike !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

A few posh gate's from this morning's ride.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2017)

Posh gates and a very posh bicycle, (note not bike, far too common) . Where on earth do you reside, millionaires row?


----------



## FishFright (5 Aug 2017)

My VTX by a gate near Rocester













vtx gate



__ FishFright
__ 5 Aug 2017


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Posh gates and a very posh bicycle, (note not bike, far too common) . Where on earth do you reside, millionaires row?



They are just a few from 37 miles of riding this morning, there sure is some money around .


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2017)

Adlestrop church


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

Two from one village this morning.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

One from the ride home today.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2017)

Here's one at the Gasworks...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2017)

A brace of gates on the old railway near Chapel Brampton, today..


----------



## AyJay (7 Aug 2017)

A couple from todays ride via the Suffolk lanes..................


----------



## booze and cake (7 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 366390
> View attachment 366386
> View attachment 366388
> 
> Couple of rusty old gates...and a rusty old bike.



I've never heard of Quinns bikes, looks nice. Is that the same or anything to do with Harry Quinn?


----------



## booze and cake (7 Aug 2017)

And I've got one that applies to both threads


----------



## Oldfentiger (7 Aug 2017)

From this evenings ride.

Nick o' Pendle in the background 





At the top of Nick o' Pendle with Clitheroe and the Ribble Valley laid out below


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2017)

odav said:


> Yeah from Quinns in Liverpool but later and not as desirable as a handmade Harry with a Q serial number! Mines nice enough for me, Reynolds 631, pretty light and I like the way it rides. I've never seen another one the same, I'm guessing it was made before they started importing generic frames, but I've never been able to find any history on it.
> View attachment 366747


@biggs682 might be able to help you out.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2017)

Are they gates? Or are they doors?


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> One from the ride home today.
> 
> View attachment 366415


Very few wooden five-bar field gates to be seen these days, sadly. Not surprising, though - they're expensive, and return to nature all too quickly.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 366813
> 
> 
> Are they gates? Or are they doors?



Easy it's a door gate


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2017)

Oh look. Another farm gate.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2017)

A couple from this morning's road test


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2017)

One from todays century ride:


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2017)

Just ridden @stiffknees old Pug home and couldn't resist a picture


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2017)

Got to be the widest set of gate's in Wellingborough


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2017)

Hicks Road near Markyate, Bedfordshire (February 2014)


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Agricultural gates, near Spectacle Lane, this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2017)

One from this morning's ride Get Houghton.


----------



## Aravis (12 Aug 2017)

From yesterday's ride, near Devauden, S E Wales. The distant hills should be Craig Syfyrddin (left) and Garway Hill:


----------



## booze and cake (12 Aug 2017)

Two from this morning, Smithfield meat market




And just across the road the small park nearby has been given a bit of extra colour


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2017)

Another improvised Drôme gate:


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2017)

On last nights ride around Pitsford Res to watch the meteorites.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2017)

From this mornings local circuit. Same gate, two pics.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2017)

Another nice set these are in Felmersham.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2017)

St Nicholas Church Loxley this morning, one of the oldest churches in the area, Approaching from Wellesbourne direction It's on the right just before the left turn and the climb through the village.


----------



## AyJay (14 Aug 2017)

I could do with a bit of that turbine power!.............................


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

Newton Regis Garden Store, my coffee stop this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2017)

First gates out of Wellingborough for the F R Russell this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

A gate by Lake Bala.


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 Aug 2017)

A couple from this evenings ride 





Ingleborough and Pen-y-Gent in the far distance 




Brooding Pendle Hill this evening


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 Aug 2017)

A couple from this evenings ride 

View attachment 368672

Ingleborough and Pen-y-Gent in the far distance 

View attachment 368668
Brooding Pendle Hill this evening


----------



## L Q (19 Aug 2017)

this gate was massive.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2017)

Whitkirk Manor House
Colton Lane
(east side of Leeds)

this afternoon







What the plaque states, the stone cross, & the gate-plate


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2017)

On the way out this morning on the gated road near Peatling Magna


----------



## Threevok (20 Aug 2017)

Managed to build and get out on the replacement frame


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2017)

My goodness. I have managed to find a gate other than a farm gate today. Wooohooo


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2017)

One from this morning's ride , taken in Holcot


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2017)

Silverstone today - formation lap for the 750MC Hot Hatch race


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

One from Hannington earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride , taken in Holcot
> 
> 
> View attachment 368988


I know that gate.. If I owned it (courtesy of my future Euromillions win), I'd press the 'Open Gate' button just as you clicked the shutter on the camera..

.Only joking


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2017)

An Art Deco gate in Broughton..


----------



## <Tommy> (23 Aug 2017)

Cycled from north London to Hastings earlier today. Lovely little pootle mostly on little country roads. One day I'll escape the smog permanently!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 369692
> 
> 
> An Art Deco gate in Broughton..



There are some nice gate's and house's on that stretch of road. 



PeteXXX said:


> I know that gate.. If I owned it (courtesy of my future Euromillions win), I'd press the 'Open Gate' button just as you clicked the shutter on the camera..
> 
> .Only joking



I have come across 2 or 3 set's of gate's that have auto opening operated by pressure sensors ,so be warned


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride


----------



## fixedfixer (24 Aug 2017)

Hope this counts - the gate is just out of shot to left. Location: Milnthorpe, South Lakes. (not my house )


----------



## Fonze (24 Aug 2017)

Now that, is pretty darn cool !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2017)

First gate for the Harry Hall 







Spot the school boy error


----------



## Aravis (26 Aug 2017)

From yesterday's ride: a traditional five bar gate at Little Alne, near Alcester, Warwickshire. Still strong enough to support my bike!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2017)

A couple from my ride this morning .


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

Hook Moor Windfarm this morning




Sorry it's a bit dark - it didn't seem like that at the time.

EDIT: to add a pic that's not quite so dark





@biggs682 - you get some great gate pics - if I propped my bike against the gates on the big houses around here, I'd either get chased off by the householder or they'd open the gates.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2017)

@NorthernDave thanks for that , i think its down to the fact that i normally hit the road just after 5 am so most people are still snoozing by then


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

Wilby, this morning.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Aug 2017)

Plym Valley Railway today.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2017)

Going for the broader definition of a gate as an entrance gap, here's this morning's pic from betwixt Thorner and East Rigton.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2017)

Two from this morning's ride







Sywell aerodrome








Burton Latimer church .


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2017)

Cut Throat Lane on the way out this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Cut Throat Lane on the way out this morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 370237


We have a Cut Throat Lane, a byway, here as well. In fact, I'm going there in the morning to pick blackberries & elderberries


----------



## iwantanewbike (27 Aug 2017)

Here's a pic taken on the Forest Way, showing clear dissent by some of our group


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> We have a Cut Throat Lane, a byway, here as well. In fact, I'm going there in the morning to pick blackberries & elderberries



Cut Throat lane is off Spring Lane Hockley Heath and runs down into Earlswood.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Aug 2017)

North Creake Abbey, Norfolk this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Cut Throat lane is off Spring Lane Hockley Heath and runs down into Earlswood.








The green track is my Cut Throat Lane.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2017)

Two from today - the first is from Orwell Park School in Nacton. Every time I've been past before they've been wide open so I couldn't resist today's opportunity




Then one from Ipswich town centre




Sorry for the slight blurring - the screen on my camera is so scratched, I couldn't see that there was something on the lens until I got home.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride .


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Aug 2017)

Devonport Park, today.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

A couple from this morning -

In Saxton:





And the former RAF Church Fenton - now Leeds East Airport. And also the home of ITV's Victoria, with many of the interior scenes shot on a set built inside one of the hangers. Apparently Jenna Coleman was here only last week...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2017)

Well it made it out of the garden


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Aug 2017)

Nice gate, bike and house...


----------



## craigwend (31 Aug 2017)

It's in front of a gate, on holiday, it's a Specialized, it's steel it's real , my picture of the day


----------



## fixedfixer (31 Aug 2017)

Fonze said:


> Now that, is pretty darn cool !



If that comment was made about my recumbent, thanks @Fonze . The recumbent in the photo is a home build. Currently working on a second but with Under Seat Steering.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2017)

One from this mornings ride, Lowsenford the lock keepers Cottage.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2017)

Bit of an industrial looking gate but a gate is a gate .


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2017)

Ok. Yes, another farm gate, but it is kinda impressive. It must be 15 16 feet wide for heavens sake.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2017)

A couple from todays ride:




First, in front of the bandstand at the Wilderness park in Wetherby 
And at St Lukes church in Clifford where you get three gates for the price of one.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2017)

Some gate's but no bikes today as out walking.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Sep 2017)

More of a door TBH but hey ho


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2017)

From this morning's bottle bank run...




And then returning home from an afternoon out...


----------



## Saluki (4 Sep 2017)

From the other day, in Norwich. East Carlton Manor, Colin Chapman's old house.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2017)

From today's ride - the Ipswich Town FC training ground which I pass quite often


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2017)

I'll do the latest ride write up properly tomorrow. In the meantime here is a taster:


----------



## booze and cake (4 Sep 2017)

Holland Park (not in Holland)


----------



## Andrewwright (4 Sep 2017)

My new Mercian




Oops it's not a gate!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2017)

Outside a disused place of worship in Wellingborough


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2017)

A couple from this morning's ride







Tofte manor entrance Sharnbrook







And this on the way into Odell


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll do the latest ride write up properly tomorrow. In the meantime here is a taster:
> View attachment 371821


"My bike _almost_ in front of a gate pic"


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2017)

One from this morning's ride








In Draughton on the lane to Maidwell


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2017)

This mornings gate, near Moulton, before the heavens opened..


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

Two from my ride this morning, one belongs here, my bikes leant against a gate in the back ground, with the other one we don't have a bike leant against a cart thread so I'll drop it in here.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2017)

Just off Paradise Way above Bramham this morning - where it threatened to rain, but didn't.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2017)

First gate on first test ride for the Dunelt


----------



## And (13 Sep 2017)

Stanage Edge looking towards Sheffield


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2017)

Actually beyond a gate rather than In Front of, but I might just get away with it


----------



## carlton88 (14 Sep 2017)

Another excuse to post a snap of the Carlton. Blickling Hall.


----------



## hoppym27 (14 Sep 2017)

Its not a gate..its a railing..is that allowed?


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Sep 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Its not a gate..its a railing..is that allowed?


Hmm... definitely no bonus marks. "My bike not in front of a gate pic"


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Sep 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Its not a gate..its a railing..is that allowed?



So ..... what are the parts of railings that are hinged and swing open called then?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2017)

One from this morning






It smelt rather freshly painted.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2017)

carlton88 said:


> Another excuse to post a snap of the Carlton. Blickling Hall.
> 
> View attachment 373375


The gates don't quite seem to match up to the grandeur of the residence behind. I mean, the _hoi polloi_ might get in, if they had a mind to.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2017)

One from yesterday morning's ride 






One of the side gates at Swell aerodrome


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2017)

A couple from yesterday's ride. This is St Bartholomew's, Vowchurch, in Herefordshire's Golden Valley:






And a few miles later, looking eastwards from the hamlet of Cockyard, and the very eastern extremity of the range of hills known, somewhat optimistically, as the Black Mountains:






That's the way I was going - not quite as flat as it looks!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2017)

Just off the Fosse Way about a mile from Eathorpe, the last time I took a picture down here it was flooded


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Sep 2017)

View media item 9832
Conisbrough Castle gate, struggled with light taking the pic lots of trees


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Sep 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> View media item 9832
> Conisbrough Castle gate, struggled with light taking the pic lots of trees



Spent a lot of time hear. I used to like a few miles away.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2017)

On my shortcut through Court Farm, Overstone, this morning.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Sep 2017)

Jamieyorky said:


> Spent a lot of time hear. I used to like a few miles away.


 It's a nice ride round Conisbrough gonna head down the tpt next time


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Sep 2017)

OK not exactly a gate but at least it does have hinges and opens and closes like a gate.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Sep 2017)

Ooo interesting, @wonderloaf is that one of the commemorative gold postboxes for British gold winners at the 2012 Olympics? And if so whose is it, do you know?


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Sep 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Ooo interesting, @wonderloaf is that one of the commemorative gold postboxes for British gold winners at the 2012 Olympics? And if so whose is it, do you know?



Here's the plaque on the side explaining all:





To be found in the village of Bentworth, Hampshire. Perhaps we can start a 'Your bike in front of a gold (or interesting) post box' thread?
Originally a box in nearby Alton was painted gold until the residents of Bentworth pointed out the error:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-19176984

So lucky old Peter got two gold post boxes!

Edit: I've ridden past this box quite a few times and not noticed it until now, must be the new cycling glasses I'm wearing!


----------



## booze and cake (19 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the info @wonderloaf. Equestrian, so where is commemorative gold postbox for the horse?


----------



## booze and cake (19 Sep 2017)

.....outside the Findus lasagne factory?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Sep 2017)

Outside the disused Foxhall Radio Station (on old USAF listening post) now a heritage aviation museum


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2017)

Another one of the Dunelt and a newly installed gate .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

In Brockhall, near Daventry, on todays ride.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2017)

Same gate as yesterday, different bike


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2017)

One from this morning's ride outside Brigstock.






Not quite sure what was behind the gate but it was barking well .


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2017)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Sep 2017)

First ride in a week and a gateway with a view:


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2017)

Does a Style count as a gate


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2017)

View from Hawkesbury towards the Severn this morning


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

One from this morning


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Sep 2017)

Taken during today's low impact ride .... (currently nursing a knackered knee back to life).... embarrassing a few roadies en route


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2017)

Two from today's off road adventure

First, the most unusual gate I've ever seen:





And a more traditional utilitarian gate:


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2017)

Back gate for Hinwick Hall..


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Sep 2017)

User46386 said:


> Is that Scholes leading down to where the Barnbow site used to be?



It is - down Bog Lane from the Coronation Tree, just where it becomes Barnbow Lane 

Lovely bridleway ride - you can get all the way to Garforth, or cut across the golf course and onto NCR66 through Parlington Woods to Aberford, both off-road.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (28 Sep 2017)

York



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 28 Sep 2017


















York



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 28 Sep 2017






Two gates in York


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (28 Sep 2017)

View media item 9842
Graffiti gate pic at Barlby bridge


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Warwickshire, or maybe Northamptonshire on Saturday
> View attachment 375486



Are you close to Priors Marston there?


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well spotted. Very close.



I rode through Priors Marston on Sunday on my way to Upper Stowe


----------



## robjh (29 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's on my route from London to my friends' place near Coventry. When I get there it means no more hills (except for Napton on the Hill)


That gets a 'like' just for mentioning Napton on the Hill. I spent a year staying very close to there in the weeks, and loved the cycling round there (which included a few very early morning rides past the mast at Priors Marston).


----------



## robjh (29 Sep 2017)

In the North York Moors last week, near Helmsley


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

One from earlier this morning






It's an entrance to a small select development in Mears Ashby.






Then another one in Mears Ashby


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2017)

A different kind of gate 

I bet @Drago used to wash his beard here!!!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's ride.






One of the School gate's in Wollaston.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

A spiffing spot in Spofforth:


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

Great Billing gate. Needs a lick of paint, I reckon!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 376471
> 
> 
> Great Billing gate. Needs a lick of paint, I reckon!


Now there's a curious saying. Anyway, yes - should do the job.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4976396, member: 9609"]its a cattle crush - it holds them still so you can work on them[/QUOTE]
Looks very much like the model I used to use to trim cows' feet. Well, I used hoof knives and clippers, but you know what I mean.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4982108, member: 9609"]aren't they strangely peaceful when you get them in - you would think they would go loopy but they just stand there happy as larry.[/QUOTE]
Yes. Occasionally they protest when you winch a back leg up, but a joy is if you've done a good job to sort out a problem, and they walk away with more of a spring in their step. 

I haven't worked with cattle for 17 years now, but still love 'em.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Oct 2017)

First picture is on the road from Sandbanks to Swanage.
Second and third are in the New Forest.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2017)

Another one from Sundays ride .






Wellingborough rugby club.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2017)

Just outside Ullinhall this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

Today’s gate in Medbourne, on today’s ride.


----------



## wonderloaf (8 Oct 2017)

Church of St Nicholas in Steventon, Hampshire, where Jane Austen's father was the preacher:





Jane Austen was born in Steventon and spent the first 25 years of her life living there, drafting some of her most famous novels.
The name board outside the church has a small picture of her sitting at her writing desk:


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (9 Oct 2017)

First gate at Sprotbrough Falls and the second at Barnsley












Tpt



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 9 Oct 2017


















Tpt



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 9 Oct 2017


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2017)

Hockley Heath this morning on my way to Hatton Locks.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Hockley Heath this morning on my way to Hatton Locks.
> 
> View attachment 378345


Last time I rode past there must have been around 55 years ago .........


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Last time I rode past there must have been around 55 years ago .........



Its on my regular Thursday loop as well as being on one of my routes to Earlswood and on my route to The Licky Hills


----------



## grecinos (14 Oct 2017)

I passed these horses as I was on my usual route. They looked to be posing, so I turned around to take this photo...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's ride








In Sywell


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2017)

A gateway, on the Civil War Trail, in Market Harborough.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Oct 2017)

As gates go, it's never going to win any prizes, but it is brand, spanking new


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Oct 2017)

Some gates at the old Acaster Malbis airfield North Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

Top of the climb out of Croft this morning on my way to the Bosworth Battlefield.








Upton dinner time on my way back from the Bosworth Battlefield


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2017)

@biggs682 should recognise this gate. 
It’s the vineyard entrance in Earls Barton


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 378804
> 
> 
> @biggs682 should recognise this gate.
> It’s the vineyard entrance in Earls Barton



I keep meaning to photograph that one but I always forget


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2017)

First gate on any of my ride's .






On my recently finished Harry Middleton.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2017)

A nice 5 bar gate near to my new bike storage unit


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's ride






On the way out of Carlton.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2017)

A gate near Blisworth on yesterday’s ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2017)

A couple from this afternoon:




Attingham Park.





Cronkhill.


----------



## midlife (22 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A nice 5 bar gate near to my new bike storage unit
> 
> 
> View attachment 379534



Bike storage unit?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Bike storage unit?



Warehouse in background as garage is full and I keep getting offered nice bikes at decent prices that I could almost fill another garage with .


----------



## booze and cake (22 Oct 2017)

A bit of gate bling opposite Buck Pal at the entrance to Green Park in yesterday mornings sunshine. I like how the new hoardings are trying to mimic the gate style. I can imagine the contractor reporting back to his team....'so then Dave you know the drill, we've got to try and dress the hoardings while we're doing our work in the style of the gates, so our work can be seamless and we can be in and out without anyone noticing. Its just some black gates with a bit of brass effect on a leafy avenue in London, I'm sure you can find lookie-likie tarp down at B&Q'......'OK then Guv, show us a pic of the gate....You what!! You're taking the p**s Guv...





And this is really nice, in a mews directly off Regent Street. These gates aim to look like the workings of a pocket watch, as this area was a hub for watch makers in the early 20th century.




More info here: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/2014/age-instant-rona-smith/


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2017)

Todays coffee stop, Harveys Coffee Cabin at Twycross


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2017)

One from this evening's commute


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2017)

One from my ride to my lbs


----------



## Aravis (25 Oct 2017)

From today's ride. Well away from my usual patch - Dartmoor from somewhere near Halwill Junction:


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2017)

Didn't have my bike but could not resist the gate 
.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (26 Oct 2017)

Gate on the Route 62












Gate



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 26 Oct 2017


----------



## booze and cake (26 Oct 2017)

The BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, more commonly known as Neasden Temple


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5014939, member: 9609"]
@Mr Celine so wheres this?[/QUOTE]

Hmm, lets see - Sturdy stone built church with first floor entrance to keep reivers out, so close to the border. Pantiles on the gate thingy, so near the coast, probably eastern Berwickshire. Hmmm 

F*cksocks! That is half a mile beyond the point where I stop on my 'head into a north easterly wind for exactly 25 miles before turning round for home again' route, and a quarter of a mile from where I turn off if cycling to my brother's house. 
 Google streetview


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Oct 2017)

Where's this then @User9609 ?


----------



## carlton88 (27 Oct 2017)

Well there's a bit of gate showing.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Oct 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Where's this then @User9609 ?



@User9609 appears to be stuck, so here's the same bike / gate combo from further back.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5016306, member: 9609"]never been up to either of them, but at a guess Ashkirk or Lindean ?
of which I captured the pair tonight - but what gate am I in front of ?
[/QUOTE]

It's Lindean (officially I think it's called Selkirk) transmitter. I've never been up to the Ashkirk one either, mainly because I avoid cycling on the A7. 

Your picture must be looking north west with the last of the sunset in the background, Ashkirk transmitter on the left and Lindean on the right. As we can't actually see a gate in your picture I'm assuming it must be a place name including the word 'gate' which must be located to the south east of the transmitters. 
A stab in the dark (!) - Wildcat Gate on the Oxnam Road out of Jedburgh? 

Meanwhile here's an easy one from my ride this evening. Not very sharp as it was cold and touch screens don't work well with gloves!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

What a load of bullocks!!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 380554
> 
> 
> What a load of bullocks!!


Must have been something in the ir today...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Must have been something in the ir today...
> 
> View attachment 380573


There’s a lot of it about!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's ride







Along Hardwater


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Oct 2017)

Gates at Leeds East Airport Church Fenton. The hanger in the background is where most of the BBC's Victoria is filmed.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2017)

Going all rustic yesterday, near Widecombe. I didn't see Tom Pearce anywhere.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2017)

I haven't used this road for ages and its gained a solar farm since I last used it.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Oct 2017)

Here is my faithful steed.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2017)

Somewhere between Eggesford and Winkleigh...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2017)

One from this morning's commute 






On my old trusty 1950's Raleigh commuter .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2017)

On my morning commute this morning


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2017)




----------



## postman (1 Nov 2017)

My bike in front of gates.


----------



## Threevok (1 Nov 2017)

postman said:


> My bike in front of gates.



Confusing though, as the signs mention Apple


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2017)

CGI fields... and my 'new' Falcon, out on its maiden proper ride... a bit safer now I've put the wedge in the headset the right way up...


----------



## Aravis (1 Nov 2017)

From today's ride, back on local roads. This is look westwards from St Braivels - about to plunge down.


----------



## And (1 Nov 2017)

Top of Northwood, Darley Dale on Sunday, just after I fell off into a stream (gate, wall and railings on view!)


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2017)

Another Falcon photo:


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

My ride yesterday afternoon. I didn't have many gates to choose from.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5024609, member: 9609"]I like the bike - are they racing mudguard ?[/QUOTE]
The bike is an Albion, late 70's. I nicked the mudguards off of my BSA Tour De France also late 70's.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2017)

From today - the entrance to Bramford Cemetary.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The bike is an Albion, late 70's. I nicked the mudguards off of my BSA Tour De France also late 70's.



I remember those short mudguards, and the cold wet brown streak up my back when the roads were wet.


----------



## beastie (3 Nov 2017)

Cross country over the Petteril


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2017)

Only a short ride today, but I found a gate on the edges of Thorner...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2017)

I've been questioned by a colleague "Why so many photos of your bike leaning against gates?" Seems I've been rumbled.

Will there soon be police responding to calls about "suspicious-looking cyclists" lurking around gate locations...?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's ride






A bit chilly today.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2017)

It was even chillier just after midnight 






Pitsford posh school gates very early this morning..


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Nov 2017)

Farm gates just outside Cawood North Yorkshire.


----------



## wonderloaf (5 Nov 2017)

Managed to get a sneaky 20 miler in this evening, bike in front of field gates in Ashe Warren, Hants.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2017)

One from this mornings F R Russell first ride for age's in front of one of my normal gates


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Same gate, different bike, different day.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Nov 2017)

One from yesterday, near Bramham.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Nov 2017)

Lunchtime ride today, gate near Little Fenton North Yorkshire.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2017)

Oops, I should have been home by sunset, but a slight miscalculation of route length (it was 29 miles instead of the guessed 20) gave me an extra incentive to pedal faster. I almost made it in time...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Oops, I should have been home by sunset, but a slight miscalculation of route length (it was 29 miles instead of the guessed 20) gave me an extra incentive to pedal faster. I almost made it in time...
> 
> View attachment 382898



And still had time for a nice picture well done


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2017)

First gate for the Koga from this mornings commute






And looks like i need to rotate those bars a bit


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> First gate for the Koga from this mornings commute
> 
> View attachment 382931
> 
> ...


Nic pic.you have better weather than l do in SW Fr ....5c and wet here


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Nic pic.you have better weather than l do in SW Fr ....5c and wet here



It looks nice but its chilly for sure


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2017)

Haseley on my ride this morning, the church of St Mary the Virgin


----------



## XC26 (13 Nov 2017)

Saw this gate during lunchtime ride today and so used the photo opportunity as an excuse to rest halfway up the hill. Priory Lane, near Stoneywell NT, Ulverscroft, Leicestershire.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2017)

Near Crediton...


----------



## wonderloaf (13 Nov 2017)

All Saints Church, Monk Sherborne, Hants.


----------



## booze and cake (13 Nov 2017)

I saw this gate in London's east end today


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2017)

Well the reflective band works


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2017)

Another one from yesterday. It was supposed to be blue skies...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2017)

Another one showing how the good the reflective band is on tyres .


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Hockley Heath this morning on my way to Hatton Locks.
> 
> View attachment 378345



Been meaning to ride from Hatton locks to MiltonKeynes along the grand union for a good while now. It's a great spot.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Nov 2017)

Been up Norf this week, Preston to be precise so I thought I would bring the genesis day one and potter around

A gate barely visible on the guild wheel


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's ride







In the village of Hinwick near the nearly finished barn conversion .


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2017)

An outing on my 13 hybrid for the first time in a month


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2017)

Another one from yesterday's ride


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2017)

Very posh gates in Marston Trussell yesterday.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2017)




----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2017)

Two from this mornings ride






Just outside Long Itchington on the way out.







Wellesbourne Airfield, todays coffee stop.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2017)

One from the ride home after picking up this Holdsworth tonight.


----------



## BlueDog (20 Nov 2017)

The start of a great descending ride from the Mendip Hills into Cheddar





They’d escaped from thier field and got onto the track... And no, I couldn’t / didn’t get passed them!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2017)

And one form this morning's maiden Holdsworth commute


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Nov 2017)

Drizzly commute back home still time for a pic












Gate



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Nov 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2017)

Gate #1 is in Grantchester 






Gate #2 is in Over. Note very yappy dog snapping at the chain link fencing


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2017)

On the frosty leaves during this mornings chilly ride:


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 384602
> 
> 
> Gate #1 is in Grantchester
> ...




Thought the first one looked familiar!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2017)

Looking back towards Exeter


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Thought the first one looked familiar!


The whole fence is the same hooped design. Lord summat posh farm.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The whole fence is the same hooped design. Lord summat posh farm.



Yes, I always marvel at it when I ride by at how sharp the place looks. They also don't hesitate to get the Union Jack bunting out for any occasion.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2017)

A view from a nice ridge road this morning near Exeter.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2017)

A couple from today's late afternoon ride. Firstly the picturesque setting...




And then the 'industrial' one, but with the sunset in the background


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2017)

Just outside Hockley Heath this morning, and yes that is a gate behind the brambles.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Just outside Hockley Heath this morning, and yes that is a gate behind the brambles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384946


Haha, I've passed a few gates like that (some of which I think have just been put there to block holes in hedges) that I've been tempted to add to this thread.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, I've passed a few gates like that (some of which I think have just been put there to block holes in hedges) that I've been tempted to add to this thread.



This one is on one of my regular routes, I've watched it get more and more overgrown over the last couple of summer's


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Nov 2017)

A couple from this afternoon:




Basking in a bit of late afternoon sun.





As the sun sets at Langley Chapel.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2017)

This morning's commute


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Nov 2017)

Bit of snow on the commute back looks more like rain on the pic! 













Gate



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 30 Nov 2017


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

One from my morning commute earlier


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's ride







It leads up to St Mary the Virgin Church at Whiston .


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2017)

A couple from today's ride, near the village of Kempley, on the Herefordshire/Gloucestershire border, tucked in an area I'd never explored before today:






The landscape looks pretty shut down for the winter. A little bit of the Malverns is visible in the left background. The track and bridge beyond the gate looked quite intruiging, as though they've been there for a long time, but I don't think it's a footpath. However the Daffodil Way passes this spot and heads along the Kempley Brook to the left of this picture.

Turning to the right, this farm sits on top of a hill:






A few moments earlier, as I approached from the other side of the valley, the farm looked almost castle-like, but by the time I'd found a gateway to stop in much of the effect had been lost. I'll try again some time.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2017)

Today's gate. This was before I slid off the bike on the black slime left after road salting, and a sore left hip. Drat.


----------



## BlueDog (3 Dec 2017)

Back to the Ham Wall RSPB nature reserve in Somerset


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2017)

On Billing Road, today. Quick check as I reversed into the road to get the whole gate and gateposts in..


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

One from tonight's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2017)

It was worth waiting today before going out.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2017)

One from a short test ride this afternoon after fitting a or of double sided pedals to my old Marin.






Taken around the posh area of town yes even Wellingborough has a posh part .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2017)

Another one taken on Thursdays test ride . 







For some reason the Marin would not sit upright against this gate !


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

Just outside Atterton this morning


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Dec 2017)

Elmfield Park this morning 












Elmfield Park



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 19 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2017)

Above the Teign Valley...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2017)

Outside Boughton church


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Dec 2017)

Two gates at Cusworth on the morning ride 












Gate 2



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Dec 2017


















Gate



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2017)

Brampford Speke (or thereabouts)


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (23 Dec 2017)

Two gates heading out towards Bawtry from Doncaster 












Mount Pleasant



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 23 Dec 2017


















Gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 23 Dec 2017


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's ride







As you enter Thorpe Malsor


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2017)

The training ground...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

Loddington Hall gates, this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2017)

In Thorner this morning. Not quite in front of the gate, but close...


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Dec 2017)

Woolhampton Lock Gates this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 388391
> 
> 
> Loddington Hall gates, this morning.


I'm sometimes tempted to close a pair of fancy gates to a posh estate just to get a photo of my bike in front of them, but it would be just my luck that the mad lord of the manor would come at just the wrong time and shoot me for my impertinence.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Dec 2017)

Milner Lane, from this mornings festive ride:


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm sometimes tempted to close a pair of fancy gates to a posh estate just to get a photo of my bike in front of them, but it would be just my luck that the mad lord of the manor would come at just the wrong time and shoot me for my impertinence.


I reckon the lord of the manor is more likely to send a 12 bore toting lackey


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2017)

The gates to Ipswich Cemetary this morning


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2017)

How did I miss this thread? I nearly always photograph bikes at gates (or bridges).





[url=https://flic.kr/p/bF5QPu]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/NnJWwJ]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/NcYxZZ]



[URL='https://flic.kr/p/ZaGT6y']

[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's


----------



## Vertego (28 Dec 2017)

The Vyne, Sherborne St John, Basingstoke, before and during major restoration works.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> How did I miss this thread? I nearly always photograph bikes at gates (or bridges).
> 
> 
> View attachment 388569
> ...


When I started this thread I had to triple check that there wasn't one already, as I couldn't believe that it wasn't already a 'thing'. I was quite glad to find that I was not alone in using gates as 'props', both physically and photographically.


----------



## Vertego (28 Dec 2017)

I was in two minds (some would say that I am, always) whether this qualifies, but it's close enough. Hopefully.


----------



## Vertego (28 Dec 2017)




----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

Few gate pics this morning at Hooton Pagnell and Clayton












Frickley church gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


















Hooton Pagnell church gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


















Hooton Pagnell gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


----------



## Vertego (29 Dec 2017)

Well, it's a bit of a gate.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2017)

Not one gate, but two, on the boundary or the Racecourse on today’s ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2017)

In Aberford this morning - where one stop got four challenge photos:


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2017)

Manchester has Old Trafford, the Theatre of Dreams, Ipswich has Portman Road, the Village Hall of Nightmares...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> How did I miss this thread? I nearly always photograph bikes at gates (or bridges).
> 
> 
> View attachment 388569
> ...


Welcome to the Gated Community


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2017)

A few more from the archives








[url=https://flic.kr/p/GNi7MR]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/rPiMew]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ti2qMe]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/HSDH8V]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/eU9dGn]

[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2017)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r3nkzG]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/rX4U75]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/JWznRH]

[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Vertego (30 Dec 2017)

Gates to Inglewood House, Kintbury, Berkshire.







Here's the gates in their former glory...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

A rather tired looking gate at East Hardwick!












East Hardwick



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017





Gates to Skelbrooke church












Gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017





Pontefract Valley Garden












Pontefract valley garden



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

'The Ark' 18, Albany Road, Bedford, where Jesus is going to live when next he turns up.
Owned by the Panacea Society who bought it for him..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2017)

Not today and not my bike:





From my ride with @Pale Rider a couple of days ago. His steed at Welshampton on our way to Ellesmere.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2017)

Final ride of the year so a picture of where every day's riding finishes - the back gate to my house


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

I multi-tasked on my photos again today  
Gates in Ulleskelf and Church Fenton:


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2018)

Overlooking the Culm valley


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Jan 2018)

St George's Minster Doncaster 












St George gates



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Jan 2018


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jan 2018)

Home after my first wee night ride of the year 
“Atmospheric” full moon in background


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 389418
> 
> 
> 'The Ark' 18, Albany Road, Bedford, where Jesus is going to live when next he turns up.
> Owned by the Panacea Society who bought it for him..



Also The Ark but in Grendon


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Also The Ark but in Grendon
> 
> View attachment 389972


But was the Grendon Ark bought for Jesus to live in?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> But was the Grendon Ark bought for Jesus to live in?



Who knows , it's near a hill and loads of big farm barns across the road to store it in ?


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Jan 2018)

Thixendale



__ Randomnerd
__ 5 Jan 2018
__ 1






Richard Hallett 650b at Thixendale in the Yorkshire Wolds, being ignored by Highland cattle. Obvs not fans of steel frame mile-munchers. Metric century before dinner. Pity we had no steaks in.


----------



## Tizme (5 Jan 2018)

My ride today, not the greatest of gates, but I was trying to get Alfreds Tower in the background, just visible (the tiny bit sticking up on the horizon!).

My self built Genesis Vagabond (less rear pannier)


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2018)

One from last Sunday's ride 







A Scruffy but loved pair.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2018)

One from a quick spin around the block


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

Barwick-in-Elmet today:


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2018)

Opposite Abby Park, on this mornings ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2018)

West Hill, and the remarkably flat Greensand Escarpment of East Hill Strips behind.


----------



## Vertego (7 Jan 2018)

Cods Hill, Woolhampton, Berkshire


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2018)

Vertego said:


> Cods Hill, Woolhampton, Berkshire
> 
> View attachment 390515



It always makes me smile when you see this type of ornate and imposing gates - the sort of gates that could hold back almost any unwelcome visitor, then look to the side and see the most rubbish fence ever...


----------



## Vertego (7 Jan 2018)

I wouldn't even say that the gates are that old - the house doesn't look it (judging from what you can see on Google Street Maps) - big but nothing special. Very ostentatious, in my opinion. What puts it into perspective though, is the rubbish bins, just like everyone else.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (8 Jan 2018)

Bentley pavilion gates












Bentley pavilion



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 8 Jan 2018


----------



## Biff600 (8 Jan 2018)

From yesterdays ride


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2018)

Celebrating that big yellow disc thing in the sky showing itself this morning...


----------



## iandg (10 Jan 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2018)

One from this morning's ride







One of the many entrances to Hinwick hall.


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jan 2018)

Gate, fence, fat bloke in a h-viz, train.....it's got the lot !!!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Gate, fence, fat bloke in a h-viz, train.....it's got the lot !!!
> 
> View attachment 391401





only thing missing is a rocket !!!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2018)

One from a quick nip to the shops earlier


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2018)

Just found this one from a ride near Loddington a short while ago...






It’s going to be a gate to a really posh house, when they build it!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

The gates at St Lukes Church in Clifford this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2018)

Cadhay, near Ottery, as the very brief afternoon sight of the sun disappeared:


----------



## BlueDog (14 Jan 2018)

At the base of Cheddar Gorge.


----------



## toffee (14 Jan 2018)

Our new MTBs on a cold ride this morning.


----------



## plantfit (15 Jan 2018)

Recycle yard near Harby Lincolnshire


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2018)

The back gate to the vicarage by the Saxon church in Brixworth on yesterday’s ride.


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Jan 2018)

(Just noticed the obvious mistake - I'm sharing seatpost+saddle between this and my road bike)


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Jan 2018)

In Cambridge this morning;Robinson outside Fitzwilliam museum.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2018)

One from this morning







After just picking it up from Wilford auctions , it's a Raleigh m trax ti 2000 needs a bit of fettling but nothing to serious


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jan 2018)

User3094 said:


> Late to the thread ...
> 
> View attachment 392161
> View attachment 392162


That second one is trying to escape!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2018)

First commute on the M Trax and it's 2nd gate


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (23 Jan 2018)

Gates under a bridge on the way back from work this morning












Gates under a bridge



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 23 Jan 2018


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

A couple from this afternoon:





Path gated off due to the high water level in Shrewsbury.





Wet in the wood at Cressage.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

A gate, a CX on this mornings ride..


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Jan 2018)

I took a detour with my laden commuter on the way home today. Wasn't planned, and my toes froze, and I wished I want lugging a sweaty gym kit and paperwork etc etc..
But now both my bikes have seen the gate at the top.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2018)

One from this morning's ride






With the sun still coming up .


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jan 2018)

For a change for me, not a field gate, but church gate, at Woodbury Salterton


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2018)

Another grey day, and no photogenic gates, so another offering from yesterday, this soggy one on Woodbury Common looking back towards the 'Sidmouth Gap'.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jan 2018)

Another grey damp day, and while Falcon One was in the shop getting repaired (shout out to Route 2 Bikes in Topsham for sorting out my bottom bracket and a couple of broken spokes over lunchtime), I took the Cannondale out for a muddy spin.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2018)

One from last night's maiden Viner ride


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2018)

WestGate Unitarian Chapel (1752)
Wakefield

I believe this also fulfils the Your Bike In Front Of A Church thread




https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101260218-westgate-unitarian-chapel-wakefield-north-ward
http://ukunitarians.org.uk/wakefield/

Supposed to be the earliest Catacombs opened for the public, in the country!


----------



## dickyknees (2 Feb 2018)

One of Thomas Telford’s gate by the Menai Suspension Bridge.


----------



## Threevok (3 Feb 2018)

Spot the bike


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2018)

Yes, it’s wheely a gate...
Kingsthorpe old village on this morning’s drizzly ride.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2018)

Threevok said:


> Spot the bike
> 
> View attachment 394364


I can't hide mine that easily...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2018)

A bike in front of three gates...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2018)

And another from my Peaks ride a couple of days ago..






Side gate on the Derwent Dam, where the Dambusters practised their bomb runs all those years ago!


----------



## Aravis (7 Feb 2018)

From today's ride. Somewhere on the Gwent Levels:






I didn't spot the hills in the distance when I was there. I think it's probably the Mendips.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Complete with the rising sun


----------



## plantfit (10 Feb 2018)

The very same gate as PeteXXX's, picture


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2018)

plantfit said:


> The very same gate as PeteXXX's, picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 395261


Very nearly!! Same dam, t’other side 

Stunning place, isn’t it?!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Vertego (11 Feb 2018)

St Catherine's, Wolverton, Berkshire - the main gate


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2018)

Sywell airfield gate, on last nights ride back from work.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Feb 2018)

Beautiful afternoon, picture taken in Church Fenton North Yorkshire.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2018)

On NCN66 at Parlington this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Feb 2018)

Can't think how I've ridden past this one so many times without stopping... no, it's not mine


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2018)

Towcester Racecourse gates, on this morning’s ride.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2018)

Me raising funds for a local hospice Sunday


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2018)

Overlookiing Rutland Water from the Lyndon Road


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

In front of the gate in front of All Saints Church at Thorp Arch this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

One from yesterday's ride. 






@PeteXXX will be along soon to take a guess at its location


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2018)

also posted in the church thread but hey ,its in front of a gate too..well strictly speaking , its in front of two gates..


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from yesterday's ride.
> 
> View attachment 397305
> 
> ...


Pitsford posh school? 




A dilapidated gate, near the World’s End,on today’s ride..


----------



## Threevok (25 Feb 2018)

Finally got around to building this


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Pitsford posh school?
> 
> View attachment 397344
> A dilapidated gate, near the World’s End,on today’s ride..



correct


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

In front of a gate in front of the Church of All Saints, Saxton this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2018)

Sheep fannying around near Craddock


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

On the old railway line near Chapel Brampton station level crossing this morning.


----------



## Vertego (2 Mar 2018)

St Mary the Virgin, Beech Hill, Berkshire.
​







​


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2018)

One of wilf and his bike as he rides past a gate


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

Drifting past the gate..


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (6 Mar 2018)

Farm gate on a drizzly ride back from work this morning 












Farm gate



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 6 Mar 2018


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2018)

One from a couple of weeks ago






A newly erected gate and pillars and then open space


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

One from this mornings ride.


----------



## Alex H (9 Mar 2018)

3 in 1 - bike in front of wall / gate / church  Saint Lawrence, Warkworth


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2018)

The gates at the Aston Martin works, Newport Pagnell.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2018)

One from yesterday's ride in Upper Harlestone


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5179560, member: 9609"]is the dragon thing in someones garden, like a giant knome ?[/QUOTE]

Yes, but I don't know the story behind it, it's in Honiley Rd in a place called Beausale, a very small village.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, but I don't know the story behind it, it's in Honiley Rd in a place called Beausale, a very small village.


Perhaps it's Puff the magic dragon .....


----------



## AyJay (12 Mar 2018)

Talking



of dragons......


----------



## AyJay (12 Mar 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

1966 BSA, on my way to my favourite wall. The QR's kept slipping so it was a short ride



ort ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2018)

In front of half of the pair of gates, Blisworth, on today’s ride.


----------



## southcoast (14 Mar 2018)

Living close to the edge.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## southcoast (16 Mar 2018)

Interesting to see the different frame geometry in the last two pictures.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2018)

@southcoast i have just looked and yes quite a difference and it just goes to show how frame styles changed through the years , the F R Russell in my picture i think dates from either the late 50's or 60's where as your Falcon late 70's if not early 80's . One thing for sure yours looks a lot tidier than mine


----------



## Roadhump (16 Mar 2018)

The new Triban flat bar on its first ride out yesterday - picture taken at the north end of Southport Coast Road by the gravel path that leads through to Banks Road


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2018)

southcoast said:


> Interesting to see the different frame geometry in the last two pictures.


Your rear wheel is very close to the seat tube, you haven't much room for manoeuvre .


----------



## southcoast (16 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Your rear wheel is very close to the seat tube, you haven't much room for manoeuvre .


Yes it’s a bit of a tight squeeze getting the rear wheel out past the dropouts. I tend to deflate the tyre as it makes it easier.


----------



## Aravis (16 Mar 2018)

From today's ride - a brand new 5-bar somewhere near Alcester.






Better than the usual gap when you're in need of a stop.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2018)

From Felixstowe seafront this morning - a flood gate!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2018)

Another ride, another closed gate - this time inland at Waldringfield Golf Club


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2018)

Sunshine and the snow capped mountains of Shropshire. I thought it looks nice:


----------



## TeeShot (19 Mar 2018)

The entrance to Peover Hall today


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Mar 2018)

Get aaarrrrfff moi laaand.....






He also has several rotting old tanks and other armoured vehicles in his field. 

Maybe he's a prepper.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2018)

Pitsford gates, opposite the village hall, on today’s ride.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

Between Georgeham and Braunton on Cycle Route 27, overlooking Saunton Sands.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's curtailed ride


----------



## Threevok (22 Mar 2018)

Half day commute home


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2018)

Nocturnal commute, with a gate and a CX


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2018)

Threevok said:


> Half day commute home
> 
> View attachment 401078



Is that rear sprocket inside the stays? Never seen that before. If it is please put up a couple of pics.

Cracking looking bike, tell me of it.


----------



## Threevok (23 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Is that rear sprocket inside the stays? Never seen that before. If it is please put up a couple of pics.



Must be an optical illusion. It is on a freewheel with gold spacers. Perphaps this photo will show it better







Salty seadog said:


> Cracking looking bike, tell me of it.



I rescued this frame from a display rack at a LBS in Cheshire. It had a few marks from handling but had never been built up.

It's a Kinesis Decade Virtue - one of the first made before FELT threw their toys out of the pram and made Kinesis change the name to Virsa, as they had a bike with the same name.

It's quite a rare beast - especially as they suffer from cracking seat-tubes, partly due to the supplied QR seatclamp clamping on the seatpost but not the frame, but also people running on a minimum length seat-post (To counter I'm currently running an uncut 350mm seatpost, plus that big massive double clamp)

Out of the 10 made in this particular size and colour, it would be interesting to know how many are left. I've only ever spoke to two other owners of any size or colour, and one of them works for the original supplier (Upgrade) who says his dad still rides it.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2018)

Threevok said:


> Must be an optical illusion. It is on a freewheel with gold spacers. Perphaps this photo will show it better
> View attachment 401189



Nope, sorry, had a brain fart on that. Lovely looker.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

Threevok said:


> Must be an optical illusion. It is on a freewheel with gold spacers. Perphaps this photo will show it better
> View attachment 401189
> 
> 
> ...



It looks lovely, did you have much trouble getting the chain line right?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2018)

I went and found a more interesting gate. The gate is a bit carp but the posts are rather ornate, it is the gate to Corsham Park from the old Bath road.


----------



## Threevok (23 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> It looks lovely, did you have much trouble getting the chain line right?



Strangely no - I expected it to be trouble, but it wasn't

I used the Velo-Solo spacer kit, which comes with a variety of spacer sizes so you can chop and change each side of the sprocket until you get it right. - but I hit it right first time.

In fact, the entire bike went together perfectly without incident, although it did take nearly two years of careful planning, saving and sourcing parts.

Another problem I seem to have solved by accident - running this frame single speed means you have to remove the rear brake caliper to get the wheel off (something they cured in the MK2 with slotted mounts on the frame).

However, thanks to my choice of rotor (or shape thereof) means I can get the wheel on and off, without such fuss.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I went and found a more interesting gate. The gate is a bit carp but the posts are rather ornate, it is the gate to Corsham Park from the old Bath road.
> View attachment 401209



That's an impressive entrance. My gates are green with envy


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> That's an impressive entrance. My gates are green with envy
> 
> View attachment 401261


Can I nick your gates to smarten mine up ?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Can I nick your gates to smarten mine up ?


You can but not sure Wellingborough council will mind


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I went and found a more interesting gate. The gate is a bit carp but the posts are rather ornate, it is the gate to Corsham Park from the old Bath road.
> View attachment 401209


- and that's only the back gate. Here's the front entrance


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2018)

Gate in the grounds of Grimston Park near Tadcaster North Yorkshire. Taken on this afternoons 30 mile pootle.


----------



## browny (24 Mar 2018)

Gate outside of church Thorpe thewles.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2018)

One from yesterday's ride 






On the road from the Red house crossing to Hannington .


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2018)

Nice views towards Barnstaple from the old top road back to Braunton.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Mar 2018)

My bike, gate.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2018)

Random gate next to a bridge over The Brampton Valley Wayon the hill down from Brixworth.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

Here is a picture of my Raleigh Criterium Triathlon 12 in front of a gate in front St. Anne's Church Bowden Hill Lacock .


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2018)

I see that the sun (and maybe at last a hint of spring) is bringing out some nice bikes, gates and views.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

First gate for the Marin


----------



## jowwy (27 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> First gate for the Marin
> 
> View attachment 401695


When did the marine arrive? And isnt it too new for you


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

jowwy said:


> When did the marine arrive? And isnt it too new for you



It arrived last night about 7.30 pm and i have a soft spot for early Marin's like this and the Bear Valley one i have , great rides and you can get them cheaply as well


----------



## rivers (29 Mar 2018)

Upon arrival at work. No cows or sheep out though. And no, I don't work on a farm. farmland just surrounds work


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride






I was about 12 hours to early in Lavendon this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2018)

A couple from from this morning:





Attingham Park.





Go to gaol, go directly to gaol....etc, etc.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride








One of the entrances to Boughton house.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2018)

Misty moist morning...same here !


----------



## mickle (31 Mar 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2018)

Distant views of Exeter, in today's three seconds of watery sun:


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2018)

A slightly tatty gate twixt Ashton and Stoke Bruerne on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2018)

An improvised gate or barrier on the way into Olney from Yardley Hastings.


----------



## flake99please (2 Apr 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2018)

A pretty gate today, at Hemyock:


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2018)

In front, behind or on top ?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 401398
> 
> 
> Gate in the grounds of Grimston Park near Tadcaster North Yorkshire. Taken on this afternoons 30 mile pootle.



Is it permitted to ride through Grimston Park? Must admit I've been tempted but have been put off by the "private road" signs on the fancy gates off the A162...


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Is it permitted to ride through Grimston Park? Must admit I've been tempted but have been put off by the "private road" signs on the fancy gates off the A162...


I first started riding through when there was a small plant nursery there so people used it for access. I’ve continued to ride through long after the nursery closed down and never been stopped, must be well over a hundred times now. There are several houses down the driveway and the main house is split into large apartments. The people living in one of the gatehouses have bikes chained up outside and there are often people cycling and milling around, I always say hi and everyone is friendly. Occasionally there is a wooden gate which is closed, I lift my bike over and carry on. I think the landlords are more concerned with cars/motorbikes using it as a through road rather than cyclists pootling through.
Give it a go Dave, what can they say?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> I first started riding through when there was a small plant nursery there so people used it for access. I’ve continued to ride through long after the nursery closed down and never been stopped, must be well over a hundred times now. There are several houses down the driveway and the main house is split into large apartments. The people living in one of the gatehouses have bikes chained up outside and there are often people cycling and milling around, I always say hi and everyone is friendly.
> Give it a go Dave, what can they say?



Thanks, I will next time I'm out that way.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

First gate for the ec 130


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2018)




----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2018)

A big estate near Newmarket


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride








Overstone manor car boot field entrance.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2018)

On this morning's ride, 'twixt East Rigton and Compton.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2018)

First gate for the 50's Dayton


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Top entrance to Brixworth church.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2018)




----------



## Aravis (14 Apr 2018)

From today's ride. Adjacent to Dauntsey Park Estate, near Malmesbury:






It seems to be very much their "house colour". There were others which had been more recently painted and looked more vibrant. Another time I'll try to get something better.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2018)

Foxhall, just outside Ipswich on the way home this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Carlton .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2018)

A big gate in Greens Norton this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2018)

First gate picture and ride of my Pollard for 2018 

Not sure how i found that bar set up comfy before


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2018)

On the way home this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2018)

Temple Newsam, in the distance
Gate onto 'Avenue Woods' (aka 'Carriage Drive')
From Bullerthorpe Lane
Taken after the first rise, in my image; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/180252

How it looks, from that (eastern) side; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/961464

Today was my first time out on the Gran Fondo, since possibly October..............


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

First ride on the Ribble


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Apr 2018)

Stopped at this grand feature yesterday.
When I set off again I found the rear tyre was flat, so I spent a bit more time there.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 405095
> Stopped at this grand feature yesterday.
> When I set off again I found the rear tyre was flat, so I spent a bit more time there.



i could think of worse places to get a flat tyre


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 405095
> Stopped at this grand feature yesterday.
> When I set off again I found the rear tyre was flat, so I spent a bit more time there.



Did you knock on the gate, & ask to borrow the lake, to find the hole in the tube?
Oh, & silver spoons to take the tyre off?


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i could think of worse places to get a flat tyre


I was thinking that at the time. I didn't rush the job


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Did you knock on the gate, & ask to borrow the lake, to find the hole in the tube?
> Oh, & silver spoons to take the tyre off?


No, thought better of it. I was embarrassed that my forelock was all sweaty


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> No, thought better of it. I was embarrassed that my forelock was all sweaty


----------



## bladesman73 (20 Apr 2018)

Bike in front of rusty post..does it count?!


----------



## marshmella (20 Apr 2018)

bladesman73 said:


> Bike in front of rusty post..does it count?!


Rusty chain aswell...you better delete this post


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2018)

Rutland Water - at the top of the hill near to the garden nursery


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Complete with a pair of dogs


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2018)

Tradesman’s entrance to Orlingbury Hall, on today’s commute.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Apr 2018)

bladesman73 said:


> Bike in front of rusty post..does it count?!


That’s a smart looking bike


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2018)

And a gate in Sywell on today’s commute back home at 02:00 
<yawn>


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 405423
> 
> 
> And a gate in Sywell on today’s commute back home at 02:00
> <yawn>



Should have shouted I was awake. 

One from this morning's ride






Gold street in Wellingborough


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Should have shouted I was awake.
> 
> One from this morning's ride
> 
> ...


I do keep eye out for you when I finish w*rk stupidly late.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2018)

A pretty Dartmoor gate:


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2018)

First gate for the Dawes giro 200 on its first ride on this mornings commute


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2018)

Today's 'unconventional' gate, looking towards Crediton and Dartmoor:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2018)

Another idyllic gate from yesterday. Don't ask me exactly where it was, as I got ever so slightly lost in some Devon lanes. Might have been near Woolfardisworthy...


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Another idyllic gate from yesterday. Don't ask me exactly where it was, as I got ever so slightly lost in some Devon lanes. Might have been near Woolfardisworthy...
> 
> View attachment 405872




Go on, how do you say it.....?


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Go on, how do you say it.....?


Well there are two in Devon - I think that this one is pronounced as it's written, and the one in north Devon is pronounced "Woolsery" ( and spelt that way sometimes too). The local signposts to this one are shortened to "Woolfard'y"


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Well there are two in Devon - I think that this one is pronounced as it's written, and the one in north Devon is pronounced "Woolsery" ( and spelt that way sometimes too). The local signposts to this one are shortened to "Woolfard'y"




I only knew the north one. My father in law took great delight in asking me how to say it.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2018)

A Woodbury gate - I can't remember if I've done it before, but I still like it, looking towards the Exe and the Haldon hills


----------



## philk56 (26 Apr 2018)

Hatfield House


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2018)

This from today's com'moo'te...Sorry, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

One from this morning's ride








The old Railway station in Rushden.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2018)

Wakefield Cemetary 
Doncaster Road (Sugar Lane, to the far side)





The gate-posts are identical on this face of the Cemetary
I took it at the next one along, about 20 yards
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/747536


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

The gate to Great Billing Park, and my CX, on a post fettle ride this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2018)

First gate for the Knight of Wolverhampton on tonight's breif road test .


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Red Ribble on the way out of Mears Ashby


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

First gate for the R.E.W Reynolds again on my mornings commute


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2018)

A gate on the old Mears Ashby —> Wilby road on today’s commute.


----------



## GM (3 May 2018)

From this afternoons pootle around that there London. The inner circle Regents Park......


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

Helmingham Hall today. Gates open, but the Hall was closed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride , it's the posh entrance to Orlingbury hall


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2018)

On my way home yesterday evening.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2018)

One from my latest century ride that I meant to post on Friday. Taken for the landscape rather than the gate:


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

Just off Jewitt Lane, from this mornings bimble


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 May 2018)

BF and I took my babies out yesterday. I love having the two of them, but always wish I could take both out together! The chain really needs looking at on the black bike as when I get to the gear nearest the top - IT ALWAYS POPS OFF! Plus the chain is very very oily and greasy - the chain and cassette need completely cleaning. 

However, a lovely 12.6 mile ride - was determined to get out as to not have my weekend dedicated to work and stupid customers


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride , it's the posh entrance to Orlingbury hall
> 
> View attachment 407691


They’ll never fit their Bentley through that!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2018)

A semi abandoned gate, near Rutland Water today.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2018)

A gate near Woodford and my Defy2 on today’s ride.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2018)

This is rather confusing




due to the house's name...


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2018)

One from this mornings commute


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

Two from yesterday:




Just missed getting a snap of the East Somerset Steam Engine from the bridge just across the road 

And a full house, Gate, Wall and Church:


----------



## Soltydog (8 May 2018)

Had a trip over to Sheffield today to 'enjoy' a few of their hills & the sunshine


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2018)

From this mornings adventure...a rare pic of the Giant with fully inflated tyres.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2018)

One from this morning's test ride after replacing cassette and chain


----------



## NorthernDave (13 May 2018)

Two from yesterday, first All Saints, Thorp Arch








Milner Lane, above Thorner


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

Firs Lane just outside Hasley Knob this morning


----------



## The Bystander (14 May 2018)

Bliss, some days just don't need to get better...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2018)

GOTD (Gate Of The Day): after the cheeky little climb out of Tiverton towards Cullompton. An archetypal Devon view.


----------



## Jenkins (14 May 2018)

The Planet X on the way in to Nacton this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2018)

A nicely re varnished gate in Hardwick this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2018)

A gate in Hannington on my nocturnal commute home tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 409473
> 
> 
> A gate in Hannington on my nocturnal commute home tonight.


 i like the gate on Hannington Hall ie last gate on the left going towards Holcot after the church


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i like the gate on Hannington Hall ie last gate on the left going towards Holcot after the church


I’ll keep an eye out for it next time. It’s rather dark there at midnight


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2018)

Chirk Castle


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2018)

A gateway on Broadway


----------



## briantrumpet (17 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Chirk Castle
> 
> View attachment 409526


Rather understated...


----------



## robjh (17 May 2018)

Tilbury Fort this morning


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

The water tower in Rendlesham,


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2018)

Dunbelly Barn gate, Isham, on my commute in today.


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2018)

On the road out of Newbourne...


----------



## BlueDog (18 May 2018)

Well that’s as far as I’ll be going then ...


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride







In Orton .


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2018)

The Becketts complex at Silverstone, first practice for the Blancpain GTs


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

In Cowthorpe this morning


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Castle Ashby


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)

This is a lovely shady area to stop for a few minutes.


----------



## wonderloaf (20 May 2018)

Early doors start today, rewarded with a stunning view from the top of Watership Down, Kingsclere, Hants


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2018)

First outing for Maurice's Giant boulder on commuting duties after re work


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2018)

Only a couple of miles from Exeter city centre:


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2018)

Hannington House gates, in daylight @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 410451
> 
> 
> Hannington House gates, in daylight @biggs682



Impressive and how many time have we both ridden past them without even noticing them !!!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2018)

It’s often been pitch black when I’ve been there. All that can be seen at night is the uv glow of the security panel!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2018)

An unsual one at Plaish Hall on today's ride:





A gateway that leads straight into a (rather reedy) pond. Not sure if the pond was a later addition when the gate became unused or if it's the owners idea of a joke.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2018)

Duston church gates, on yesterday’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride








Not really sure what's going on here , i ride past this place 2 or 3 times a week for the last 10+ years and as far as i can remember never seen the gates open or without a padlock on .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2018)

Clifford Mill House gates, on today’s ride.


----------



## AyJay (23 May 2018)

Southwold Harbour looking from Walberswick side


----------



## AyJay (23 May 2018)

Ops........................just seen this ^ First time posting with new phone. Must try harder!


----------



## dave r (24 May 2018)

Netherwood Lane near Baddesley Clinton this morning


----------



## AyJay (24 May 2018)

Suffolk byways..............


----------



## wonderloaf (24 May 2018)

My bike in front of ..... and on a .... gate


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2018)

The old Vicarage In Hackleton .


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride






At Sywell Airport .


----------



## Kernow_T (27 May 2018)

Building up the Mrs miles (20 miles 1600ft elevation) after two kids in two years. Spring lambs near Hewas Water, Cornwall yesterday


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (27 May 2018)

Up at charter house on the Mendips


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2018)

I can't be bothered to post the same photo in every 'Your bike in front of ..." thread, so I'll just do it in this one ...

My bike in front of a gate, next to a wall, with water in the distance, plus bonus mountains!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I can't be bothered to post the same photo in every 'Your bike in front of ..." thread, so I'll just do it in this one ...
> 
> My bike in front of a gate, next to a wall, with water in the distance, plus bonus mountains!
> 
> View attachment 411382


What.. no church??!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2018)

The back gate to Holcot farm, on today’s commute.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2018)

@PeteXXX I challenge you to find this set of gates in Finedon


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX I challenge you to find this set of gates in Finedon
> 
> View attachment 411407


I don’t often ride that’a way, but have to visit Thrapston soon.
I’ll see what I can see then


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2018)

Kirk Deighton's All Saints Church gates:


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2018)

I'm sure that gate wasn't there years ago - I used to play on those buildings (some form of defensive installation) as a youth!


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2018)

One from this morning's tour of Wellingborough






Outside Swanspool council building.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2018)

Two from this mornings ride, one gate that goes nowhere, there's a stream behind it, and one that leads to the Chesterton Windmill


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

A gate at Cogenhoe Mill on today’s ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2018)

Between Kinnerley and Knockin this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 411713
> 
> 
> Between Kinnerley and Knockin this morning.


I’ve been to the shop in Knockin...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I’ve been to the shop in Knockin...


Bad news there: it's closing down.  Hopefully someone new will take it on.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2018)

One from Mears Ashby this morning


----------



## Alex H (31 May 2018)

East Coast Main Line near Bamburgh (one of many )


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I can't be bothered to post the same photo in every 'Your bike in front of ..." thread, so I'll just do it in this one ...
> 
> My bike in front of a gate, next to a wall, with water in the distance, plus bonus mountains!
> 
> View attachment 411382


I meant to tell you where that was ...

There seem to be 2 types of cyclist - '_Hillophiles_' and '_Hillophobes_'. (I think of a '_Grimpeur_' as being a rider who is good at climbing rather than just enjoying it!) With the name '_Col_', I had to like climbs, didn't I! 

So, when I spotted this very steep climb from the A496 near Harlech, I _had _to give it a go ... 










I knew that there is a gate across the road before the main climb so I used the first few kms as a warm-up. I went through the gate and found a good spot to take the photo, then remounted and attacked the hill, _full-gas_. Sheep scattered in terror as a cycling tornado swept past them, spraying a shower of gravel behind him ...

Ok, that isn't _strictly _what happened ...  In reality, I engaged my grovelling gear and rode up as slowly as I could while still keeping my balance. There were sheep on the road ahead of me and I begged them to get out of my way because I knew if I stopped, I would never be able to get going again and would have to walk up! I made it, but it was very hard work. Great views from up there over to Portmeirion (of 'Prisoner' fame - you can see the beach that 'Rover' used to bounce around on at the start of each episode, smothering would-be escapees) and Porthmadog, with the mountains of Snowdonia in the distance and the hills of the Llyn Peninsula somewhat nearer.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Great Doddington.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 412051
> 
> ...


Is this a Spot the Difference competition ?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is this a Spot the Difference competition ?



no that would be too easy


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2018)

A couple from today's bike activities







Kimbolton castle entrance . 







Then first gate for the new balance bike !


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jun 2018)

1971 Carlton Corsa on the Plym Valley, early today.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2018)

Crabtree Cottage gate, Mears Ashby.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

Another one in front of the gas substation. How exciting is that.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

I've finally found some gates that bear comparison with the ones @biggs682 posts 







The Carriage Drive Gates (to give them their proper name) at Roundhay Park in Leeds - as you'll see they're locked as no-one drives a carriage anymore...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2018)

Back to Devon, and the bike, and hills, and gert lush gates.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2018)

The field usually used by the local archery club (their target frames are just visble on the left), but used this week for the County Show parking


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I've finally found some gates that bear comparison with the ones @biggs682 posts
> View attachment 412401
> View attachment 412404
> 
> The Carriage Drive Gates (to give them their proper name) at Roundhay Park in Leeds - as you'll see they're locked as no-one drives a carriage anymore...



Must admit they are pretty impressive


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2018)

one from this morning's commute







first commute for this one and i quite actually like it , fairly light as alloy framed


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2018)

One of the many gates at Moulton College on the commute home..


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Mears Ashby.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2018)

A wonky Dartmoor gate...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2018)

The old vicarage in Yardley Hastings first time I have seen it after living within 10 miles and 20+ years


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 412613


A question for the philosophers: is that a gate, or half a gate?


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2018)

A forest gate at Newton Poppleford. I replaced both front chainrings, the cassette and chain last night on the Colnago, so it seemed appropriate to photograph it in front of a smart new gate.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

Ribston Hall gates this morning


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2018)

Gulphur Road, Felixstowe on this afternoon's ride


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> A question for the philosophers: is that a gate, or half a gate?


A can of worms has been opened 

It is a gate, in terms of this thread, but if them lot in SDP&SDM get hold of it, who knows!!?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2018)

A Sywell gate.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2018)

A couple of regular gate's in Hanningto that both myself and @PeteXXX have shown before .









Same gates just first time for that bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jun 2018)

Gate in between Grinton and Richmond in the Beautiful Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jun 2018)

Same gate different bike...






Today, looking towards Shaugh Prior, Dartmoor.


----------



## RegG (10 Jun 2018)

Comfort break stop!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2018)

A special Sunday 2-for-1 on Milner Lane this morning:


----------



## booze and cake (10 Jun 2018)

These two caught my eye this morning in central London
View attachment 413567

View attachment 413569


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2018)

First gate for latest arrival on this morning's commute






Thought i would try a bit of alloy for a change


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride






At bottom of Hardwater hill 






On the way into Wollaston .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2018)

First miles and gate for this Ribble


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2018)

Somewhere between Crediton and Tedburn St Mary...


----------



## dickyknees (13 Jun 2018)

I’m not sure if this counts as there are people in the photo but my bike can be seen against the gate in the background.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2018)

My Defy2 in front on a gate as the Women’s Tour peloton whooshes through Hartwell


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2018)

Current test machine outside a nice set of gate in Aldwincle.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Current test machine outside a nice set of gate in Aldwincle.
> 
> View attachment 414571


Ride a few miles north of Aldwincle, to Apethorpe, and see if you can find Mr Bean’s gates..

Rowan Atkinson resides/resided there


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2018)

I rode as far as the Atlantic today. There was a nice gate.


----------



## swansonj (16 Jun 2018)

Fifteen years old, but a favourite of mine for, I trust, understandable reasons.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2018)

A pointless gate as there's a 4 strand barbed wire fence in front of it!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2018)

Outside Earls Barton Vineyard


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Jun 2018)

My mount at Eroica Britannia this year, and 18-speed version of the Carlton Corsa, from 1975...


----------



## Kernow_T (19 Jun 2018)

The Ica of Ridley's first Cornish point and pedal spin.
Sketchy back lanes: check
Lost: check
Steep and slippy ascents: check check check
Dead end: check
Bonus Surprise Ferry crossing: check
Good times: check


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2018)

I've shown the building before, but not from this gate - the derelict factory in Paper Mill Lane, Bramford


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Outside Earls Barton Vineyard
> 
> View attachment 414948


I’m sure I’ve done that one 







The old nunnery gate, in Great Billing village.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Ride a few miles north of Aldwincle, to Apethorpe, and see if you can find Mr Bean’s gates..
> 
> Rowan Atkinson resides/resided there



Never heard of Apethorpe but will plan a route and have a look

First gate and outing of 2018 for the Dunelt this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Never heard of Apethorpe but will plan a route and have a look
> 
> First gate and outing of 2018 for the Dunelt this morning
> 
> View attachment 415174


Apethorpe has a palace!


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jun 2018)

In the hills above Whitehaven, looking towards the Lake District


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2018)

A gate to I am not sure what is beyond these in Earls Barton


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jun 2018)

This gate is becoming a bit of a habit.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 415360
> 
> 
> This gate is becoming a bit of a habit.


 Yes ! I'm trying to cut down .


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

Packwood House on the way back today.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2018)

The gate to the grounds of St. Mary's church in Uggeshall


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2018)

Byron House gates, St. John’s, in Cambridge, on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2018)

First outing of 2018 for the garage queen Ian May


----------



## Low Gear Guy (22 Jun 2018)

A mysterious gate in Effingham.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2018)

A gate at Blisworth Arm


----------



## tom73 (24 Jun 2018)

Early morning stop off on my 1st 20 mile ride


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2018)

When are two gates one gate? Nice baler cord anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2018)

A gate near to Hardwater mill with the mist


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2018)

The driveway to St. Marys Church & Langham Hall. Turns out this is an automatic gate that was triggered by a car just as I went back to my bike!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jun 2018)

Lead, near Leeds


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2018)

One Colnago and one gate


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

There is a gate somewhere in the brambles - honest


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2018)

A palace gate in Fotheringhay, on today’s Century ride.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2018)

One of my regular gate's on my commute .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2018)

Looking to the Radleth on my climb up to Oaks this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2018)

A lovely ride from Aust to Hay-on-Wye today, via the Gospel Pass and back via Usk. This is a gate between Cross Ash and Pandy.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2018)

A gate in Finedon.


----------



## plantfit (30 Jun 2018)

On my ride this morning,Thurlby lake canoe club gate between Newark Notts and Lincoln


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2018)

Castle Ashby house gates earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride







In Broughton







And one at Mawsley Grange


----------



## wonderloaf (1 Jul 2018)

One from this mornings ride, bike in front of two gates with some long necked sheep type animals in the background .... llamas, Alpacas?


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2018)

One from this morning, on the fringes of Shadwell:




Less than 4 miles from the city centre, although you wouldn't think it to look at.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2018)

One of the posh house's down the road


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

wonderloaf said:


> One from this mornings ride, bike in front of two gates with some long necked sheep type animals in the background .... llamas, Alpacas?
> 
> 
> View attachment 417176


Yep, Alpacas.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2018)

One from a pre work ride to Wollaston and back


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride






It's one of my local gate's and after a while you get a warning that you are being recorded on cctv


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2018)

No CCTV at Fluxton.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2018)

Walgrave gates, on last nights commute home, also with CCTV. 
Must be a Hamtun thing


----------



## 19David62 (7 Jul 2018)

How about this close to a gate


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride 







A regular gate for me in Ecton 







And a new gate up by the Rugby club water tower that has been converted into a house.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2018)

Country lane: check. Cottage, small: check. Field of grain: check. Anyone fancy a song?


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2018)

A gate and a disused viaduct near St Agnes:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2018)

A very little used gate in Emberton


----------



## wonderloaf (8 Jul 2018)

Woolhampton Lock Gates, from this mornings ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

The gate to The Walled Garden, Weston Underwood, and my CX.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 418599
> 
> 
> The gate to The Walled Garden, Weston Underwood, and my CX.



oi get your bike of my favourite gates @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> oi get your bike of my favourite gates @PeteXXX


 Make me!!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

Two gate's one from each end of Farndish.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2018)

1st one from me for a couple of weeks - from this evening's commute...


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jul 2018)

Seascale Beach


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Capel Hall Lane in Trimley St. Martin this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2018)

A Holcot gate, on my 01:00 commute home this morning _<yawn>

_


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

The gate in front of Hollesley water tower


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jul 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2018)

One from yesterday's ride the cemetery on London Road , Kettering .


----------



## southcoast (15 Jul 2018)

SP by the sea.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

Big, slidey gate on the back lane to Church Farm, Overstone.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2018)

From today's extended off road commute - an emergency exit gate at the very end of Trinity Terrminal of Felixstowe Dock.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2018)

A blue gate / door and my blue Woodrup


----------



## plantfit (19 Jul 2018)

Trice Q26 in front of "Kirk Gate" Newark


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2018)

A gate in Isham on this mornings 01:30 commute home.


----------



## mkmark666 (19 Jul 2018)

Welland Viaduct


----------



## Tizme (19 Jul 2018)

Looking out to Wyke and Lamyatt, Somerset. First ride after my hip replacement 10 weeks ago (Consultant wanted me to wait 10 weeks!).


----------



## r04DiE (19 Jul 2018)

More a shutter than a gate - on my way into work one morning.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2018)




----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jul 2018)

The Helium in front of the gates of Ely Cathedral


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2018)

Lime green Caad 8


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

Haselbeach manor gate and the Cadd 8 from this morning's ride


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Jewitt Lane this morning:


----------



## Tizme (22 Jul 2018)

Yesterday evening cycling over to Glastonbury to support my daughter doing a charity 24 hour HIIT session:






The pointy bit in the photo is:


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2018)

Gate in to the rear of Brafield church


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2018)

A new gate in Old


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A new gate in Old
> 
> View attachment 421381


I, too, passed through Old this morning though it was at 01:30 and dark. 






My gate, however, is The Gables, near Brixworth.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jul 2018)

Wetherby this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2018)

Found a new to me gate this morning


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2018)

One of the gates on my daily commute with my Dayton


----------



## Tizme (31 Jul 2018)

A tatty old gate, but a lovely view across Dorset:


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

A warning for dog walkers on this Washlands gate!


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

Nacton, this afternoon. There's no fence or wire, just this stand alone gate.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

Wollaston Yard gates


----------



## Alex H (1 Aug 2018)

Beanly Moor , near Beanly


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2018)

Just remember - it's only a week or so until the football season starts...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2018)

I've passed these gates a fair few times. Finally got round to taking a snapshot of them today:


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2018)

Between Claydon & Thurleston



today


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Aug 2018)

A picture near Appleton Roebuck from my home commute, I often stop at this gate to see my 3 mates (Shetland Ponies) but they’ve disappeared!
Possibly put in temporary pasture due to lack of grass.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2018)




----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2018)

One last gate for the week - on the way out of Newbourne


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

Kelmarsh church gates, opposite the wall end with the 1790 date carved in it, and the BM. 






And today’s bonus gate is in Yelvertoft.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2018)

Near Weeton this morning


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

Holdenby House main gate


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2018)

Harvest time on Jewitt Lane


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Harvest time on Jewitt Lane
> View attachment 422697


Get that one in the Photo Challenge!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

A new gate to a posh house on Merry Tom Lane, Brixworth, on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2018)

First ride and first gate on my Khs


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2018)

A very art nevou style gate don't you think ? 







In Mears Ashby .


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

On my way to Twycross this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2018)

Two from today's outing, firstly the Water Tower at Kenninghall




And then the much more picturesque windmill at Thelnetham


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

Mrs Windsor’s (AKA Her Majiness) gate at Sandringham on today’s ride.....

Doffs helmet in respect.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Aug 2018)

Taking a minute to enjoy the sun


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

St John the Evangelist
Oulton

I saw this, on Tuesday, but neglected to photograph _bike & gate/railings_


----------



## <Tommy> (11 Aug 2018)

Bit if a weird coincidence but during a 90 mile ride from London to Hastings I stopped in the exact same spot to spend a penny. Thought it deserved a photo... even if they’ve replaced the nice old gate with a new one.

2017




2018


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2018)

I'm definitely weird. I've been eyeing up this gate in Saillans for a while, and today was the day.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Stagsden church gates


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

A rather uninspiring palisade gate in front of an electricity substation in Bedale, enlivened by a threat of a sudden death...


----------



## Trigger369 (12 Aug 2018)




----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

From last nights ride, looking back towards Bruton vale


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2018)

A gate near Friday Bridge, taken last Wednesday and posted on a Tuesday.


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

From todays ride:









Wells Cathedral.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> St John the Evangelist
> Oulton
> 
> I saw this, on Tuesday, but neglected to photograph _bike & gate/railings_
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

Hardingstone house


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride. 







A nice gate in Cogenho







A new gate for a recent barn conversion


----------



## Tizme (23 Aug 2018)

From todays' ride:




On Somertonfield Road, between Pitney and Somerton.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2018)

Le Château d'Adhemar, otherwise known as Montélimar Castle (at least by me), built out of nougat, I think.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Just outside Finedon .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2018)

My knockabout bike in Attingham Park, showing off some new bits (butterfly handlebar, chainrings)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2018)

One of the best gates so far. 








With my Pollard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

The ex Charles Roberts 'wagon works' connections to the national network
Forge Lane
'Horbury Junction'

Taken during a rather wet ride, today, coming back from Caphouse Colliery, & the; http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/
Here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096978*

Apologies for quality, but it was rather wet, so a misted up lens, & I had nothing dry enough to wipe it*










Seen here, crossing the Lane
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.6567&lon=-1.5381&layers=168&b=1


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

A gate in Carlton on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 426976
> 
> 
> A gate in Carlton on today’s ride.



That's the one


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

A set of gates in front of Hinwick Hall 






Taken this morning whilst out on my Pollard.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Sep 2018)

The gate outside St John the Baptist Church at Kirkby Wharfe 






You can tell it's autumn can't you?


----------



## Sjw (1 Sep 2018)

first ride on new ebike. What it doesn't show is a big pile of cowpoo to the right


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2018)

Heading towards Regdrave this afternooon


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2018)

A gate on one the two houses on Cut Throat Lane, a local byway, and my Trek Fuel Ex9


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

One from Draughting this morning .


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2018)

Two from this morning.

Paradise Way, Bramham:





And Cattle Lane, between Aberford and Barwick:


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2018)

A gate, with no bike. I couldn't. It would be as disrespectful as leaning a bike again a gate with the words "Arbeit macht frei". What the Nazis did in Vercors in July 1944 should never be forgotten. If you do visit, you'll see the graves of an 92-year-old woman next to that of a 19-month-old baby, all slaughtered in retribution for what the people of Vercors tried to do to against the Nazis. One of the most moving places you'll go, in one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Hardwick .


----------



## Kernow_T (7 Sep 2018)

Trying to dodge the mizzle Nr Grampound Rd, Cornwall


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Tofte manor .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

_*A642 'Aberford Road'*_
Stanley (just a few hundred yards south of jct 30/M62)

They're not on Geograph, but are practically opposite Moorhouse Stores;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321444


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2018)

The main gates for The Quarry in Shrewsbury;


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2018)

Stanford Hall on the way out to Barby this morning


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2018)

First gates for my Jamis nova sport


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2018)

A rather impressive set of gates from this morning's ride 







Look like they were made locally









Not sure what this symbol is about need to have a Google session later.


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A rather impressive set of gates from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 430092
> 
> ...


Looks just like City of Portsmouth emblem but then this 6star/crescent moon symbol has been used by everyone from Islamic people to the Masonic organisation . I do know that Immotus is latin for immovable or solid and reliable l guess Classy gates though !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2018)

Only one gate this morning






In Loddington .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2018)

Outside the church at Montford:


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Sep 2018)

No mountains, Alpine churches or balcony roads now, so I'm back to rural Devonian gates. Oh well. Could be worse, I suppose.


----------



## philk56 (17 Sep 2018)

On my morning ride today. A farm gate and a rather impressive wall of hay!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

Ferrybridge
Opposite the Toll-House, to allow river bank access for fishermen
At the point, where the 'Great North Road' crossed the River Aire
(old bridge pictured)

Apologies for the colours/ 'light-dark', as getting it to expose correctly just there was awkward


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2018)

A grand gate at Bradfield Hall, near Willand.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies for the colours/ 'light-dark', as getting it to expose correctly just there was awkward



That's where I find the rather unsubtle HDR setting handy on my phone - sometimes it gets rather weird effects, but other times it manages to do what the human eye/brain does, and make everything less contrasty and more visible.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> That's where I find the rather unsubtle HDR setting handy on my phone - sometimes it gets rather weird effects, but other times it manages to do what the human eye/brain does, and make everything less contrasty and more visible.


Sometimes by 'grabbing', another object, on a partially pressed 'shutter' button, I can get it to expose at a different exposure

My usual pocket camera is a (9 year old??) Fujifilm XP10

Although that railings/river/bridge/CGR image isn't too bad

This was the other attempt (no 'grabbing' an exposure setting)
No manipulation carried out of either image


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2018)

Just off Blofield Track, one of the regular off road routes I use


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2018)

The gate into Shelton Church


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

The gate to the church yard of St Peters Church at Walton.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride. 






One of the new gates for the gravel pits down by the old Dunkleys place , Earls Barton.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2018)

A very wobbly gate on Jewitt Lane this morning...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2018)

A gate on the road into Turvey, on today’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's ride





Mears Ashby cricket field,


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## Alex H (28 Sep 2018)

My bike in front of a gate in front of* The Gate*


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2018)

A splendid day to be on the bike. Well, I was off it at this point, as one of my riding friends dealt with a puncture. Apologies for the badly mismatched wheels, but as I set out, I thought that the back wheel was rubbing: on inspection, I discovered that the wheel rim was cracked around three of the spokes. It wasn't a Shimano wheel, but one that ought to have lasted longer than it did... you can try to guess what it was, if you like.

Anyway, fortunately I had a spare new back wheel lying around, and it took me just 15 minutes to remove the tyre, inner tube and cassette from the old wheel, attach them all to the new wheel, and get on the road to meet my friends for the start of the ride. Crisis averted.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

Your eye might be drawn to the imposing church, but there is also the trinity of gate, wall and railings behind the bike in this pic.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

Now these are posh gates.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2018)

@welsh dragon ..... these are posherer!






Owned by that woman with her head on yer stamps.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @welsh dragon ..... these are posherer!
> 
> View attachment 432190
> 
> ...




Smart arse. I concede defeat.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @welsh dragon ..... these are posherer!
> 
> View attachment 432190
> 
> ...





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 423467
> 
> 
> Mrs Windsor’s (AKA Her Majiness) gate at Sandringham on today’s ride.....
> ...


Beat ya


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2018)

Somewhere near Bickleigh, looking back to the Exe valley...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2018)

First commuting gate for the TEC this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2018)

In Rushmere this afternoon


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Beat ya




A tandem beats that old relic!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2018)

Between Shotley & Erwarton this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2018)

The woodyard near Wilbarston


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2018)

On Reivaulx Terrace above the Abbey:


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

An old gate in Old.


----------



## addictfreak (9 Oct 2018)

Somewhere in the Dordogne


----------



## Jenkins (10 Oct 2018)

The gate to a Martello tower that's been converted to a residential property (it was up for sale for £750,000 a couple of years ago)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2018)

_*'Whitwood Mere*_' (as the area is known)
Methley Road
Castleford








It's the gate alongside, similarly decorative, railings along the (grass-cutting) access to the low-lying field there

It's approximately where the 'red arrow' is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/663161


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2018)

Great Billing Park entrance gate.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

Gate no 3 entrance to Hinwick House 






Gate no 1 entrance to Hinwick House


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2018)

Definitely weather on the turn now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Oct 2018)

Almost climbing into the clouds today:


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Almost climbing into the clouds today:
> View attachment 434169



You're being watched...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Almost climbing into the clouds today:


The clouds seemed to climb down to meet me at sea level this afternoon.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Oct 2018)

Another cloudy gate


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2018)

A gate by Sherwood Pines entrance today..


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2018)

Marin back on commuting duties


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

Different route home via the chemists for the flu jab .


----------



## monstadog (20 Oct 2018)

This afternoon, lovely weather for mid october


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2018)

First commuting gate with the Hercules this morning


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2018)

Estepona.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Estepona.
> View attachment 435083


Trying to spot the gate... I can see railings, water, some different things like palm trees and and a lifeguard chair...


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Estepona.
> View attachment 435083


Good point, to be rectified


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Estepona.
> View attachment 435083


Heeey...! That is so close to me..! 

Go up Peñas Blancas if you can and the roads are rideable after all the rain the last couple of days.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Heeey...! That is so close to me..!
> 
> Go up Peñas Blancas if you can and the roads are rideable after all the rain the last couple of days.


On a Brompton? Weather has been mad, I'm up in Casares.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> On a Brompton? Weather has been mad, I'm up in Casares.


I am in Coin, was there a few weeks ago doing the Gran Fondo Costa del Sol.. Casares has a few nice "hills" as well... Lovely area!
Weather is crazy this time of the year... Still, rain is warmer then back in the UK.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Oct 2018)

IMG-20180915-WA0004 by rogerzilla, on Flickr
Mine's the varicose vein blue LHT.


----------



## AlanW (23 Oct 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

Another day commuting on the Hercules and another gate


----------



## booze and cake (24 Oct 2018)

Gate featuring added squirrel.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2018)

Somewhere, between somewhere and somewhere else. In Devon. Not far from the Exe.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2018)

A Dartmoor gate, near Bonehill Rocks and Honeybag Tor


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

One from this morning's ride







The gates opposite the Castle Ashby house entrance on the A428 .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2018)

With bonfire night approaching, the gates to Ashby St. Ledger House, where Guy Fawkes plotted his dastardly plot...


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2018)

A recently painted gate, and my Defy2


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2018)

This gate wasn't there a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2018)

More of a shutter than a gate 







On this morning's ride.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2018)

Another trip to Rutland, another gate


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2018)

First ride of November, but you wouldn't have known it from the weather.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

One of my favourite gates 







In Weston Underwood


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2018)

The gates to Cae Glas Park in Oswestry, from my century ride yesterday.:


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

First gate for my Hardisty this morning






I the village of Hardwick and the paint was freshly done hence the angle .


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2018)

A more industrial gate today - the gatehouse at the former Vickers Defence Systems tank factory at Barnbow.




Formerly home to the longest single building in Europe, but soon to be executive housing - I'm sure the new residents will sleep soundly know that their address is still locked into an aging computer in a missile bunker somewhere deep in the former Soviet Union


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One of my favourite gates
> 
> View attachment 436832
> 
> ...


I know those gates


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

An old wrought iron gate, and a country lawnmower, on yesterday's commute.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 437259
> 
> 
> An old wrought iron gate, and a country lawnmower, on yesterday's commute.



baa baa


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

First commuting gate for the Debonair


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> First commuting gate for the Debonair
> 
> View attachment 437263


Well done for getting the 1000th post in the thread. I was kinda hoping to get it myself, but have been somewhat diverted with a French jaunt (no gates) and (at the same time) trying to recover from bouncing my head on tarmac.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> A more industrial gate today - the gatehouse at the former Vickers Defence Systems tank factory at Barnbow.
> View attachment 437063
> 
> Formerly home to the longest single building in Europe, but soon to be executive housing - I'm sure the new residents will sleep soundly know that their address is still locked into an aging computer in a missile bunker somewhere deep in the former Soviet Union


Hey, how did you miss getting your bike in front of that gert huge gate?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

One from this morning's ride







Denford parish church


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2018)

A set of compound gates on this morning's commute .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2018)

The Aviator Hotel Gates and my Hercules


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2018)

A gate in Isham on t'other days ride.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

One from Stevington this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Nov 2018)

The gate to the churchyard at All Saints, Barwick-in-Elmet:


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2018)

One from this morning's ride outside Orlingbury hall .


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

The grounds of Packwood House this morning with frosty topiary in the back ground.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2018)

One from this morning's ride








Gate into All Saints church in Brixworth


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

Today's gate opposite Morrison's .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2018)

First gate for the Donahue from this morning's ride


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

One from this morning's ride near to Woodford .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2018)

First gate for the R.E.W on this morning's commute


----------



## Nearly there (5 Dec 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2018)

A quick test ride this morning and couldn't refuse the chance of getting a gate picture.






My R.E.W in the posh side of Wellingborough.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2018)

A new gate in Mears Ashby


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2018)

A compound gate on this morning's commute


----------



## adscrim (10 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from Stevington this morning
> 
> View attachment 439107


That is a very pleasing gate. I was, until now, unaware of gate-envy being a thing.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2018)

Near Little Bealings this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

First gate for the Falcon Explorer


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2018)

One from this morning's ride 






It's the main gate for Overstone church .


----------



## Sniper68 (15 Dec 2018)

Path to Wentworth Church,Wentworth,Rotherham.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2018)

Couldn't find a green door so made do with a blue gate instead.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

Hinwick house gate no 1


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2018)

10 minutes after kick off


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2018)

Ben Cruachan in background about lunch time Sunday


----------



## mudsticks (23 Dec 2018)

Took my new lady friend out to play in the woods.

Good handling in the squidge.

Plus it's worn off that new bike smell - 

Tyres, and backside more befitting of my moniker now. 

Short, but sweet, trip out, and now to clean her undercarriage.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2018)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 443577
> Ben Cruachan in background about lunch time Sunday


That's a corker. Bonus marks for nice view, livestock, and a bit of mystery....


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2018)

The entrance to Holywells Park in Ipswich this morning


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

From this morning's outing, in front of an ex-garden nursery on the way out of Newbourne


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

Last gate of the week, and it's another one on the way out of Newbourne from this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

One of the local commuting gates this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

Gates to the 'Ark' near to Grendon


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2018)

A gate and my Donahue on this morning's ride.


----------



## tribanjules (30 Dec 2018)

Butler forgot to close the gates again.
Quiet lanes off icknield street, south of Birmingham


----------



## tribanjules (30 Dec 2018)

Lock gates at Hatton nr Warwick..



Oh there's a cafe ?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

tribanjules said:


> Lock gates at Hatton nr Warwick..
> View attachment 444606
> Oh there's a cafe ?



The cafes up by the top lock, a regular watering hole, I'm there most Thursday's.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

A couple of lunch time gates in Hardwick today.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2018)

Final ride of the year, final gate of the year - my back gate


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2019)

First ride of the year and ready to go from the other side of the gate


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2019)

This is the only good stopping place on road out of Culcheth to the Cadishead Way.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2019)

Random gate after Hinton Hill just before the A46


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2019)

A play area gate on my commute


----------



## stoofer35 (3 Jan 2019)

Nr Tudweiliog 

S


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

Earls Barton cemetery gates.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

A gate in Holcot earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

A gate by Grendon Lakes cafe.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

First gate for my Genesis whilst doing my morning commute.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jan 2019)

Nice door....not sure about the bike


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Nice door....not sure about the bike
> View attachment 446103


Nice bike and door shame it's meant to be Gates. 



Maidwell church gates earlier today


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nice bike and door shame it's meant to be Gates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self "must try harder to find a gate " and hope l have a bike with me


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

A gate in Denton complete with grid reference .


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2019)

The side gate at All Hallows, Bardsey


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2019)

My CX in front of a London gate, behind which, our illustrious leaders discuss matters of great import..


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jan 2019)

Double dipping again - 

Bike in front of a gate, in front of some water.

(that's the sea in the far distance) at the top of our local hill climb - Peak Hill, which Strava doubtless has stats on.

New bike goes up hills rather well. 

I like it - could do with sexier bars though, or at least end bars.


----------



## southcoast (15 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A gate in Denton complete with grid reference .
> 
> View attachment 446878



No frost that morning?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2019)

southcoast said:


> No frost that morning?



Frost free day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2019)

Nothing much & not the best of pictures, given the bland conditions today

Outwood Park
Ledger Lane










And a, probably, original 'stop'



The gates are behind this photographer
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/992581


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2019)

One gate, two pictures...
Firstly, engine 66548 hauling Freightliner service 4E56 waiting to leave the North (Trinity) Rail Terminal at Felixstowe Dock





At the same time, engine 66518 waits to leave the Central (Walton) Rail Terminal with the late running Freightliner service 4M89 as the incomming Freightliner 4L31 service arrives behind it


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

An Orlingbury gate, on today's ride.


----------



## MrBeanz (26 Jan 2019)

Climb up to Crystal Lake via Hwy 39.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

Denford church gate this morning


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

First gate for the Aende


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2019)

First commuting gate for the Aende today


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2019)

Along Bucklesham Road on the way home this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

First gate for the Shorter


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Feb 2019)

It must have taken hours to get the gate at exactly the same angle as the field...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2019)

A green gate and a red bike on a grey day .


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2019)

Love the way this gate is chained up to stop it being opened...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Those ain't gates.. THIS, is a gate 

Strangely, there was nothing either side of it to make it worth guarding


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 451966
> 
> 
> Those ain't gates.. THIS, is a gate
> ...



With a gate that size, i'd be worried about "objects in the mirror may be closer than they appear"


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

One of my regular commuting route gates and my Shorter .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

And another of my commuting gates


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

Kites Hall Farm gates, near Old, on today's ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First gate for the Aende
> 
> View attachment 449072



I do like that bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

Posh Gold Leaf gate at Waddesdon Manor.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I do like that bike.



It's a very classy looking machine for sure and would compliment your BSA nicely


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Some posh gates this morning






Gateway to Tyringham house .


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

A gate in Dunkeswick this morning, while out hunting D, E and F:


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2019)

A gate on Cavedale, on t'other days ride


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

A gate to a set of swish looking barn conversions


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A gate to a set of swish looking barn conversions
> 
> View attachment 454103



My first thoughts were "That looks a posh house to have an outside toilet"


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> My first thoughts were "That looks a posh house to have an outside toilet"



Here you go 

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-68439652.html


----------



## mudsticks (24 Feb 2019)

I know, way too early to call yet. 
But it does start to feel like spring might be spronging, in The Shire 

This new field gateway, has opened up a nice view of local hills.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

Couldn't decide between pic of the day or gates


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Mar 2019)

GOTD, near Farringdon


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

A rather nice set of gates her in Aldwincle


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2019)

A gate on The Street in Newbourne this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

One from this morning's ride in Boughton


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2019)

On a great ride with @gavgav in some fabulous unseasonable weather in the Lake District last week. The bike was only mine for the day as we couldn't take our own this time and it was nice to try something different (a Genesis CdA20)


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

Thornby Hall gates, and my Defy2 on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

One from this morning's ride in Felmersham


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

Behind these gates there is a minatmini railway that runs around the grounds .


----------



## MrBeanz (12 Mar 2019)

Well, there is a little of her bike by a gate but sometimes it's more about the rider than the bike. She is so silly!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2019)

Did a ride across town tonight to get to vets and found this gate en route .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

One from this morning's ride






In fact these are one of my favourite sets of gates for some strange reason.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

My Defy2, and Turvys gate, apparently, near Adstone, on this morning's ride. 
And a daffodil..


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2019)

It's getting nice in the lanes now, when the sun's out, gorse in full flower.


----------



## rualexander (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2019)

Lunch stop on my challenge ride to Lake Vyrnwy yesterday:


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

One from today - the entrance to the Brett Vale golf club


----------



## cambiker71 (21 Mar 2019)

Waiting for everyone else to arrive at work this morning!


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Mar 2019)

Thought I'd take a quick snap of the bike in front the gates to Wonderloaf Towers before I set out today:






I can only dream ... they're actually the gates to Farleigh House in Farleigh Wallop, Hants.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Mar 2019)

One of the gates on the perimeter of Kew gardens.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Mar 2019)

Maryhill sports centre.
It was the original Maryhill fire station until the late 1940's.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2019)

Matching bike and sky.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2019)

The gates to Manston Park.
We pass here every time we take the hound to the vets and I often think that they'd make a good pic for this thread. 
Today I finally rode past them and here is the photo.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

The gates to the Astley Colliery Museum.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (2 Apr 2019)

Does the gate need to be closed?

Here is a rather lovely castle that I never knew existed until this week. It's called Carlowrie Castle and I often pass nearby on my way home.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

A new gate for me


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

A gate in Cranford St John, on last nights commute home.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2019)

Another day, another gate..
This is a newly fitted gate, under the railway arches, with a fresh coat of green paint, and my CX.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2019)

A gate from my short ride last night 





It's a newly installed gate .


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2019)

One from this morning's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2019)

The gateway to a vineyard in earls Barton


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> The gateway to a vineyard in earls Barton
> 
> View attachment 462095


I beat you to that one


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2019)

Another gate that hasn't been used in years


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2019)

Sorry for the consecutive posts, but one from this afternoon - the road out to Waldringfield with the BT Research Centre at Martlesham in the background


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2019)

One from my ride yesterday. View from the hills above Acton Burnell on my way to Ruckley:


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry for the consecutive posts, but one from this afternoon - the road out to Waldringfield with the BT Research Centre at Martlesham in the background
> View attachment 462438



I love how some of these big gates have gaps on the sides like this one


----------



## grecinos (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I love how some of these big gates have gaps on the sides like this one



Almost inviting, isn't it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

grecinos said:


> Almost inviting, isn't it.



Yes it is


----------



## wonderloaf (17 Apr 2019)

One from this mornings ride, the gates are at the entrance to King John's Hunting Lodge on Wilks Water near Odiham, Hampshire.
Owned by the National Trust and lived in by Nicky Haslam, a famous interior designer (apparently).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Apr 2019)

_St Mary Magdelanes_
Leeds Road (A61)
Outwood 
Wakefield

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1062059


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

Really should have been on a Reynolds framed bike for this one .


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Apr 2019)

20190420_100342 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## Borderman (20 Apr 2019)

Views looking towards Hayfield in the High Peak, Derbyshire.













View towards Hayfield



__ Borderman
__ 19 Apr 2019


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

MBIFO a set of posh gates


----------



## Zanelad (21 Apr 2019)

At last, a thread I can post on. My bike by the gates to the office car park. I did a trial run for the commute this morning. 40 minutes for 12 miles one way. Quicker than I expected so I'm pleased. Got to change the saddle maybe. It was OK for one way but tough on the return journey, not that I'll usually do it after a 5 minute break though


----------



## Borderman (22 Apr 2019)

From my ride yesterday on Glossop Road looking towards Broadbottom.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2019)




----------



## Borderman (24 Apr 2019)

On the dam between Woodhead and Torside reservoirs, High Peak, Derbyshire. A quick after-work ride before it gets dark.


----------



## Kernow_T (24 Apr 2019)

After a rainy am the sun finally shone


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

A pair of gates


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2019)

A big blue gate, by the War Memorial, on the road to Santa Pod raceway, and my CX.


----------



## Borderman (30 Apr 2019)

Just one of many gates passed on my ride today, this one about 45 mins in on a stretch of open countryside heading towards a tiny place called Rowath just inside the boundary of the Peak District.


----------



## southcoast (1 May 2019)




----------



## tyred (2 May 2019)

I pass many gates on my travels but this is one of my favourites.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (3 May 2019)

Gate to guard the rapeseed :


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

A set of gates that lead to a solar farm


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

A set of weathered gates in Finedon


----------



## mcshroom (5 May 2019)

St Bees Head


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2019)

The Kingpin by the St Mary’s church memorial gate.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 May 2019)

MBIFO the church gate at Puddington, Devon.


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Paper Mill Lane, Bramford. The former Fisons factory.
> View attachment 364235


Just 3 months after this propery's owners were taken to court by the local council to prevent further deterioration, it "went on fire" overnight and has been completely destroyed. The only surprising thing is that it took so long...


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2019)

First gate for my latest Koga on it's first commute


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2019)

One of the entrances to St. John the Baptist church in Campsea Ashe


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2019)

A rusty gate near Foxhall, and my CX, on t'other day's ride.


----------



## otek59 (8 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 May 2019)

MBIFO a gate twixt North Sunderland and Bamburgh.


----------



## mcshroom (8 May 2019)

St Bridget's chapel near Beckermet on NCN 72


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

MBIFO of a set of Mears Ashby gates


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> MBIFO of a set of Mears Ashby gates
> 
> View attachment 465732


It must take you ages to get work in the morning, all that stopping to take photos.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> It must take you ages to get work in the morning, all that stopping to take photos.



This was done on a pre work ride now back in bed before getting up at 7,30 for work


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This was done on a pre work ride now back in bed before getting up at 7,30 for work


 Crivens!


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2019)

MBIFO some gates , sheep , church and a cloudy sky .


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2019)

Just a gate and a hedge or is it phallic when the front wheel is straight !!


----------



## wonderloaf (12 May 2019)

Heale's Lock gates on the Kennet and Avon Canal


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2019)

A gate in Kettering, St Peter's school, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2019)

Another Mears Ashby set of gates






That look freshly varnished .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2019)

A couple from yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2019)

Somewhere north of Exeter...


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2019)

MBIFO a 5 bar gate in Grt Doddington


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

Martlesham, from today's ride


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

Milner Lane above Thorner, this morning:


----------



## Saluki (19 May 2019)

Oxborough Hall today.


----------



## slow scot (20 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> MBIFO a 5 bar gate in Grt Doddington
> 
> View attachment 466448


5?


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2019)

slow scot said:


> 5?



Ok a 6 bar version


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2019)

First gate for the Vitus tonight


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

First commuting gate for the Vitus this morning .


----------



## Tizme (23 May 2019)

The Quantocks yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Paper Mill Lane, Bramford. The former Fisons factory.
> View attachment 364235





Jenkins said:


> Just 3 months after this propery's owners were taken to court by the local council to prevent further deterioration, it "went on fire" overnight and has been completely destroyed. The only surprising thing is that it took so long...


This is the rather sorry result of the fire. It may have been derelict, but I really liked the look of the old building


----------



## geocycle (27 May 2019)

Here’s a gate with a view in Ribblesdale today.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2019)

Commuting and testing miles for the Ribble this morning


----------



## tyred (28 May 2019)

Some very ornate ironwork that I passed on my travels.


----------



## Sharky (28 May 2019)

Just stopped at the top of Longfield Hill to take this photo (honest).

Getting dark and taken into the sun, so not very clear, but on the skyline, you can see The Canary Wharf buildings and we must be at least 20 miles away from London.


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2019)

A back road in Bucklesham - don't think I've used this bike/gate combination before


----------



## Tizme (30 May 2019)

On the Spaxton road, looking towards Enmore:


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

One of My favourite set of gates


----------



## Con (1 Jun 2019)

How about 4 bikes in front of a gate and a pub do I get extra points ?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

A couple of gates today in East Hendred and Upton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

Lych Gate to _Church of The Holy Trinity _
Rothwell (the town, to the south-east of Leeds)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/browse.php?p=385460


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2019)

One from last weekend, with two gates for the price of one:


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

First gate for the Cougar this morning


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

My Marin and one of the gates at the Mercedes AMG unit in Brixworth .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2019)

My Cougar and a well used gate


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2019)

One from today's ride


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

A gate to nowhere


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2019)

The gate wins...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2019)

First gate for the B Twin


----------



## wonderloaf (21 Jun 2019)

Think this qualifies as a gate ... Kingsclere Seismic Monitoring Station outside Kingsclere, Hants. Used for monitoring Earthquakes and Nuclear explosions around the world.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

MBIFO some nice gates in Thorpe Malsor .


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

Our back gate just before I left this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2019)

Well, a stile, anyway... looking towards Bradninch.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

A Wollaston gate


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jun 2019)

A pretty gate near Plymtree:


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2019)

From this morning's ride, above Thorner:


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Jun 2019)

The Helium outside Ridley Hall(Theological college) in Cambridge;
















And Cambridge Botanical garden;


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2019)

Our Tandem at Center PARC's


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2019)

Looking in the Honiton direction...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Gates to Kelmarsh Church


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2019)

An emergency access gate at Leeds East Airport:


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jun 2019)

Another church with a "wow" interior - East Budleigh:






The medieval wood carving has to be seen to be believed:

https://briantrumpet.wordpress.com/2019/06/29/east-budleigh-bench-ends/


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2019)

A nice pr of wooden gates


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2019)

An Argyll Gate, Loch Etive.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jun 2019)

A gate from this morning's ride:


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

MBIFO Moat Farm Gate, Whiston.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2019)

First day commuting on the B Twin so first commuting gate






Is the gate half open or half closed ?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

MBIFO of a gate that can't be closed


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

A newly installed gate on the Boughton House estate






And if you turn around you get this view


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a shiny metal gate, in Grendon, on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2019)

Climbing the Haldon Hills outside Exeter...


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## MrBeanz (6 Jul 2019)

Ride up a local mtn road today. Figured I'd take advantage and get a pic of the gate!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2019)

A new to me gate on Ravenstone Lane , Horton .


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2019)

This time a gate at Dunchideock...


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2019)

A gate in the countryside this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2019)

Just a couple of miles from Exeter city centre...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

Willow Brook farm Gate, near Braybrooke, on today's ride.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2019)

Lavendon grave yard entrance way


----------



## the_craig (13 Jul 2019)

Taken from Carluke, South Lanarkshire looking east towards Wishaw, Motherwell and Glasgow beyond.

On a really clear day, you can see the Isle of Arran. Today was not a clear day.


----------



## tom73 (14 Jul 2019)

Bagged a couple on morning ride before ride out to let's ride event.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2019)

MBIFO gate at Brookehouses


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2019)

Making the most of a nice evening last week:


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jul 2019)

Amstelpark, yesterday. What a wonderful place to cycle!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

Clifford Hill House gates, and my CX.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2019)

One from this morning's ride and my Ribble


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2019)

The church gate in Zeal Monachorum, slightly open, it wouldn’t shut for the photo.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a pretty, if wonky, gate at Clyst St Lawrence


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

Found these nice pillars they just seem to be missing a set of nice gates and some use , near to the village of Pilton


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2019)

Letwell Church followed by Carlton in Lindrick church


----------



## wonderloaf (21 Jul 2019)

Farm gates near Dummer, Hants early this morning. The gates aren't much to look at but the sunrise made up for them!


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Jul 2019)

@wonderloaf thats beautiful!


----------



## wonderloaf (21 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> @wonderloaf thats beautiful!


@stoatsngroats thanks for the compliment. The sunrise was too good not to share, it's the only reason I get up at stupid o'clock this time of year!


----------



## tom73 (21 Jul 2019)

Early morning ride out to to see the mast not been here since I was a kid. 
Sadly I think I was too early for the ice cream van.
It sure tasted good back then.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2019)

@tom73 least time I was there it was the old half ball one


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

First commute and first gate for the Holdsworth


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2019)

I bought another Dawes Kingpin a couple of weeks ago, collected it to day and went for a test ride. 

These gates are outside a barn in my village, the barn is being converted into dwellings hence the signs.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2019)

A couple of sets of gates this morning




First set at Scot Baders polymer plant in Wollaston






And this pr on the Wollaston to Irchester rd .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

Up at Sywell airfield this morning






With the control tower behind the gate


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Jul 2019)

LHT in varicose vein blue.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2019)

Wakefield Cemetery
Doncaster Road (A638)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/747536


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

An Overstone gate


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2019)

A regular gate on my pre work route






The house behind the gates has never shown a sign of life for years


----------



## tom73 (1 Aug 2019)

We have a factory near us like that. They still make stuff and sell it. Can only mean one thing must be using umpa lumpas
They have to live somewhere


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

Gate onto the A1, if you know the secret code, in fact 2 gates on one, the big road gate & the Bridleway gate at the side.


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Aug 2019)

Misty start this morning


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2019)

Gate cum Notice Board - Kentmere, Lake District:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2019)

First gate for the J F Wilson on this morning's gentle ride


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2019)

On my favourite road between Sennen and St. Ives.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2019)

My Hercules on this morning's fetch the paper ride


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2019)

These gate's are normally open so when I saw them closed this morning .


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

A couple of gates this morning that no longer open (or close) it seems.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2019)

One from Martlesham this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2019)

First gate for the Pinnarello


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2019)

My recently acquired Carlton Kermesse and a gate on my commute


----------



## Phaeton (13 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My recently acquired Carlton Kermesse and a gate on my commute


That's either a very small bike of a HUGE gate


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That's either a very small bike of a HUGE gate



It's a 22" frame but the gate is tall


----------



## tom73 (13 Aug 2019)

A land of giants and umpa-lumpas it's one wild place you have round your way


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

MBIFO the Riverside Retail gate to Halfrauds and Pets At Home delivery area that's been knocked off its hinges...


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2019)

@PeteXXX Oh you ram-raider you


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

tom73 said:


> @PeteXXX Oh you ram-raider you


I didn't think I hit it that hard!


----------



## tom73 (15 Aug 2019)

Well at least you left it on one hinge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2019)

Cousins!!!

(I also have a 'blue')



biggs682 said:


> An Overstone gate
> 
> View attachment 477720





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wakefield Cemetery
> Doncaster Road (A638)
> 
> View attachment 477401
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2019)

A Mears Ashby gate


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2019)

First commuting gate of 2019 for my Pollard


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

Holdenby house entrance this morning


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2019)

Gate in front of Ashbourne tunnel


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2019)

An Odell gate


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2019)

Three stages to the first gate for the Vitus













 Wasn't quick enough for the 4th one


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

A gate, a view and my CX, in Hanging Houghton, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2019)

More of an industrial roller door than a gate


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2019)

Another gate, from yesterday's ride, near the entrance to Overstone golf club.


----------



## jongooligan (21 Aug 2019)

The gated carriage arch at Hovingham Hall.





Racing stable gate at High Towthorpe.


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Aug 2019)

Been spending a bit of time gravel riding  in the New Forest, took this at sunrise this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2019)

My new to me Boardman and a wooden Wellingborough gate


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Aug 2019)

I do enjoy a misty morning cycle.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

A Finedon gate


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2019)

MBIFO some bog standard metal farm gates, but the photo has a dirty secret. Can you see it?


----------



## slow scot (24 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 481552
> 
> 
> MBIFO some bog standard metal farm gates, but the photo has a dirty secret. Can see it?


A broken chain perhaps?


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Aug 2019)

A dirty broken chain maybe?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2019)

Another gate from yesterday's ride









And one from same place just different angle showing the sun rise


----------



## wonderloaf (26 Aug 2019)

Just outside Alresford there's a gate at the side of the road that leads to a 'secret-ish' garden beside Old Alresford Pond:





Once through the gate you get a rather nice view of the pond:


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2019)

In the countryside near Aberlour on Speyside. Not the best route for a Brompton but ok if taken easy. Got lost in the forest soon after near the River Spey but a nice day and plenty food and drink so just kept heading up and eventually emerged.


----------



## wonderloaf (29 Aug 2019)

One from this mornings ride in the New Forest, the gate to Blackwater Arboretum, worth a look if you're in the area:


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2019)

Just outside Waldringfield this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

A rather swish gate nr Desborough on this morning's ride .


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2019)

MBIFO an overgrown gate, on this morning's blackberry hunt.


----------



## RoadRider400 (1 Sep 2019)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2019)

From a very pleasant evening ride yesterday:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2019)

MBIFO the old British Timken works gates, in Duston. Now demolished and filled with houses.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2019)

A minimal farm gate


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2019)

First gate for the Viscount on its maiden voyage


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

A set of fresh gates this morning in Harpole


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2019)




----------



## wonderloaf (8 Sep 2019)

One from this morning's ride in the New Forest. in front of gates across the former airfield at RAF Lymington, with an original blister hangar in the background.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Sep 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2019)

First commuting gate for my Viscount


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

A gate to the Washlands with a warning, and my Trek


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2019)

My Vitus and a gate on my normal commuting route


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Another gate but the same Vitus


----------



## wonderloaf (14 Sep 2019)

Not often you see a sign like this! Field gate to Laverstoke Farm in Overton with said Buffalo in the background. The farm is owned by ex-racing driver and Formula One World Champion Jody Scheckter. Also the location of the annual Carfest which closes off all the local roads and makes cycling around the area a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2019)

Flaming horse moved and ruined the shot


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Sep 2019)

20190915_095811(0) by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## Bondsy (15 Sep 2019)

My new gates


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a beige, wooden gate, at Chapel Brampton railway station.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Sep 2019)

Getting ready for the World Champs at Ripon


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2019)

My Vitus and a Kimbolton gate


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

A Denton field gate


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Church gates Chilton.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

MBIFO of a farmer’s trailer that was being used as a gate.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

On the outskirts of Martlesham this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2019)

First commuting gate for the Raleigh Professional this morning .


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

Falkenham on the way out this morning


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2019)

One that was a bonus as I'd expected the whole day to be a washout.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a pr of Kingsthorpe gates earlier today.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

MBIFO Hatton Court gates, near Hanslope, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a Bozeat gate


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2019)

In Wandringfield this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

One from this morning's ride on the way into Weston Underwood .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2019)

First gate for this Dawes Clubman


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2019)

First commute on this Trek and first gate


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2019)

Another day another bike but regular gate


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2019)

My Spa Elan on the way to Claydon


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

An Easton maudit gate


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2019)

One of my regular commuting gates and my R.E.W fixed gear bike and some early morning mist .


----------



## tom73 (23 Oct 2019)

Mid morning ride out. These sheep must build some pretty big sandcastles


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

The mother of all gates.


----------



## tom73 (26 Oct 2019)

Take it that thats the staff entrance


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

An Overstone gate and the sun coming


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2019)

A golf club gate, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

A gate in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## tom73 (3 Nov 2019)

how do you know though


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2019)

First gate for my Sid Mottram











tom73 said:


> how do you know though



The nearest dwelling is about a mile away so it's quite remote and it's on a small road between two small villages . The wall either side of the gate is only about 18 inches high .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2019)

Another local gate On this morning's ride .


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

There is a gate in there, honest - just the gate, no fence 'though!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2019)

First commuting gate for my Sid Mottram this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2019)

Another commuting gate for Sid hoping to get a few more gates in over the weekend.


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2019)

that would make an excellent "Spot the difference" competition


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2019)

One from this morning's 33 mile ride


----------



## geocycle (16 Nov 2019)

A big gate, with a big tup and a lot of Lake District behind.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

One of my favourite gates in Carlton.


----------



## All uphill (19 Nov 2019)

Somerset lanes are a bit untidy in November.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

More a grill than a gate, but I reckon I'll take half a point for it...


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Nov 2019)

My Peugeot Premiere - 24 inch frame, so it's a gate in front of a gate.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2019)

First commuting gate for my Look


----------



## All uphill (28 Nov 2019)

A sunny day and I only have sheep and crows to share it with.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Nov 2019)

Test ride on the new On-One Bootzipper this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

A gate to the gravel pits near to the old dunkleys restaurant.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Dec 2019)

Lyneham House, Yealmpton, Devon.


----------



## All uphill (2 Dec 2019)

My 1973 Raleigh Gran Sports singlespeed in front of Wilton Church in Taunton. 
Perfect bike for a zip around town on a sunny, cold morning.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

A nice set of entrance gates to St Owens church in Bromham


----------



## GM (7 Dec 2019)

BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Mandir in Neasden, on Wednesday evenings outing.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2019)

The back gate to Billing Aquadrome (and lots of rubbish) on yesterday's ride.


----------



## mudsticks (10 Dec 2019)

Do gate houses count ??


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 496009
> 
> 
> Do gate houses count ??


Yep


----------



## mudsticks (10 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep



Good... 

If you zoom in, you'll be able to spot the midges waving to you


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

A new gate in Foxhall


----------



## Low Gear Guy (14 Dec 2019)

My bike in front of Polesdon Lacey gate(house)


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

MBIFO of some gates of the posh house in my village.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2019)

A gate from my morning commute as can be seen quite foggy


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2019)

Half a gate, in Great Billing on today's ride.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

A gate to a flooded field in the outskirts of Hadleigh


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2019)

Been here before but this is a winter picture of Loch Etive and Ben Cruachan with a field gate.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2019)

An open gate this morning at Moulton college


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2019)

Gates to All Saints in Tilbrook earlier today


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

As usual, the last ride of the year- setting off for work this morning and my bike in front of my back gate.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2020)

One of the many entrance gates to Lamport hall earlier today.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2020)

And prior to the first ride of the year, the other side of my back gate


----------



## All uphill (3 Jan 2020)

Ms Uphill and two homemade bikes on a chilly, sunny day.







Near Wellington, Somerset.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2020)

A gate at Blacons I've been meaning for ages to stop at:


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2020)

All uphill said:


> Ms Uphill and two homemade bikes on a chilly, sunny day.
> View attachment 498859
> 
> 
> ...



I use to live in Rockwell Green .

Today's gate is a Newton Blossomville one


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

The entry to St. Margaret's in Ilkeshall St. Margaret


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2020)

A green Great Doddington 6 bar gate


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

A posh gated entrance in Orlingbury


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2020)

I spent two whole days measuring and drawing Blenheim Palace north gate at Uni... i even cycled there from my house which was on the Blenheim estate, now if only i could evidence this with a photo?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

A Little Harrowden gate


----------



## figbat (9 Jan 2020)

Blackpool Mill, Pembrokeshire.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)




----------



## betty swollocks (12 Jan 2020)




----------



## matth411 (12 Jan 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2020)




----------



## rualexander (12 Jan 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

One of the Many expensive local gateways that I have tried to get a picture of over the years


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2020)

First time I have stopped at this local gate as normally has a car parked in front of it .


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2020)

MBIFO Cheriton Bishop Church gate:


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

A chilly gate, overlooking The Washlands, on today's ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

A couple of gates from my century ride yesterday:





Cae Glas Park, Oswestry.





St. Peters, Stoke-on-Tern


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2020)

A local gate to a dog walking field .


----------



## figbat (25 Jan 2020)

I have ridden past this countless times but I’m not sure I knew it was even there. On a minor road between Lockinge and Ginge.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> I have ridden past this countless times but I’m not sure I knew it was even there. On a minor road between Lockinge and Ginge.
> 
> View attachment 501952



My son has played football there, it’s stunning


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

Gates to St Peter's church in Harrold


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2020)

Capel Hall Lane on the way out this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

One of the gate's around St Mary's Church Kettering


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2020)

I bet you didn't realise that you could get this view from Clapham...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

Mbifo of a Lower Dean gate


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

A gate protecting the remains of HMS Ganges


----------



## Ashimoto (10 Feb 2020)

Local view from Little Scotland overlooking Blackrod and Rivington in Lancashire.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2020)

First gate for the latest arrival in my stable


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Col de Rousset. This is a bit of an awesome sight for me: the tunnel is the old one, and carries some history, not least for the time the Maquis blockaded a load of Nazis in there in WW2 and killed all/most of them. If you know the history of Vercors in WW2, you'll know why incidents like that are remembered.

Anyway, the tunnel has been blocked up since they did the new tunnel nearby, but they've decided to reopen it for service vehicles. Today was the first time I've seen it opened up.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2020)

A more conventional gate today, this time at Luc-en-Diois:


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2020)

Great Doddington allotments and my R.E.W Reynolds earlier today.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2020)

The gates to Orwell Park School


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2020)

Held up on the way back from the cashpoint - more of a barrier than a gate, but they do the same thing.


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2020)

Nice bike 👍


----------



## Gunk (1 Mar 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2020)

One from today - on the way from Bentley to Capel St. Mary


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

One from early today in Hardwick


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Stu Smith (7 Mar 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

My Kingpin in front of one of those old railway crossing gates near Havant station.


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

I like that 👍


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

The Kingpin, I’ve always had a soft spot for them, it would be nice to do a kingpin project.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> The Kingpin, I’ve always had a soft spot for them, it would be nice to do a kingpin project.


Mine was a project, there’s a blog if you’re interested, and a FB group.


----------



## Gunk (7 Mar 2020)

Thanks, I read your Kingpin resto blog a while ago, really good work. We’re kindred spirits!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2020)

Hannington gates


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2020)

MBIFO Ecton school gate.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2020)

First gate for my latest R.E.W Reynolds


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 507812
> 
> 
> MBIFO Ecton school gate.



And guess where


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2020)

A local gate from the "Posh" area of Wellingborough .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

A west end gate


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A west end gate
> 
> View attachment 509279



Where’s that?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Where’s that?



Wellingborough town centre


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wellingborough town centre



I thought it was familiar, I was there at the end of last year picking up a Raleigh Banana.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

A gate near to Bozeot


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Mar 2020)

My bike (almost) in front of ten gates:





That's as close as I could put it without getting wet


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Mar 2020)

...My John Perks 531 out in the sunny Kent coast...


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

My 2007 S Works Epic out for a gentle run.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

A sign of the times - the locked gates to the main car park at Alton Water in Stutton


----------



## itboffin (24 Mar 2020)

big gate in the background


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

An early morning gate


----------



## Gunk (25 Mar 2020)

University Church, High Street, Oxford


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

My BMC ALR01 in Jericho Oxford


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

One old and one new gate oh and my R.E.W Reynolds .


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2020)

A Woodbury gate today, in glorious isolation...


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2020)

Lovely photo @briantrumpet


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

My MTB in front of brand new gates at Alden Farm.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Ebford... with a bonus tractor...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Mar 2020)

Gate of the day - just below Woodbury Common, on today's exercise ride:


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Mar 2020)

Couple of pics from Friday's commute, taken between Cottenham and Impington.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a kissing gate on my adventures this morning in East Hendred.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2020)

I thought I'd better get the summer bike out before cycling is banned...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a lych gate at Aylesbeare this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the GOTD (gate of the day) at Woodbury Common. I'm restricting my exercise rides to local-enough that I could walk home _in extremis_ - in normal times I'd just phone a friend if I really got stuck, but these aren't times to be jumping in someone else's car and taking any risks of contagion. Anyway, keeping myself local is making me be even more observant for suitable gates and things.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

A bit of a grey day today I took some shots with my Go Pro.
MBIFO a gate in West Hendred.




I was intrigued by the latch on this gate, it just swings on a chain.


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

Allotments Hinksey village


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the lychgate at Rockbeare today:


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2020)

Back to a normal gate near Woodbury Common, albeit with an above-average view...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

MBIFO half a gate, St Andrews Church, Gt Billing.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a fine double gate near Aylesbeare today:


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2020)

I love that bike Brian!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I love that bike Brian!


Not many of them about... I bought the frame from the manager of a small 'semi pro' team, as they'd switched over to titanium. It's a nice ride.


----------



## Gunk (7 Apr 2020)

Tubney Oxfordshire


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the gates of a tennis players house, who had a hill in Wimbledon .


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Yettington today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Apr 2020)

A colourful gate and spring blossom


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2020)

GOTD, looking out towards Sidmouth Gap:


----------



## Jenkins (10 Apr 2020)

A quick gate stop in Newbourne on this afternoon's outing


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A quick gate stop in Newbourne on this afternoon's outing
> View attachment 514074


That won't keep the sheep in!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> That won't keep the sheep in!


There does appear to be a lack of anything either side of the gate posts!


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2020)

MBIFO and on a gate near Clyst St Mary


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Apr 2020)

From last year, our hire tandem at a fine gate.


----------



## figbat (12 Apr 2020)

A gate near Aldworth


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Gate in Cumnor, Oxford this afternoon.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

One gate, two fields in different states of crop readyness today


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Woodbury Salterton yesterday


----------



## All uphill (13 Apr 2020)

Didnt get the church in frame, so here's the gates and my Raleigh s/s.

Blagdon Church, Somerset.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

All uphill said:


> Didnt get the church in frame, so here's the gates and my Raleigh s/s.
> 
> Blagdon Church, Somerset.
> 
> View attachment 514817



Lovely bike, lovely gate, great photo.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

Gate just outside of Botley, Oxford this afternoon.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)




----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 514880



You should have packed a bag of carrots 🥕


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> You should have packed a bag of carrots 🥕


I did feed them some nice fresh grass that was out of their reach.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

So many to choose from today... but let's go for one just along from Whimple...


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2020)

My Raleigh Pioneer before the lockdown.


----------



## Gunk (14 Apr 2020)

Hinksey again but different gate


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Pinhoe overlooking the Culm valley:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Apr 2020)

...a green gate guarding a hop field...


----------



## figbat (19 Apr 2020)

A rather impressive gate down a dead-end track on the perimeter of the Harwell Science campus.


----------



## All uphill (19 Apr 2020)

Over looking the village of Trull on a perfect day.


----------



## Gunk (19 Apr 2020)

Ugly gate today







But beautiful woods, a real treat to see all the Bluebells.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a farm gate.




It never used to be there but the land owner is cracking down and installing gates all over the feckin place.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2020)

MBIFO the lych gate at Woodbury


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

Tubney House


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2020)

A gate near Broadclyst:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Apr 2020)

From a few weeks ago, heading for Seasalter through the marshes. The wooden gate had been warmed from the sun.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a gate and Woodbury Castle (under the clump of trees on the left). It's actually an iron-age fort, and a cycling friend of mine bumped into some Americans there who'd driven to it from Torquay, and they were complaining loudly that it wasn't proper castle with turrets and things.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Apr 2020)

...a wooden gate beside a beautifully resurfaced road near Blean Wood...


----------



## Duc gas (23 Apr 2020)

Lovely views today looking towards Chester from north wales.....


----------



## All uphill (24 Apr 2020)

A gate in Cheddon Fitzpaine, near Taunton, from today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2020)

Too many to choose from today... so let's go for MBIFO a gate at Brampford Speke:


----------



## And (25 Apr 2020)

HPT embankment at Minniglow Grange


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Apr 2020)

A new gate this morning near Selling, Kent.


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2020)

Boars Hill Reservoir, Oxford this afternoon


----------



## And (27 Apr 2020)

On the (semi-closed) road to Eyam


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

On the track leading from the River Deben to Falkenham


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Apr 2020)

Early sunlight on a wooden gate near Hogben's Hill, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2020)

I wented for big posh gates today. I've not seen these ones closed before, so I couldn't resist!


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 517261
> 
> 
> ...a wooden gate beside a beautifully resurfaced road near Blean Wood...


Now that’s not place that gets mentioned much. I used to go to school in Blean, used to ride down that road as a kid.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 May 2020)

A white gate with apple orchard & puddles this morning.
Near Deerton Street, Kent.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 May 2020)

A swing gate at the entrance to Willian arboretum in Herts.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

A pretty one at Exminster today


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2020)

Westerfield, this afternoon


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 May 2020)

Gave the Boardman a fettle and clean.
Swapped the discs and stem, and refitted the 52 chainwheel, as I don't really need a 44 now.
I shall give it a run to work this week for a change


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2020)

Westerfield again - yesterday's gate, today's bike




And for those missing out on Football, one from the training ground (I'm not sure if i've done this bike/gate combo before)


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2020)

Making the most of a mostly grey day...


----------



## All uphill (6 May 2020)

I've been wanting to take a picture of these for a while.





A gate and two swing bridges giving access to the old Railway Hotel in Langport.


----------



## Gunk (7 May 2020)

First ride on my freshly restored Peugeot Premiere.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

The Kingpin in front of a church gate in Blewbury.


----------



## And (7 May 2020)

Thorpe Pastures


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Westerfield again - yesterday's gate, today's bike
> View attachment 519802
> 
> And for those missing out on Football, one from the training ground (I'm not sure if i've done this bike/gate combo before)
> View attachment 519803



Those rims are the bomb! 😍


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Those rims are the bomb! 😍


They're Superstar Components Elite 24s, 20/24 spokes F/R, picked up on clearance a few years ago for just £75. The red contrasts perfectly with the matt black carbon frame of the Planet X.

Back to the theme of the thread and today's gate is on Seven Cottages Lane in Rushmere St. Andrew with my Ventus


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2020)

Looking over towards Whitestone yesterday... a perfect day for being out on the bike getting exercise.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 May 2020)

By a Bridleway gate and a pretty thatch cottage in Kent 

(similar photo in the thatch thread).


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2020)

There's something about Newbourne & gates...


----------



## tyred (9 May 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

Back Lane in Falkenham this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (10 May 2020)

Rockbeare today...


----------



## And (11 May 2020)

The road less travelled....(near Pikehall)


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2020)

A Farringdon gate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 May 2020)

Today
During my 'allowed exercise

_Sharlston Cricket Club_
Weeland Road (A645)
Sharlston








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1357364

http://www.oldsharlston-cc.co.uk/site/club-history/


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 May 2020)

531 in the sun & shade today, around Hernhill, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Bradninch


----------



## And (13 May 2020)

Entrance to Edensor, Chatsworth (the Church in shot is St Peter's where JFK's sister is buried)


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate in Upton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2020)

It's still a bit on the cool side but the Shropshire countryside looks fabulous today:


----------



## And (14 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate on Siggate, Castleton, with Mam Tor in the background.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

just about to start a bridleway out of sight to the left


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

Near Payhembury yesterday...


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate in Blewbury.


----------



## All uphill (16 May 2020)

Feeling rather grand today at Cothelstone


----------



## All uphill (16 May 2020)

And then rather fragile just down the road


----------



## And (16 May 2020)

Top of Calton Houses, Chatsworth Estate


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

Between Fingle Bridge and Clifford Bridge in Devon today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 May 2020)

....at the top of a steep climb, painted wooden fencing leading in to the gates, under a lovely tree canopy...

Near Stalisfield, Kent.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

Loch of Strom, Shetland. Pretty bleak looking but I like Shetland.


----------



## Hicky (18 May 2020)

The youngest’s latest acquisition with new tyres and grips. He’s pleased as punch with it.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 May 2020)

Haha, if you go back to post #1 in this thread, this is not too dissimilar, though from a different road, this time near Spreyton, home of Uncle Tom Cobley.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

MBIFO the gate to a nursery that my granddaughter screamed so much about having to go back to that we took her somewhere else..


----------



## tom73 (19 May 2020)

That's a bit posh for ride to the shop


----------



## And (19 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Okeover, Staffordshire (just)


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate on Jewitt Lane above Collingham.
This gate has featured before, but not with flax growing in the field.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2020)

A posh gate near Broadhembury today:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2020)

Today

_St Mary The Less_
Station Road
Allerton Bywater







And the gates feature the wording













https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/121479


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate to the grave yard in East Hagbourne.


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

MBIFOAG at Axe Edge, Buxton


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

MBIFO the gates to Sywell Reservoir, on today's ride


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Alden Farm over looking Blewbury and Blueburton Hill.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2020)

The gate wins in this one at Shobrooke


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

MBIFO St Michael, Upton, Church Gate.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 May 2020)

...around the orchards, near Painter's Forstal, Kent.


----------



## And (22 May 2020)

Below Wigwellnook Farm, Bolehill, Wirksworth


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2020)

Ha, a gate I'd clocked before, but the light's never been right, and the road's been too busy (it's the main road between Newton Abbot and Teignmouth). Tonight was the night.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2020)

A local gate.. It's OK, I'm not walking


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 524291
> 
> 
> A local gate.. It's OK, I'm not walking


How did you get to where you took the photo from where you parked your bike then?

Ha, you're nicked!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

Don’t see many Railway crossing gates on the fred.





Appleford, Nr Didcot.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2020)

We said this morning that we never used to notice gates at all... this one has some extra metal work on the top bar (no idea as to the purpose), a no access sign and a serious lock trying to guarantee that no access.

The view looks down out towards Oare Creek (reflecting the early sunshine): one of three tidal creeks in the Swale area with long established boat yard history.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2020)

Today's in front of a nicely developing field of wheat...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> How did you get to where you took the photo from where you parked your bike then?
> 
> Ha, you're nicked!


I, errr, erm,.. You'll never take me alive!!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I, errr, erm,.. You'll never take me alive!!



It's Gategate... it'll be all over the news tomorrow.


----------



## And (23 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 524333
> 
> We said this morning that we never used to notice gates at all... this one has some extra metal work on the top bar (no idea as to the purpose)


 The extra metal work hinges over and holds the gates together - handy when there is no central gate post, although it helps when the gates a hung at the same height.


----------



## JRTemple (24 May 2020)

This is what you call gates!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2020)

...around the Throwley area, Kent...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 May 2020)

Something rather magical about this one at Moretonhampstead today:


----------



## And (24 May 2020)

MBIFOAG at Muggington Lane End


----------



## RoadRider400 (25 May 2020)

On the lookout for a bike with orange details. I am getting bored of drinking cranberry with water or summer fruits squash.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate on Jewitt Lane above Collingham. It's the same field of flax as the other day, but a different gate and a different bike.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

The gate to St. Marys church in Harkstead


----------



## jifdave (26 May 2020)

In my back garden, probably should clean the patio


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

Local allotments with NHS support banner


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Douglas Battery Pier this morning.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

...around the puddles & apples orchards...
near Conyer, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

Branscombe gate


----------



## And (27 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Pilsley, Chatsworth; the red circle highlights the 'E' in 'ER'
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/englands-er-plantations
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.2560028,-1.6449733,279m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## All uphill (27 May 2020)

JRTemple said:


> This is what you call gates!!
> View attachment 524432


Well, actually....

I would have called them railings.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2020)

My Genesis Flyer ready for a much needed few miles around North Yorkshire this morning.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

Not so much the gate that caught my eye, the house name!


----------



## All uphill (29 May 2020)

Some gates and barns in Somerest are a little rustic.

I'm trying not to see this as a developer's dream.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

...in front of a local lychgate...


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 526015
> 
> ...in front of a local lychgate...


Everyday is a school day on Cyclechat, I never knew they were called lychgates, and never knew until I searched it what they were originally for.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Everyday is a school day on Cyclechat, I never knew they were called lychgates, and never knew until I searched it what they were originally for.


+1
I'd never heard of a lychgate before- I found out here at CC. 
There's a great amount of experience, talent & knowledge on the forum: I'm grateful for it & learn everyday.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2020)

A pretty gate at Hemyock today...


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

On the way from Rishangles up to Thorndon.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2020)

Talking of lychgates, here's a rather fine revolving one, at Down St Mary today:


----------



## And (31 May 2020)

MBIFO a gate on the B5056 Longcliffe Road (Ashbourne side - High Peak Trail in the distance)


----------



## tyred (31 May 2020)




----------



## tom73 (1 Jun 2020)

The rhubarb must be good if you end up with windmills this big


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jun 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2020)

A favourite view on a lovely day:


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Been past this many times over the years, never been in though.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

First ride on the freshly restored Raleigh Royal. Shame I'm not keeping it!


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2020)

GOTD, near Venn Ottery:


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a really knackered gate in Appleford.




note the underwear blowing in the wind.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2020)

Closed gates and barriers at The Avaitor Hotel at Sywell Aerodrome tonight .


----------



## All uphill (4 Jun 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 527065


You mustn't stop in the yellow box!

😉


----------



## Roycie84 (4 Jun 2020)

Here is a couple of my beast in a few random spots across the globe ☺️


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jun 2020)

The Earl of Scarborough tends to have rather fancy gates for the Sandbeck Estate.




Dunno where the photobombing cyclist came from!


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jun 2020)

All uphill said:


> You mustn't stop in the yellow box!
> 
> 😉


Technically, I was through the box


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

A couple of gates today from my ramble on and around the Ridgeway.




On The Ridgeway looking down some rolling hills towards Streatley.




Outside a posh gaff near Streatley golf club. Pretty ain’t it.


----------



## And (5 Jun 2020)

Taken today on the High Peak Trail at Friden, 20 seconds apart

Looking North





Looking South


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

Where the footpath crosses the line into Walton & Trinity rail freight terminals. Engine 66731 - Captain Tom Moore - waiting for clearance to head back to Ipswich.


----------



## Mark pallister (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

Posh school gates


----------



## Mark pallister (7 Jun 2020)

nearly a gate ,briadene whitely bay


----------



## Mark pallister (7 Jun 2020)

very poor gate


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jun 2020)

I got out for a short jolly today, the weather was no where near as bad as the forecasters made out.


----------



## ozboz (7 Jun 2020)

Richmond Park Today ,


----------



## And (8 Jun 2020)

Entrance to Tissington from the A515


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

This could also have been posted in the 'something missing' thread. No, there isn't a fence, yes that is a length of blue rope either side.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2020)

Beside rather than right in front of:




A novelty for me: I don't think I've used one of these pedestrian level crossings on a double-track main line before.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jun 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> View attachment 528066
> 
> 
> nearly a gate ,briadene whitely bay



that's a lovely bike!


----------



## And (9 Jun 2020)

MBIFO 2 tired gates, Wigwell, near Wirksworth (Black Rock in the distance)


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

MBIFO of a Lych Gate in Blewbury.





It’s also a memorial to those who lost their lives in the wars, there’s an inscription on the wooden panel but it’s hard to read.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

And a kissing gate at Scutchamer Knob.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2020)

Wellingborough golf course


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2020)

MBIFO half a gate in Abington Park with the Dove Tower in the background on t'other days ride.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

I was brought up just over the road in Hillside Way, that used to be the pitch and putt course years ago.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

A Strixton gate


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a nice wooden gate, near Cranford, on last nights ride..


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a rusty gate at Halberton, and what looks like a 'secret garden'


----------



## craigwend (13 Jun 2020)

Gate in front of a church... Technically a minster


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2020)

I'm probably on some anti-terrorism database now


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2020)

Willd said:


> I'm probably on some anti-terrorism database now
> 
> View attachment 529733


As long as you don't blame me for starting this thread...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

Hanningtons famous yellow gates


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Resting Gate


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jun 2020)

Taking a water break at Elford, near Tamworth. Nice backdrop.


----------



## And (14 Jun 2020)

Two from today - 
Hassop Hall (was a hotel until recently, now a private residence!)





Church of St Giles,Great Longstone


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2020)

My garage queen in front of a gate


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a big gate in Caversham.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2020)

A gate today with Dartmoor in the distance...


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2020)

Near Manaton today:


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2020)

Wellingborough cricket ground gate and my Viscount .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jun 2020)

A lychgate, history information board & nice canopy. Near South Street, Kent.


----------



## And (17 Jun 2020)

MBIFO two gates from today's ride

The Gated Road, Darley Dale





Top of Handley Lane, Endsor, Chatsworth Estate


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jun 2020)

I don't have any knowledge or skill to appreciate ornamental iron works...but I liked the lamp above this gate at St Mary church, Selling.
Nice to have the talent to make that.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2020)

A gate near Woodbury Common


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Jun 2020)

Apleyhead Lodge, one of the eastern portals to Clumber Park


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Apleyhead Lodge, one of the eastern portals to Clumber Park
> View attachment 531293​


Ah, the A614 end. Know it well


----------



## And (20 Jun 2020)

Near Mouldridge Grange, Via Gellia.


----------



## ianjmcd (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2020)

One of my regular gates .


----------



## All uphill (21 Jun 2020)

My bike in front, me behind. Big old tree standing by.


----------



## craigwend (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2020)

A gate to the tower at Sywell reservoir earlier today.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2020)

Dunsfordgate. Gert lush.


----------



## All uphill (22 Jun 2020)

Stoke St Mary today.

The person who builds and cares for the bikes leans his carefully against a post. The person who doesn't, doesn't.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

Taking a break at Melverley on my ride yesterday:


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2020)

MBIFO the back gate to an abandoned, I think, cemetery near Billing Road, Hamtun.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jun 2020)

St Martin's church, Firbeck.
Failed to adequately capture the ornate ironwork supporting the lamp. Will do better next time!


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2020)

A lych gate at North Tawton church


----------



## Mark pallister (24 Jun 2020)

Kirkheaton


----------



## And (24 Jun 2020)

Two from today
MBIFO a gate heading towards Harewood Moor (Holymoorside, Chesterfield)





MBIFO the gate into Temple Normanton Church


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2020)

One of my regular gates earlier today


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Jun 2020)

Low tide at the Swale estuary, with a gate on the Saxon Shore Way (long distance coastal path).


----------



## And (25 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a gate at Eastwood Grange, Ashover - bonus benchmark on the RH gatepost


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a farm gate. The name escapes me..


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2020)

From a couple of days ago... well, I'm still waiting for the day when I find these gates at Shobrooke Park closed!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2020)

More of a stile than a gate from this morning's ride


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2020)

And one from this evening's ride


----------



## And (26 Jun 2020)

MBIFO 3(!) gates, High Rake, near Rowland.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2020)

Mbifo a Mears Ashby gate earlier today.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2020)

Ebford, yesterday evening:


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2020)

Ha... MBIFO _three_ gates at the same time!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

Mbifo of a gate no bull


----------



## Gunk (28 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mr Celine (29 Jun 2020)

MBIFO two blue gates 26/06/20.





Minto Hills and Ruberslaw in the background.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2020)

Mbifo of Finedon cemetery gates earlier today.


----------



## Mark pallister (30 Jun 2020)

Bywell ,I particularly like the sign


----------



## Gunk (30 Jun 2020)

The Old Radcliffe Infirmary Oxford


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2020)

One of my regular gates on tonight's ride. Complete with balls


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

Under the Orwell Bridge


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Under the Orwell Bridge
> View attachment 533642



Thats fugly


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats fugly


Only from underneath. from further down the road it's actually quite impressive


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2020)

A gas pumping station gate on this morning's ride


----------



## Gunk (2 Jul 2020)

Cool bike @biggs682 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2020)

MBIFO Brook Farm gates, Egleton, on today's ride around Rutland Water.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2020)

A recently added gate between Orlingbury and Isham


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Midlem. 






A very peaceful scene during the ongoing slightly relaxed lockdown. There is a clay pigeon shoot in the field behind where the horses are grazing which is currently silenced. Normally this location sounds like a WW1 battlefield.


----------



## Antonio (4 Jul 2020)

whilst getting my iphone out to take the picture I looked up to find an audience


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

A wooded gate earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2020)

A gate from this morning's ride taken just before a jogger came along and tried to photo bomb the occasion


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Look a gate and a water tower earlier today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

I stopped at this gate because of the unusual colour - more a nice turquoise than what is shown in the photo. The sun caught the Widek bell, the road ahead is quiet and well surfaced, and there's pizza in the Ortlieb- all good


----------



## flake99please (9 Jul 2020)

Taken near Harburn village, Livingston.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride as I pulled off the road to position the bike for this picture a red kite was just taking finishing his breakfast sitting on the gate he soon flew away .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Jul 2020)

Taken near Oare, Kent. The tidal defence is around the boathouse - January of 1978 saw bad flooding in this area.


----------



## All uphill (9 Jul 2020)

The bike is in front of the gate, you just can't see it because I'm sitting on it.

Just outside Watchet on the Somerset coast.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a gate at the summit of Alemoor, Roxburghshire on the B711.





Looking south east towards Hawick with the border on the far horizon.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Jul 2020)

...my bike in front of a gate & it's reflection in a puddle. Taken near Sheldwich, Kent.


----------



## And (10 Jul 2020)

MBIFOAG near Aldwark (Derbyshire)


----------



## All uphill (11 Jul 2020)

Nearly home. Angersleigh in Zummerzet.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jul 2020)

Two ecclesiastical gates today.
Worksop Priory gatehouse:



And St Lukes Church, Langwith, Derbys.


----------



## RoadRider400 (12 Jul 2020)

Didnt try and take anything artistic, its just that i am rather crap at photography. Anyway this was at about 5:40 this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's shakedown ride


----------



## Gunk (13 Jul 2020)

From this afternoon's shakedown ride, sadly showers stopped play, hopefully I'll do a proper ride tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

A gate blocked with rubble on the other side in Nacton this afternoon


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

Fancy gate at Wytham, Oxford this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2020)

One from tonight's ride


----------



## mkmark666 (16 Jul 2020)

taken last weekend. Not particularly interesting gate but bike propped against a staddle stone. Didn't know what one was but a bit of interweb searching revealed that, back in day they were used to keep grain storage buildings off the ground. Getting nerdy in my old age...


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2020)

One of Thomas Telford’s gates.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 534899
> 
> Taken near Oare, Kent. The tidal defence is around the boathouse - January of 1978 saw bad flooding in this area.


A tad before my young time, no doubt it would’ve dried up by the time I entered the world in April of that year!


----------



## Sniper68 (17 Jul 2020)

Wentworth Village Church path Rotherham.
Same gate,different bikes five years apart.
April 2015 Canyon Ultimate CF SL





July 2020 Lynskey R480


----------



## Willd (19 Jul 2020)

Gated road at Lower Shuckburgh





Gated road at Church Charwelton


----------



## All uphill (19 Jul 2020)

Sampford Arundel today.

Also on the A to Z thread.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jul 2020)

One of the entrances to Perlethorpe. Not very welcoming ... especially as the route I'd planned went through the village!



​[Edited to replace the church I posted in t'wrong thread! Doh!]


----------



## Gunk (19 Jul 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> Wentworth Village Church path Rotherham.
> Same gate,different bikes five years apart.
> April 2015 Canyon Ultimate CF SL
> View attachment 536626
> ...



the gate looked better 5 years ago


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a gate near Goadby Marwood in the Vale of Belvoir.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Jul 2020)

Low afternoon light near Throwley Forstal, Kent.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride between Burton Latimer and Finedon .


----------



## Sniper68 (20 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> the gate looked better 5 years ago


I agree.it was a nicer green.
I don't know what happened to the sign as it had been on the gate as long as I can remember.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Billingford, with the windmill under restoration


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jul 2020)

Two views of the same gate, right & left, out today near Throwley, Kent.


----------



## BigMeatball (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jul 2020)

On the road to Stalisfield, Kent.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2020)

The Martlesham Heath Control Tower Museum on this afternoon's shopping trip


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jul 2020)

A gate & early sunshine this morning on the Saxon Shore Way long distance coastal route - facing east towards Whitstable.
The path follows the sea wall here - bring a comfortable bike - as the surface is a rattler.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (23 Jul 2020)

May be one of the last pictures of my Anyroad decided to go back to a flat bar hybrid , picked one up cheap so time for a project , it’s been a experience as I’ve never had a bike this new , just doesn’t suit me and my riding tho I’ve enjoyed the time .....well into the garage I go time to get the new project underway and on the road


----------



## Antonio (23 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 537349


That looks wonderful. Loaded bike possibly thinking of a pitch a little later?
Great shot


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jul 2020)

Antonio said:


> That looks wonderful. Loaded bike possibly thinking of a pitch a little later?
> Great shot


+ 1


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2020)

Antonio said:


> That looks wonderful. Loaded bike possibly thinking of a pitch a little later?
> Great shot



Yes I used a campsite a few miles from there for the night. Very nice, very scenic, very peaceful.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride on a proper bike .


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

Bardwell Windmill on today's outing. Home to Wooster's Bakery (I don't think they grind the flour with the mill)


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

*A proper set of gates *have to have a decent archway like these at Holdenby House on this morning's ride.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jul 2020)

What’s the bike @biggs682 ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> What’s the bike @biggs682 ?



It's a Kevin Sayles of Woodrup frame that was made for trade customer R.E.W. Reynolds .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's a Kevin Sayles of Woodrup frame that was made for trade customer R.E.W. Reynolds .


One of Britains's most experienced & finest frame builders.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

A lychgate at the Church of St. Mary Magdalene and St. Lawrence, Davington, Kent.
Posted earlier in the church thread.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2020)

A gate and some cows from this morning's ride.

The next time you get the chance to stop and listen to a cow eating the grass do it please .


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jul 2020)

Preston Hertfordshire, not the other one.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 538441
> 
> Preston Hertfordshire, not the other one.


That's a beautiful Raleigh frame


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jul 2020)

Thanks, it’s my lockdown special , retired in 2007 revived and built up April 2020. It’s a 1984 frame (according to some internet research)I bought as NOS in 1990. Not 1990s gearing No 10 kgs heavier it’s 48/34 and 12/28.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

A gate and arch at the Church of St. Mary of Charity, Faversham. Beautiful to my eyes - - they look ancient.
Apologies for the poor photo - there was a car parked to the right & had to be chopped out of sight.

p.s. the unusual spire is just visible at the top of the picture - it's been included in the church thread.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (29 Jul 2020)

I’ll find a better one next time I’m out 🤔


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2020)

Hurrah! Not very many suitable gates here in France, but I spotted a very appropriate one I've cycled past dozens and dozens of times and not noticed...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2020)

Buy one, get one free. Near Newnham, Kent.


----------



## tom73 (31 Jul 2020)

The power of carbon


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Jul 2020)

I'm not sure if you call this one a gate or a barrier? Next to my do-it-all transport, the height of it was amusing - a mini gate/ barrier.
Taken near Frith, Kent.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Aug 2020)

Hops growing tall inside these green gates this morning. Maybe part of a cool glass of beer in the future.
Taken near Brenley, Kent.


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2020)

Canons Ashby NT


----------



## tom73 (2 Aug 2020)

Oh poor Gromit


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

Godstow Nunnery earlier this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2020)

A wooden gate at Pitsford Reservoir on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a gate on the steep part of the Box Lane climb, near Painters Forstal: I liked the shade of green & it being reflected into the gravel. 
I wasn't upset to stop for a photo - it's around 10% (maybe higher) at this point, and the bike is close on 16kg/35 lbs


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2020)

First gate for my coming together slowly Mercian


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2020)

A gert big gate near the Rhône:


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Aug 2020)

Overlooking the Vale of Belvoir


----------



## Trickedem (5 Aug 2020)

Near Ilminster in Somerset, on my recent tour. Somerset is great for cycling; very quiet roads, but a bit hilly


----------



## Chromatic (5 Aug 2020)

Took this last week, the gate to Badgeworth churchyard.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2020)

A pr of recently installed field gate on this morning's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2020)

A wheely gate at Chabrillan


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Aug 2020)

Out today, near Neames Forstal.


----------



## Brooks (6 Aug 2020)

Kensington Palace


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

Edwardstone on today's ride. Gate, postbox, arch, mock castle tower, house all in one.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Aug 2020)

free pint to be delivered in person whenever to who can say which road that is.

edit - i see that this isn't the "name that road" thread, so it's Shawcliffe Lane/Moor Lane behind Whalley Nab, above Whalley - that's Whalley rail viaduct you can see in the valley.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2020)

Bassett park main gates on this morning's ride


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Aug 2020)

Adjacent to All Saint's Church, Rampton, North Notts.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2020)

A set of expensive gates in Hannington on this morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2020)

A garden gate with a view in Laval d'Aix:


----------



## Gunk (13 Aug 2020)

Great photo Brian


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride in Hinwick


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Aug 2020)

From yesterday facing the low easterly sun near Norton, Kent.
I love the orchards and this one had some extra white crates with plants in them.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Aug 2020)

Misty early this morning near Faversham, Kent.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2020)

A gate near to Grendon from this morning's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2020)

MBIFO A Gt Billing gate on today's ride


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Hops growing tall inside these green gates this morning. Maybe part of a cool glass of beer in the future.
> Taken near Brenley, Kent.
> View attachment 539393


i always love seeing hop fields - one of the reasons kent is better than many of the other counties adjoining london - i imagine there's a hell of a lot less than there used to be, which rather makes me wonder where the hops come from for many of the fine beers I drink.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Aug 2020)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 539910
> 
> Near Ilminster in Somerset, on my recent tour. Somerset is great for cycling; very quiet roads, but a bit hilly


is that all you were carrying on tour?


----------



## theloafer (19 Aug 2020)

some fancy spa place in the middle of nowhere along hummerbeck lane ( think there's just this part built just now)


----------



## Trickedem (19 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> is that all you were carrying on tour?


Yep. A spare set of cycling clothes, some evening clothes and wash and shave kit. 
I was only cycling for 3 days though, as my wife met me down in Devon. On a longer tour I would add some water proofs and possibly arm and leg warmers. So might need the second pannier


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2020)

A sunrise and a gate from this morning's ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

From yesterday, near Doddington.


----------



## Twilkes (22 Aug 2020)

In front of a gate in Dumfries & Galloway, but the gate was rather upstaged by the giant rainbow in the background:


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a local gate..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2020)

Out today near Painters Forstal, Kent.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2020)

These gates I've shown before but not with this bike in front of them I believe. Dawes Galaxy at Cae Glas Park in Oswestry:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Aug 2020)

Another from yesterday - taking a break through the Syndale Valley


----------



## Bad Machine (26 Aug 2020)

What ? No "Your Bike in front of a a domesticated South American camelid" ?
(stormy weather has me housebound and sorting photos).


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> These gates I've shown before but not with this bike in front of them I believe. Dawes Galaxy at Cae Glas Park in Oswestry:
> View attachment 543714


Thats what you call 'substantial' gate posts!


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2020)

Towards Traeth Bychan on Anglesey the other weekend (pre-storms!)


----------



## Sterlo (26 Aug 2020)

Sunset at 8.00PM


----------



## Saracenlad (26 Aug 2020)

About 3 weeks ago. Clumber Park.



free image uploader


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Aug 2020)

Taken last Saturday during The (Socially) Distance(d) ride.

Ampton Hall estate in that Suffolk


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Aug 2020)

Out today, near Leaveland


----------



## Saracenlad (26 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 543791
> 
> Out today, near Leaveland


OOOER that's a big one!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats what you call 'substantial' gate posts!


They double up as the town war memorial.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2020)

A set of gates from this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Aug 2020)

Near Boughton under Blean today: one red gate, lovely nature, quiet roads - all good


----------



## ChangFai (27 Aug 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride in Holcot


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Aug 2020)

Local apple orchard - future juice, pie or cider - all good


----------



## All uphill (29 Aug 2020)

West Somerset today.

And the answer is "no". I don't have a dog.


----------



## Gunk (30 Aug 2020)

Wolvercote this morning


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2020)

Look at that sky and those wide gates , taken earlier today .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Bad Machine (31 Aug 2020)

This morning - my bike and the gates at Elveden. 
(and a zimmer frame).


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Aug 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> This morning - my bike and the gates at Elveden.
> (*and a zimmer frame*).


Is there a story to tell?


----------



## All uphill (31 Aug 2020)

Wide gates in West Somerset.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (31 Aug 2020)

New lanes I explored yesterday only 20 mins from home


----------



## Bad Machine (31 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is there a story to tell?



It would be impolite not to tell, since you asked.
I had been searching for a wide, long-armed underseat-steering handlebar for the rebuild of a Hase recumbent trike. I discovered that Zimmer frames are constructed from Al tubing of approx 22.3mm diam, and have some existing curves that could be put to good use in making a lightweight "U" shape. They crop up regularly on Bay of E, for a few pounds (maybe since Covid people seem wary of buying anything second-hand), and they have useful saddle-washers and end-plugs included. I've already cannibalised one for the project , and detailed that here ; the one pictured above will be converted into a rear rack, mudguard and light mounts. And for the record, no elderly people were left stranded on the park bench because some guy on a bike made off with their walker. Honest.


----------



## Gunk (1 Sep 2020)

Gate to local allotments this morning. 

I did have the Claud Butler up for sale, but have had second thoughts, a quick ride this morning confirmed that I need to keep it, it is one of the smoothest, nicest bikes I've ever ridden and the 5 speed Campag drivetrain is just lovely. It's a bike that I know in a few years time I'll regret selling. I'm going to keep it!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

A simple gate near Otterden today


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Sep 2020)

Orchards near Norton. The tree break seems to be the divider between the fruits grown left & right


----------



## Saracenlad (2 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Gate to local allotments this morning.
> 
> I did have the Claud Butler up for sale, but have had second thoughts, a quick ride this morning confirmed that I need to keep it, it is one of the smoothest, nicest bikes I've ever ridden and the 5 speed Campag drivetrain is just lovely. It's a bike that I know in a few years time I'll regret selling. I'm going to keep it!
> 
> View attachment 544781


Don't blame you. That looks great. Lovely picture.


----------



## Pikey (2 Sep 2020)

Up on Salisbury Plain, with some inquisitive cows on Sunday


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

Entrance to Staveley Marina site. *If* the Chesterfield Canal Restoration is ever completed, the gates might be opened more regularly.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

My Spa Elan trying to do dark & moody on Cratfield Lane this morning


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Sep 2020)

Fishbourne, on my recent 46 miler.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2020)

MBIFO some posh gates in Grafton Underwood on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> MBIFO some posh gates in Grafton Underwood on tonight's ride from work.


Take care tarrying outside 'The Gentry's' gaff. They're likely to set the dogs on riff raff such as us!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2020)

A sunrise and a gate earlier today


----------



## straas (4 Sep 2020)




----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

straas said:


> View attachment 545395


Is that the deluxe Sky dish?


----------



## straas (4 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Is that the deluxe Sky dish?



I think you can get French Eurosport on it


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

Along Woodlands Road between Hintlesham & Raydon this aternoon.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

Southern(?) gate to the Earl of Scarborough's Sandbeck Estate:


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2020)

All Saints Church In Ravenstone entrance gate


----------



## Bad Machine (5 Sep 2020)

1. Technically, it's not a bike.
2. Technically, it's not in front.
3. Nobody likes a smartarse.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (5 Sep 2020)

Todays Gate, Hales , Shropshire


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> 1. Technically, it's not a bike.
> 2. Technically, it's not in front.
> 3. Nobody likes a smartarse.


You rebel, you.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

Looking over the Drone Valley to the south of Sheffield, shortly after the drizzle stopped:


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2020)

One of the many entrances to Kimbolton Castle / School earlier today.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2020)

The never closed gate to Overstone golf course.


----------



## Bad Machine (6 Sep 2020)

Rural Cambridgeshire/Suffolk borders = chocolate-box thatched cottages, timber-framed buildings, and this, in Woodditton.


----------



## Pikey (6 Sep 2020)

The gate you really don’t want to go over up on the Plain this morning. The checkpoint wasn’t manned but I can do without dodging artillery fire. Last time I stopped here we got a low pass from an Apache... alas they didn’t play for the photo today.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Sep 2020)

The gates to George Bernard Shaws house at Ayot St Lawrence, now owned by the National Trust .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2020)

Not what I call a gate earlier this morning


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Sep 2020)

Near Graveney, Kent today. Three tall trees and the spire of St. Mary of Charity, Faversham on the far horizon.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2020)

A gate with the early morning mist still hanging around earlier today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Sep 2020)

Taken near Nagden, Kent.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2020)

A bent gate earlier this morning


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

Lost in the undergrowth.


----------



## newts (13 Sep 2020)

The gate, Church of St Andrew, Colebrooke, Devon 




A very picturesque route from Exeter to Whiddon down via Shobrooke, Coleford, Colebrooke & Spreyton. 
There is a cobbled path outside the gate & then a 4ft drop down to the road, I wonder how many people have slipped off the edge over the years.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

On the Waldringfield Road in this afternoon's glorious sunshine


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Sep 2020)

One close to home, at Clyst St Mary


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Sep 2020)

Taken near Chilham, Kent. The No Trespassing sign looks like the painter realised they were running out of room for the 'ing.'


----------



## currystomper (15 Sep 2020)

Gates to Dalmeny Estate


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2020)

First gate for the Rourke on this morning's test ride.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2020)

A quick gate stop on this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Sep 2020)

A gate on the perimeter of the Belmont estate, near Throwley.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2020)

One from this morning's test ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

A pear orchard & classic Oast house roof near Neames Forstal.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2020)

Ooh, which one today? Oh, let's just go for a pretty one near Staples Cross, thanks to wrong turn...


----------



## Gunk (18 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 547817
> 
> A pear orchard & classic Oast house roof near Neames Forstal.



Reminds me of Alan Partridge


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2020)

MBIFO Wicksteed Park gates.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2020)

Just some random gates at Holcombe Rogus. A pity that there's a small house cluttering the view behind...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2020)

First gate for the Bob Jackson


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a gate on the Washlands, behind Riverside retail chaos, on today's ride.


----------



## Dan77 (20 Sep 2020)

First gate pic.... taken shortly after being stung behind the knee by a wasp.


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

Our Tandem and a Point of Ayr gate


----------



## Fram (21 Sep 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2020)

Ha - I've been waiting for a day when these gates are closed - Shobrooke Park - there used to be a big house in there, but it's long gone, and just the lodge, park, and gates remain.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

MBIFO and ½ way through a gate into Overstone Park on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a rather lovely lychgate (and a church behind it) at Cadbury:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2020)

Camouflaged:


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2020)

My Bob Jackson and a gate on this morning's test ride after some work .


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2020)

Another day, another gate. Near Butterleigh.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2020)

A 6 bar gate earlier today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Sep 2020)

Gate with a rather stern message, at least for such a pleasant little cottage.


----------



## All uphill (27 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A 6 bar gate earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 549326


7?

You checking if we are paying attention?😁


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)




----------



## Brummie53 (27 Sep 2020)

I was going to send in a picture briantrumpet but was a little concerned by you saying that you could be bribed with cake way back at the beginning of this thread. I really don’t want to be involved in bikegate. Ok I will groan for all of you about this feeble attempt at a joke. I didn’t get to scroll through all 124 pages so someone may also have got the same feeble humour before me! On a serious note some great pictures of bikes and gates. Keep on pedalling folks


----------



## Bad Machine (28 Sep 2020)




----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Sep 2020)

Gate alongside the Manton Lodge entrance to Clumber Park:


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2020)

One of my local gates this morning just before the sunrise


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Sep 2020)

Taking a break from the hills & headwind today.

Taken near Otterden


----------



## Buck (30 Sep 2020)

The new stead!


----------



## Gunk (30 Sep 2020)

That’s a bit unmm modern


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

Sorry not a gate but a door


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

A gate, full moon and wind turbines on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Oct 2020)

Near Dunkirk, after one of the best hills in this area of Kent.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

First gate for the Eddy Merckx on this morning's first ride


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

Gates to a solar farm


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2020)

First gate for the Spa Tourer that arrived today


----------



## Gunk (7 Oct 2020)

That bar tape is a bit marmite


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

The gates to St. Mary's church in Coddenham this afternoon


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Oct 2020)

...with a guest UFO in the Kent Downs today...


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

Eccles foot crossing on the Norwich - Cambridge line


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2020)

One from this morning's ride with the sun coming up as well.


----------



## Willd (10 Oct 2020)

A less used section of the Fosse Way at High Cross, or Venonis, the Roman centre of England, where the Fosse Way crosses Watling Street.


----------



## Willd (10 Oct 2020)

Pailton UK National Air Traffic Services, used for measurement and calibration purposes


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2020)

MBIFO St Botolphs Church gates, Barton Seagrave, on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

Left & right views of a different gate from yesterday. Respect for the Thank You NHS banner installed into the hedge.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Oct 2020)

Stour Valley view


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

Willd said:


> Pailton UK National Air Traffic Services, used for measurement and calibration purposes
> View attachment 551521
> 
> View attachment 551522



I always wondered what they did there.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2020)

Apologies for leaving myself in this photo, but it gives a better idea of how ludicrously big this lych gate is, at Washfield in Devon. Also, rather excitingly, it's the only one I know that involves a 90-degree turn. It's also rather lovely. You'd get a lot of coffins in this one!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Oct 2020)

...in the Kent Downs, with a view over Godmersham...


----------



## All uphill (15 Oct 2020)

On the way back from Watchet to Taunton. I love these cool autumn days with long shadows and clear air.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

A somewhat distant gate. This was the A828, the main road north from Oban until not long ago. I used it certainly into the 1980’s or even 1990’s. The private road mentioned is entered at the stone pillar just on the bend. There is a metal gate on the left for access to the mountains on foot only.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Oct 2020)

Saint Mary’s , Kings Walden near Hitchin.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2020)

A rather grand gate at Killerton today:


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2020)

Test ride on my newly refurbished Peugeot UO-8


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (17 Oct 2020)

Cavenham Church gates


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2020)

...in the Kent Downs, by a tree that looks as if it's been zapped by lightning...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Oct 2020)

On East Hill in East Devon. Well, it's east of West Hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

MBIFO Wolverton Park Gate on today's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

OK, so there's a church (Colaton Raleigh) behind it...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2020)

More of a barrier than a gate on this morning's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2020)

As there are *two* gates in front of Clyst Honiton church, the gates definitely win this one.


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

Double bubble!


----------



## Dan77 (26 Oct 2020)

First outing and found a convenient gate.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## Mr Celine (2 Nov 2020)

The river in the background is the Kyle of Sutherland.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2020)

One of my regular local gates earlier today


----------



## Willd (7 Nov 2020)

Gated road leading to Little Everdon, N'hants.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

MBIFO a dark and Misty gate on tonight's lockturnal post work ride..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2020)

At Argoed funnily enough:


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2020)

Grendon substation


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

Gated road at Knightcote, Warwickshire.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> Gated road at Knightcote, Warwickshire.
> 
> View attachment 559319



I haven't been down that way for ages, I don't know the gated road, where does it go?


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

It's the back way between Knightcote and Bishops Itchington. A gravel bike or MTB might have been a better option  Not sure how I didn't get a puncture today, even over took a hedge trimmer


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Nov 2020)

Someone's nicked the sun. But hey ho, there are gates to photograph even so...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2020)

A piscatorial gate near Willand today:


----------



## All uphill (24 Nov 2020)

At the wonderfully named village of Hermitage in Dorset on a perfect day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Nov 2020)

All uphill said:


> At the wonderfully named village of Hermitage in Dorset on a perfect day.


Snakes ... or mathematicians?


----------



## All uphill (24 Nov 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Snakes ... or mathematicians?


Opinions are divided.


----------



## Javelin301 (26 Nov 2020)

Just because ....... And it's hilly getting in and out of Sheringham (for Norfolk). Sunny, still and cold today


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2020)

Not a gate but a door


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

Field gate on the rather foggy Fosse Way.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2020)

A magical misty tour this morning...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2020)

First time out in 2020 for my Raleigh Lenton this morning.


----------



## plantfit (30 Nov 2020)

Near Scarle Lincolnshire, ICE trike and Hunter aircraft


----------



## All uphill (1 Dec 2020)

It looks ideal; sunny day, lovely countryside and nice low gearing for the hills, but I just couldn't find a rhythm. Gave up and went home having ridden just 26 miles between the Quantock and Brendon hills.

Oh well, maybe Thursday will be a more enjoyable ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2020)

An Overstone gate, on tonight's ride from work..


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2020)

A gate and the sun coming up earlier today


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2020)

Top of the world! Top of a long, draggy climb near where I grew up and to my embarrassment I found it surprisingly difficult to shake off someone out running on my way up In my defence this bike is not optimised for speedy climbing...


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

Some windmills not doing much in the fog at 3 degrees  Still not windy I guess


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Dec 2020)

A dark and foggy morning, near Pevensey, East Sussex


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2020)

MBIFO Wicksteed Park emergency gates on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A gate and the sun coming up earlier today
> 
> View attachment 561672



Does the sign describe you accurately?


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2020)

A rather lovely gate in Exeter I didn't know was there until I stumbled across it today:


----------



## Gunk (20 Dec 2020)

My new to me VN Amazon outside the gates to allotments in Tilbury just as it started pouring down. despite getting soaked, the bike was fab, looking forward to some adventures with it next year.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2020)

The gates to Landguard Fort at Felixstowe


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2020)

A trifle damp in parts of Shropshire at the moment:


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

Flooded frozen fields just outside Witheybrook this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

As per the last couple of years - my final gate of the year is my back gate on getting home from this afternoon's ride


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2021)

And to follow up again with the first gate of the year - my back gate from the other side




Looking back, it seems that I used exactly the same bikes for the last & first gates at this time 12 months ago.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

A big gate to nowhere


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2021)

The gate wins, tho tis a big ol' church too at Woodbury. Enjoying the three minutes of sun we were allowed this afternoon...


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2021)

Another gate/church combo, at Columbjohn this morning:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2021)

Gate with a view of the Wrekin on today's frosty ride:


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

MBIFO a private school's gate on this morning's chilly ride... ❄


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

First gate for the Dave Russell on this morning's 4.5 mile shake down ride .


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jan 2021)

A new gate for me, overlooking the Exe Valley


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2021)

A very grand gate in Wytham this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2021)

MBIFO a wooden gate by Gt Billing Church on this morning's ride.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2021)

Gate at Wolvercote this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2021)

This morning's misty ride gate with the sun trying to get through.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2021)

MBIFO a gate overlooking Gray's Farm at Tedburn St Mary, where they make very fine cider, and have done so for several generations, each generation planting a new orchard. I once spent an afternoon bagging up the apples in this orchard - not good for the back at all!


----------



## Fram (30 Jan 2021)

Road open today.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jan 2021)

A beautiful gate, near Goodwood racecourse.
I was about to descend to Singleton, and achieved 37mph. I’m sure many would hit 40 there, but I’m not sure of the surface, and it was wet! 😀


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2021)

A pretty gate near Talaton:


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Feb 2021)

Fram said:


> Road open today.
> View attachment 571264


Beautiful. Which distillery is that? I am going to guess at Dalwhinnie.


----------



## Fram (5 Feb 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Beautiful. Which distillery is that? I am going to guess at Dalwhinnie.


Spot on. You live in another lovely area - very envious. It's particularly cold here just now: salty, gritty roads not good for bikes!


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Feb 2021)

Fram said:


> Spot on. You live in another lovely area - very envious. It's particularly cold here just now: salty, gritty roads not good for bikes!


Not good for the bikes when the roads are not black or after a lot of gritting but. When the snow is fresh I could sit and look all day at the views, truly one of the most beautiful places in Europe.
I miss the north and north east of Scotland, I used to rent a place in the Abernethy forest between Boat of Garten and Nethy Bridge around January or early Feb and felt sad every time we packed to leave.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Feb 2021)

A pic from back in December. My Paul Hewitt Chiltern by some woods near Acaster Selby.


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2021)

One from today's perambulation, overlooking the River Deele valley, a little test ride to see if attempt #23,7654 to make the rod brakes actually stop the bike without having to send notice by registered post.


----------



## Fram (7 Feb 2021)

Chilly today



but the snow stayed in the hills.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

An old one, but missing bikes rides in Anglesey 
Lligwy Chapel in background


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

Fram said:


> Chilly today
> View attachment 572648
> but the snow stayed in the hills.


Lovely, where is that?


----------



## Person (7 Feb 2021)




----------



## Fram (7 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely, where is that?


Ruthven Barracks, Kingussie, Inverness-shire. (NCN route 7 )


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2021)

The gates at Shobrooke Park, for a house that is no longer there...


----------



## Brummie53 (8 Feb 2021)

Some great views on this thread. It’s what cycling is all about


----------



## matticus (8 Feb 2021)

Thames floodplain (next to Culham lock):

(the day before everything froze, and we could ride around without worrying too much ... )


----------



## Brummie53 (10 Feb 2021)

Strawberry Fields , so classic that you recognise the gates even without the name on the pillar. Could it be that I’m a certain age !


----------



## Person (14 Feb 2021)

It's a great place to visit


Brummie53 said:


> Strawberry Fields , so classic that you recognise the gates even without the name on the pillar. Could it be that I’m a certain age !


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2021)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in here or the "...in front of some water" thread due to the somewhat waterlogged marshland


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

A big set of green gates on this morning's ride


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2021)

One from this morning.


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Mar 2021)

Yesterday, MBIFO a blue gate with Fatlips Castle in the background.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Mar 2021)

Typical Berwickshire skyline.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2021)

Friday 5th

Just some box-section welded together!!

Off Sewerbridge Lane/Commonside Lane
Between Ackton & Featherstone 
This was the site of Ackton Hall Colliery







It's to the photographers right
If you rode in the entrance (to left) & went in a straight line, you'd be at the gate; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1995544


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

A gate , a cattle grid with the sunrise


----------



## Gunk (13 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A gate , a cattle grid with the sunrise
> 
> View attachment 578353



That was positioned very carefully!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> That was positioned very carefully!



I was waiting for a strong gust to blow it over


----------



## Willd (14 Mar 2021)

Gate plus windmill and very wonky electric pole


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

A new gate for me plus a map showing its location.


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Buck (21 Mar 2021)

looking towards Emley mast on my Saturday ride.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

The closed hallowed gates of Wellingborough golf club


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Mr Celine (22 Mar 2021)

Saturday's ride, a gate and welcome breather opportunity at Alemoor summit, Roxburghshire.






Looking south towards the border. The Cheviot with snow on the extreme left horizon, Carter Bar above the saddle, Peel Fell above a tree trunk right of centre and Maiden Paps (not on the border) above another tree trunk on the right. 
I set out for a 20 mile shakedown ride on the summer bike. Photo was taken after 34 miles... its another 20 miles home from here.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2021)

Spring has arrived at Haughmond Hill:


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Grendon allotments gate this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Mar 2021)

The sun and the legs were out today...


----------



## craigwend (25 Mar 2021)

https://thefollyflaneuse.com/constable-mausoleum-halsham-east-riding-of-yorkshire/


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Gate to St Andrew's church in Harlestone earlier today.







And another gate close by.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2021)

Gate (Entrance to Clifton Park, Rotherham) _and_ memorial


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Mar 2021)

A lock gate today (Double Locks, Exeter):


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

A gate , a bike oh and a sunrise or two .


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2021)

Lychgate at St Nicholas', Askham


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

The gate to Gissing water tower


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

A trio of Spratton gates


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2021)

Gated road between Hellidon and Upper Catesby


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

A new to me gate between Denton and Yardley Hastings.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2021)

A rather splendid gate overlooking Clatworthy Reservoir in the foothills of Exmoor:


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2021)

Looking towards a stone circle.


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2021)

Today's gate into Raphoe Castle.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

One from this morning's ride in the wind


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2021)

It was nice between the hail showers this morning. This road is very exposed but has a nice view.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

MBIFO Overstone village hall gate on today's ride.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of a rather imposing house, West Boldon, Tyne Wear.

The only history I can find for this place is here. A bit sparse IMHO.

Edit: Apparently it's full title is "West Boldon Hall", a little more here.


----------



## gtmet (10 Apr 2021)

Lower Almondsbury.


----------



## Gunk (10 Apr 2021)

Lovely bike @gtmet that’s proper!


----------



## srj10 (12 Apr 2021)




----------



## gtmet (12 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> Lovely bike @gtmet that’s proper!


Thank you. As you may notice, although dating from 1980 it is a real bicycle not a museum piece and has the drive train corrected to give the gear range it should have had when it was made, also modern lights.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2021)

Looks like a lovely warm Spring day. Feels like winter still.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2021)

A Mears Ashby gate on tonight's little jaunt.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2021)

The lychgate to the graveyard in Walsham Le Willows


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2021)

Turn around and go somewhere else, point on the Marriotts Way this evening.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

One from this morning's ride Mears Ashby allotments gate


----------



## Fram (14 Apr 2021)

Operation Staycation?


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a tatty gate on my ride from work last night.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

My favourite gates


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2021)

Ooop North


----------



## Gunk (17 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My favourite gates
> 
> View attachment 584345



Stanwick?


----------



## All uphill (17 Apr 2021)

A favourite resting spot.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> Stanwick?


No Quinton


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2021)

View towards Dunchurch


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2021)

A set of industrial gates and my Woodrup earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Hannington Allotment pedestrian entrance gate earlier this evening.






And one a bit further around the ride with the sun going down .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

The gate has been removed but there always use to be a gate here


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2021)

On my way to Sainsburys this morning, and, spotted this very elaborate gate (Wilmore Grange), near Wythall, Birmingham.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The gate has been removed but there always use to be a gate here
> 
> View attachment 585227


This could be in the 'Something missing' thread 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

An Overstone gate that's supposed to keep people out...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

An industrial gate on this morning's ride


----------



## Gunk (24 Apr 2021)

Stunning morning, gate along Willow Walk, you would never believe this view is in the middle of a city.


----------



## figbat (24 Apr 2021)

One of the remaining gates on the grounds of the former Coleshill House.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2021)

...with Exeter as a backdrop...


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

The gateway at Greyfriars Medieval Priory in Dunwich


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

A rather strange gate by Dungee woods


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

One from this morning's ride, it's one I pass regularly but on a horrible junction so seeing as it was quiet at 6.15 am


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2021)

Raleigh Pioneer at dusk.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a Burton Latimer gate on tonights ride from work.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)




----------



## Willd (2 May 2021)

+ Electricity substation with electrified fence


----------



## Willd (2 May 2021)

Locked gate in front of (deep) ford on the Thurlaston Brook


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

My CX in front of of a half gate, in Holcot, with an Eagle perched atop 🦅


----------



## BoldonLad (3 May 2021)

I have really milked this one, posted in three places!

My bike in-front of the gates to the former Engine House for Cleadon Water Pumping Station, locally known as, Cleadon Water Tower.


----------



## Fram (6 May 2021)




----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

MBIFO a slightly mullahed gate on today's ride along the High Peak Trail/ Pennine Bridleway.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2021)

Nice little twenty miler on my 1960s Batavus and a little bit of shopping done en-route.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Nice little twenty miler on my 1960s Batavus and a little bit of shopping done en-route.
> View attachment 587792


That is such a lovely bike! And the white tyres contrast so nicely with the scarlet gate.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That is such a lovely bike! And the white tyres contrast so nicely with the scarlet gate.


Thank you. It's very comfortable and relaxing to ride but could do with a few gears around here.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

A field gate earlier today with Milton Keynes in the distance.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

MBIFO a gate inside a tunnel in Tissington.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

Another day, another gate.. This one more local. Overstone Lane golf club entrance.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2021)

Very kind of the farmer to leave this one open so I could get the view...


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2021)

Lych gate (and war memorial), St James church, South Anston


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

+ overflow from Boddington reservoir


----------



## Willd (14 May 2021)

Gated road to Lower Shuckburgh. There are atually 5 gates, though only 2 were shut and someone very kindly opened the last one for me


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

A nice early am gate just before Easton Maudit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2021)

_Parish Church of All-Saints_
Normanton

Seen at the Snydale Road (& Parish Rooms) entrance





Strictly speaking, it’s a graveyard when in the grounds/adjacent to a Church
A cemetery is a stand-alone burial ground




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253747-church-of-all-saints-normanton
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2762278


----------



## Mr Celine (17 May 2021)

Mellerstain House, Berwickshire.


----------



## keabo (17 May 2021)

Between Bradshaw and Hawkshaw, near Bury, Lancs.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 May 2021)

it's not quite clear, but can I pass through here onto the Welbeck Estate d'ya think?


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2021)

One of my favourite gates (from yesterday's ride), from which I can see Exeter, Exmouth, and the English Channel... and I'm sure I can see France if I strain my eyes...


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

A recently installed gate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> it's not quite clear, but can I pass through here onto the Welbeck Estate d'ya think?



We have a 'Welbeck 'state' up here too, but it's rather different...............

https://www.fccenvironment.co.uk/waste-processing/landfill/welbeck/


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We have a 'Welbeck 'state' up here too, but it's rather different...............
> 
> https://www.fccenvironment.co.uk/waste-processing/landfill/welbeck/


Indeed, very different. But in the not too distant future, your Welbeck might become a more accessible public asset? The one down here will doubtless remain in the hands of the gentry, with access granted to we lowly plebs in the currently limited way ... provided we continue to tug our forelocks as we hurriedly pass through lest we catch a backside full of buckshot.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Indeed, very different. But in the not too distant future, your Welbeck might become a more accessible public asset? The one down here will doubtless remain in the hands of the gentry, with access granted to we lowly plebs in the currently limited way ... provided we continue to tug our forelocks as we hurriedly pass through lest we catch a backside full of buckshot.


It is meant to
That said, it was supposed to have been finished/filled-in/landscaped over 10 years ago, but it was extended
Plan to import potentially toxic soils to Wakefield landfill site given go-ahead despite almost 100 objections | Yorkshire Post

Isn't 'your' Welbeck where there were MoD facilities, training/offices/etc..
Or is my memory of a portion of (the Bill Bryson book) _'Notes From A Small Island'_ all to pot?


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It is meant to
> That said, it was supposed to have been finished/filled-in/landscaped over 10 years ago, but it was extended
> Plan to import potentially toxic soils to Wakefield landfill site given go-ahead despite almost 100 objections | Yorkshire Post
> 
> ...


Your memory's spot on, though the MoD moved the college a while ago. Jo Public only has access to the income generating bits of the estate - a gallery, garden centre, restaurant, artisan food school etc. To be fair, it's quite a nice place to visit, and there are a few public footpaths through the estate.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2021)

This gateway into Roche Abbey's not been used as such in a while:


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

MBIFO Seasons Garden Centre on last nights ride from work.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2021)

One I've been meaning to photograph for a while. Gate adjacent to the church at Leebotwood.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

_NewLands Lodge_
(bottom of) Goosehill Lane
Warmfield
(just south-west of) Normanton








This was (building to the left) one of the gate-houses to NewLands Hall...... demolished some point in the 1920s

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/190178

LInks to the Knights Templars; https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2021)




----------



## shep (26 May 2021)




----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2021)

Found a positive gold mine of fancy, and, not so fancy gates, today, Tilehouse Lane, near Denham Airfield, near Uxbridge.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

A gateway half way up the hill that leads to Wellingborough rugby club earlier today.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2021)

Sorry, I forgot to close my gates when I took the photo...


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

One of my regular ride past gates but not one I normally stop at


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Gated Road between Yelvertoft & Winwick


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Gated Road between Winwick & West Haddon


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2021)

A rather well weathered one today... to a secret garden?


----------



## tyred (30 May 2021)

One of my favourite gates, my first time on that road in quite a while.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2021)

@IaninSheffield 


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Isn't 'your' Welbeck where there were MoD facilities, training/offices/etc..
> Or is my memory of a portion of (the Bill Bryson book) _'Notes From A Small Island'_ all to pot?
> 
> 
> ...



I re-read the book, & BB writes that there's an underground 'complex' constructed for the 5th Duke

https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/welbeck-tunnels-notts-october-2016.107144/
http://www.nottshistory.org.uk/portland1907/portland7.htm


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @IaninSheffield
> 
> 
> I re-read the book, & BB writes that there's an underground 'complex' constructed for the 5th Duke
> ...


I was aware of the tunnels but hadn't come across either of those accounts - fascinating! Thanks 👍


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2021)

I found a gate overlooking an old windmill.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

A gate that's been done before, but the sunlight was just right, today


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

By Woodford ford


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

A rusty old gate earlier this morning


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2021)

An open gate with a load of escaped sheep feeding on the wheat/barley


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mr Celine (7 Jun 2021)

Firestane Edge summit, Roxburghshire.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

A new gate to me in a farm courtyard


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2021)

A very smart gate, just out Martham, Norfolk.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2021)

A gate requiring a little TLC, St Benet's Abbey, Norfolk


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jun 2021)

Gate with a view near Eaton Mascott:


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

Bit of an industrial gate on today's ride


----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2021)

MBIFO the lych-gate at All Saints Church, West Ilsley, Berks.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

Another industrial gate from this morning's ride and another more rural one only about a mile apart.


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2021)

C16-derived house in Drayton, Oxfordshire.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2021)

Now that is a proper garden wall!


----------



## RoMeR (16 Jun 2021)

Trent Bridge, the home of Nottinghamshire Cricket Club


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jun 2021)

Norwich Gate of Sandringham Estate


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

2 gates to be precise


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

Viking Trail.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

Moo cows in the background. I couldn't get them to come closer though.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2021)

I had to take my bike out for a test ride yesterday, having replaced chainrings, cassette, chain, gear cables and outers, handlebar tape, and added an inline adjuster for the front derailleur (hurrah, at last... that makes life easier!). The sun popped out just at the right moment to catch the dramatic clouds.


----------



## RoMeR (21 Jun 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I had to take my bike out for a test ride yesterday, having replaced chainrings, cassette, chain, gear cables and outers, handlebar tape, and added an inline adjuster for the front derailleur (hurrah, at last... that makes life easier!). The sun popped out just at the right moment to catch the dramatic clouds.
> 
> View attachment 595024


Very atmospheric


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

First gate for my new to me koga


----------



## RoMeR (22 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First gate for my new to me koga
> 
> View attachment 595208


Very nice, any ideas for a first tour?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a wooden gate in Moulton


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Very nice, any ideas for a first tour?


I wish , will only see sub 60 mile rides


----------



## RoMeR (22 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wish , will only see sub 60 mile rides


At least it's out there no matter what the mileage is, enjoy.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> At least it's out there no matter what the mileage is, enjoy.


Oh I will enjoy it


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Another local gate that I always ignore for some reason


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2021)

Another day, another gate...


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

A gate by the new memorial on Shepherds hill in Woolaston


----------



## gtmet (26 Jun 2021)

Top of Vicarage Hill, Olveston - in the background the Severn.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

A pr of what look to be newly effected gates .


----------



## Willd (27 Jun 2021)

Swinford


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

Nice little wrought iron gate nicely rivetted together with a few ornate features and hung between two nice circular pillars but sadly overgrown and unused, Probably because it's too small for modern farm machinery.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2021)

Just visiting.....honest.






Outside the now decomissioned Shrewsbury Prison (locally known as The Dana). It has recently featured as the location for the BBC drama _Time_.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

From Mondays ride .... Chirk Castle iron gate. Over 300 years old, Grade I listed and very ornate. Wonder if they were painted white originally?


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jul 2021)

One of the gateways to Hooton Pagnell Hall


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

Old rail gate on the currently disused branch line to Leiston - it used to be used to take material to and from Sizewell & may be re-opened IF Sizewell C gets the go-ahead


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

A set of industrial gates down by the old Dunkleys restaurant.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2021)

A posh gate in front of a posh house, in Harpford.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2021)

A lych gate... and a church... at Rockbeare. Actually, for lych gate fans, this is a good place to visit, as it's got two... there's another one immediately below the church.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

A room gate with a view at Kinbane Head - Rathlin Island on the left, Fair Head to the right and The Mull of Kintyre straight ahead in the distance.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

Holdenby house gates


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

A set of gates to a bridleway


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a rather tatty gate on t'other day's ride


----------



## gtmet (11 Jul 2021)

Hawkesbury Upton, just below the Somerset monument.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Looking across the Dale Valley towards an old windmill.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

MBIFO the North gate at Arundel Castle, at Whiteways Lodge roundabout.





MBIFO Petworth Park (front?) gate, which is behind the wood sheet gate, probably for restoration.
Interesting to see the faces of the 2 statues missing, which has been this way for some years.
On the house, to the left of where my bike is, there’s a letter box, in the sash window, with a bell screwed to the window frame.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

One of the smaller gates at the entrance to Seaford College, near Petworth, with an interesting checkerboard pattern in stone and flint.


----------



## Ripple (16 Jul 2021)

Random gates to random field.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

A very industrial gate just by Weetabix factory in Burton Latimer.









And one a bit nicer in Finedon.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

But where does it go?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2021)

On the Weetabix theme @biggs682

MBIFO an abandoned back entrance to Weetabix on tonight's ride from work..


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

A newly erected gate at St Mowden industrial area as you enter Wellingborough


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jul 2021)

King's Coronation Park gates, Retford


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

An old manse, now open as a museum.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jul 2021)

Gate with a view of the Lawley and Caer Caradoc this morning:


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jul 2021)

Lychgate for St Peter & St Paul's, Old Brampton




​and this elderly but interesting gate, seemingly now to nowhere, was just down the road.


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Willd (25 Jul 2021)

Bridle path at Hopsford


----------



## Willd (25 Jul 2021)

Don't watch Children of the Corn


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a gate ... with a little something else behind it


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

Roaming in the gloaming


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2021)

A gate with a view to the Shropshire hills on Lyons Lane not far from Condover.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2021)

A big farmyard gate near to Yardley Hastings earlier today.


----------



## Solocle (30 Jul 2021)




----------



## figbat (31 Jul 2021)

One ride, three gates:


----------



## ClichéGuevara (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jul 2021)

One hell of a gate, and Grade I listed. Chirk Castle.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

A gate to a local sports field .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2021)

I thought this one came out quite well. On the road to Church Preen this afternoon:


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2021)

Posh one today - Holdenby House


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2021)

A recently installed gate on the road to Falkenham


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

A wooden one today.


----------



## Buck (3 Aug 2021)

Last week we rode from Ravenscar to Whitby on the Cinder Trail. Here we had a brief stop between Robin Hoods Bay and Whitby.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

The former station in Pulham Market - this was on the Waveney Valley Line which closed in 1953. Now a private house and could be yours for somewhere around £400k https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108491636#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Aug 2021)

Yesterday’s gate photo. I wasn’t brave or foolish enough as lean my bike against it. Apparently the resident was at home and her security looked rather serious 😏


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Aug 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2021)

Somewhere in the Rhône Valley, near the small of peaches ready for harvest...


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Aug 2021)

The north entrance to the Arundel Estate.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

I've gone posh tonight. I wonder what happened to the original gates.


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

A former railway station.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

O


Willd said:


> Posh one today - Holdenby House
> 
> View attachment 602330



@PeteXXX we have non county people taking pictures of our gates


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

A gate I pass by on a regular basis but never photograph it .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2021)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)

Just a small one today but it overlooks and old mill and waterwheel


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

Two gates about 100 yards apart


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2021)

I love this gate - just in the middle of nowhere - I'll find the background of it later

https://adventureswithbessie.wordpress.com/2017/10/20/sunk-island-and-the-gate-to-nowhere/


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a gate, at Cowdray Park, West Sussex. They don’t do things by halves at Cowdray Park!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

A Pitsford reservoir gate earlier today


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2021)

OK not a bike but a trike tho’ I did cycle to here. Looking up a cloudy Loch Etive.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

Looking towards the remains of an old cottage.


----------



## purpan (22 Aug 2021)

Next to a gate, rather than in front of it, for aquaphobic reasons!
Canal du Midi this morning.


----------



## gtmet (25 Aug 2021)

... in front of a gate, being the tradesman's entrance to an ultramodern gentleman's country seat.






Swinhay Farm, the residence of Sir David McMurtry, in the country but also not far from his Renishaw works.


----------



## Willd (26 Aug 2021)

Plus what I believe is Norfolk reed


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Aug 2021)

purpan said:


> Next to a gate, rather than in front of it, for aquaphobic reasons!
> Canal du Midi this morning.


Ooo, kickbike! Like!


----------



## purpan (26 Aug 2021)

They’re brilliant. You should get one, if you haven’t already. And then another, ‘cos they’re cheap and one isn’t enough. 


IaninSheffield said:


> Ooo, kickbike! Like!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2021)

Roche-sur-Grâne today:


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2021)

Camera didn't capture it properly but there was the most amazing Amber sunset going on here.


----------



## gtmet (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

"Don't eat me new Raleigh!"


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2021)

Lychgate at St Leonard's Birdingbury


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> "Don't eat me new Raleigh!"
> View attachment 607484


You could start a market for horse-snot saddle cream


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 604111
> 
> 
> View attachment 604112
> ...


That's my favouritist gate ever!!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

MBIFO the presently open gate (soon to be closed, in October) to the restricted byway, Cut Throat Lane, on yesterday's blackberry picking ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2021)

Don't normally turn up here, but lying in some grass near Settle after a severe energy drop gobbling some Lidl wine gums to see me through, I suddenly saw in front of my blurry eyes - bike - gate - so here you are.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

Slane Castle


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

MBIFO the gate into the Saatchi Gallery, Sarf norf of the river..


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 608615
> 
> 
> MBIFO the gate into the Saatchi Gallery, Sarf of the river..


??
saatchi gallery kings road?
North of the river surely?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> ??
> saatchi gallery kings road?
> North of the river surely?


Ahhh. My bad. I'd forgotten where I'd taken the photo! 
It's me age, you know


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhh. My bad. I'd forgotten where I'd taken the photo!
> It's me age, you know



still intrigued since you told us where you'd taken it - i fear you may have been taking that bike in a few london pubs as you wandered around london on it.
I take it you from out of london? - can't remember.
Many londoners still get foxed by the river's bends and curves.
London factoid related to that mischievous river and that kings road area location - Elephant and Castle, south of the river of course, is further north than that den of iniquity Sloane Square, north of the river.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> still intrigued since you told us where you'd taken it - i fear you may have been taking that bike in a few london pubs as you wandered around london on it.
> I take it you from out of london? - can't remember.
> Many londoners still get foxed by the river's bends and curves.
> London factoid related to that mischievous river and that kings road area location - Elephant and Castle, south of the river of course, is further north than that den of iniquity Sloane Square, north of the river.


I was born in London but moved out 50 years ago.. Teetotal, now, so I can't use that excuse!






This is my Friday afternoon ride, starting/ending at Euston, walking to Brompton Junction in Covent Garden, then pedalling the rest of the route, hence my confusion


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

The horse refused to cooperate in any way to make the photo better.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

Do lock gates ount as gates?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2021)

The bike was only mine for the day and the gates belong to Graythwaite Hall.


----------



## Trickedem (13 Sep 2021)

Just outside Thirsk on our recent tour from Edinburgh to London with @rb58 @ianrauk and @AKA Bob


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2021)

And here's the same gate as above, but with moi in the pic.. @AKA Bob 's pic






And another lovely gate a couple of days later in Sherwood Forest


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

Gate with Atlantic views


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2021)

The gate in to a church on the Crab and Winkle Way today.


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)

Very small gate with a nice view.


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Sep 2021)

An attractive, and original (see second picture) gate_way; _no idea what happened to the gates though - probably melted down to make ships or bomb casings in WW2 ...


----------



## Willd (18 Sep 2021)

At St Peter & St Paul's, Watford


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2021)

A bit of a gate and the sun coming out


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

Super posh residencies now but must have a hell of a place to be originally.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2021)

All Saints Church Gate, Chedgrave, Norfolk


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

MBIFO the gate into the Walled Garden, Delapre Abbey, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

I found a new to me gate this morning after taking a new to me right turn and ended up somewhere new as well.


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Sep 2021)

One of quite a few entrances to the Goodwood Estate, in Sussex.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Sep 2021)

A rare out of town excursion for the hipster singlespeed. Mediocre Bob Griffin 531 frame, Campag Record hubs and a White Industries freewheel. It is absolutely silent when pedalling.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

Scored a gate and a train.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

Gated road at Brockhall


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

Plus cattle handing pen


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2021)

Plus more maize and a pylon


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Sep 2021)

Lych gate at St Bartholomew's, Maltby


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

The gateway to St Mary's church in Benefield


----------



## Willd (3 Oct 2021)

Plus cow and family


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

The River Finn. This used to be a great view of the river at this point but the hedge has grown enough to block it.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Turning around point on this morning's solo 10 mile tandem ride


----------



## Willd (9 Oct 2021)

Another day, another gate


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

An early morning gate


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2021)

Climbing into the hills and the cloud, from my ride on Friday:


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

I think I have found my dream house....


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I have found my dream house....
> View attachment 613019


It's a little tricky to see, but is that house right on the edge of a lake?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I have found my dream house....
> View attachment 613019



Mist admit i pass quite a few dream houses on most of my rides as well , oh well keep dreaming


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> It's a little tricky to see, but is that house right on the edge of a lake?


It is right on the edge of a lake.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a white gate with a roof.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Oct 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Climbing into the hills and the cloud


Did you get damp?


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Oct 2021)

My first contribution. View of a gate on Noggarth Rd above Wheatley Lane - Burnley in the background and mercifully distant.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Did you get damp?


No it was just rather foggy up on the top.


----------



## LWeleven (20 Oct 2021)

Couple of weeks ago north Shropshire


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> View attachment 607188



I think you need a photo in front of the aptly named "Pill Clinic" next


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2021)

Haha, a rather more Devonian effort than my last photo on this thread... in the Otter Valley, at Fluxton


----------



## LWeleven (22 Oct 2021)

Does a open gate count 🤷 few days ago lovely mornings ride , the next pics maybe a new bike . Maybe 🤞


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

A religious gate... St James Church, Old Milverton


----------



## Willd (23 Oct 2021)

Standard farm gate


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

MBIFO Kettering Town football club gates.


----------



## All uphill (25 Oct 2021)

Not the most welcoming gate.

Ham in Somerset. Not far from North Curry. We like our food down here.


----------



## All uphill (25 Oct 2021)

Here's the full picture


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> Not the most welcoming gate.
> 
> Ham in Somerset. Not far from North Curry. We like our food down here.
> 
> View attachment 615080



I think they should have just built a draw bridge


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

St. George & the dragon on the gate to St. George's church in Shimpling


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

More gates


----------



## All uphill (2 Nov 2021)

Shall we put the gate on the left or on the right, dear? 

Let's do both!


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2021)

Near Craigellachie.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2021)

On the climb up to Bulthy from the Criggion side yesterday:


----------



## rualexander (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

In reply to @All uphill s two big gates... Here's the little one for the middle!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2021)

Gate with a view near Harmer Hill;


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2021)

A gate with the sun starting to rise earlier today


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2021)

The sheep round here are hard and need a proper gate, not sure how you open it though


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

Saw this on NCN 1 today. Behind the gates are lots of tired Nissan huts. Looks like a remnant from the war years.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

MBIFO an Overstone gate.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2021)

Near Nadderwater today:


----------



## gtmet (13 Nov 2021)

In front of a gate with a view.







Lower Failand.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Nov 2021)

Noggarth, Pendle. My bike in front or 4 gates - a record? Probably is for me, and it needed a second pic to get the fourth gate in



.


----------



## mikeIow (14 Nov 2021)

Bike & gate, you say?





have I answered the right question? 🤪

Wait…theres more!





I highly recommend the ride from Pier 39, visit Fort Worth, over GGB, cafe stop in Saucelito, then on ours to spot some redwoods and end at Tiberon….ferry back past Alcatraz, a great day out!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Hamtun Council offices precinct gate.


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

Gate into Knaptoft church ruins and memorial garden


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2021)

The forecast sun didn't break through today, so made the most of autumnal hues... and sheep. No, no, not like that... wash your brain out.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

MBIFO a Chapel Brampton station gate.


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2021)

Borough Hill, Daventry


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2021)

Up into the hills near Church Preen early yesterday morning:


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a Cambridge gate.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

A Hardwick gate


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

Top security 😄


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

Plus H&S


----------



## gtmet (6 Dec 2021)

... in front of the gate to a derelict anti-aircraft battery site.






Wharf Lane, Portbury.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Dec 2021)

20211211_095300 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

Same gate, different bike.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

Well....its closeish if not strictly in front...


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2021)

Definitely a pretty gate, near Exminster:


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> pretty gate


That is either an enormous gate or a tiny bicycle


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> That is either an enormous gate or a tiny bicycle



Well, it's a 56cm frame, so I guess the gate is large...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a posh gate at Littleham today:


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2021)

MBIFO the poshest and best decorated house in Gt Harrowden


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2021)

I tried out a 'new' road today. Not one to belt down, but some nice views, as the sun deigned to show itself at last.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2021)

The sun was fickle today. but a nice little Boxing Day spin through the puddles was nice anyway.


----------



## Willd (31 Dec 2021)

A scruffy old one, slightly too small for the gate posts 





and a posher wooden one


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 Dec 2021)

"The Ridge" Marple


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2021)

The usual last gate of the year shot - my back gate at the end of this afternoon's homeward commute


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2021)

Annoyed with the Met Office forecast today: instead of warmth, dryness and 5 hours of sunshine, we had greyness, coolth, dampness, and just 5 minutes of sunshine. Oh well, one nice gate photo in the brief sun...


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Annoyed with the Met Office forecast today: instead of warmth, dryness and 5 hours of sunshine, we had greyness, coolth, dampness, and just 5 minutes of sunshine. Oh well, one nice gate photo in the brief sun...
> 
> View attachment 624305


Amazing light - late arvo?


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Amazing light - late arvo?



Yup - shaft of low light in between clouds, about an hour before sunset.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

A dawn gate


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2022)

The leccy having just clocked its 1000th kilometre on the 80 km / 50 mile day I commuted to work, in front of a some chooks gates


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2022)

And today it's the usual first gate of the year - my back gate from the other side on the way out this morning...


----------



## plantfit (1 Jan 2022)

Vintage ladies Swift, part of my "last vintage ride of the year" yesterday


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jan 2022)

mbifo of a gate (honest), and the site of a gate, in May


----------



## flake99please (4 Jan 2022)

Fairmilehead, South of Edinburgh. Looking towards Straiton retail park.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (4 Jan 2022)

A slightly less than convenient gate in to Holkham Estate on the Fakenham 100.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

MBIFO Saints Gate #3 on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a Little Houghton gate..


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a Southern Uplands gate


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a posh back gate in Gt Billing


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 626260
> 
> 
> MBIFO a posh back gate in Gt Billing


There's no peeking over that wall is there!?


----------



## figbat (15 Jan 2022)

MBIFO Basildon Park, film set for Pride and Prejudice and interior set for Downton Abbey.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2022)

An opposite summer leys gate this morning


----------



## Willd (16 Jan 2022)

Another boring field gate


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

Willd said:


> Another boring field gate
> 
> View attachment 626847


No such thing. Every photo has a story.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2022)

MBIFO an Otterton gate. In front of Otterton Church. But as it's not my gate, I won't label it "MGIFO a church".


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

Somewhere between Gislingham & Walsham Le Willows was this old and rusty gate. Chained to two trees with what appeared to be almost new chains & padlocks, but absolutely nothing fence wise either side to stop you just walking round it


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Somewhere between Gislingham & Walsham Le Willows was this old and rusty gate. Chained to two trees with what appeared to be almost new chains & padlocks, but absolutely nothing fence wise either side to stop you just walking round it
> View attachment 627070



maybe in summer the foliage is thick enough to stop people walking round the gate, but even if thats the case its a bit silly.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> nothing fence wise either side to stop you just walking round it


Putting my work hat on, that looks like an old road way so I suspect the idea is to stop people driving past it


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2022)

MBIFO Tim Martin's gate:


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2022)

On the road between Datchworth and Watton-at-stone Hertfordshire.


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jan 2022)

MBIFO of a grotty gate next to grotty Cockden bridge


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a gate and Harpford:


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a rather wide gate aperture, Hollow Gill Brow (twixt Rathmell & Wigglesworth, Ribblesdale)


----------



## Gillstay (24 Jan 2022)

A gate a few of you may recognise.......


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> maybe in summer the foliage is thick enough to stop people walking round the gate, but even if thats the case its a bit silly.


The gap looks wide enough to get a vehicle through. Perhaps the off road ones are playing around locally.


----------



## gtmet (24 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> MBIFO a rather wide gate aperture, Hollow Gill Brow (twixt Rathmell & Wigglesworth, Ribblesdale)
> View attachment 627962


Ra'mell in England?


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jan 2022)

gtmet said:


> Ra'mell in England?


Wellllll.....Yorkshire, s'pose that counts as England 😉


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2022)

Sproughton burial ground


----------



## Saluki (30 Jan 2022)

East Carleton Manor gates. Where Colin Chapman used to live. He was a fire of my Father.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a squidgy muddy gate - I believe it's called Cow-P!ss Gate on it's Strava segment


----------



## gtmet (31 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> MBIFO a rather wide gate aperture, Hollow Gill Brow (twixt Rathmell & Wigglesworth, Ribblesdale)
> View attachment 627962





gtmet said:


> Ra'mell in England?





FrothNinja said:


> Wellllll.....Yorkshire, s'pose that counts as England 😉


To those still puzzling out this exchange, I refer you to:

Palmer, William T., ' Odd Corners in the Yorkshire Dales', pub Skeffington & Son, wartime 1940s, p56,.


----------



## gtmet (1 Feb 2022)

... & also a failed crop of winter wheat. Rooks got it. You can just see the surviving patches of green.
The farmer judges the soil to be ready and will be ordering seed to sow spring wheat in the next ten days, currently forecast to be dry.







Stock Hill.


----------



## plantfit (2 Feb 2022)

Nice ride around the lanes of Lincolnshire this morning,


----------



## Fredo76 (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a very neglected gate that hasn't been opened in years, and probably never will be again!


----------



## Willd (5 Feb 2022)

Hollowell Reservoir, no riff-raff allowed here


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a Mamhead gate:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2022)

A green gate from near Dawlish:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Willd (12 Feb 2022)

Wonky double


----------



## Willd (12 Feb 2022)

Plus pylon and distant wind farm - generating quite a bit today I'd imagine


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Feb 2022)

Another gate today - around Gatton and the climbs of the North Downs.


----------



## gtmet (12 Feb 2022)

Compton Greenfield.


----------



## Fredo76 (21 Feb 2022)

San Ildefonso Pueblo and Black Mesa


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (26 Feb 2022)

The day closing it's tired eyes...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2022)

Crest, today. Behind is the highest dungeon in France.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

Gated road at Snorscomb, one of 8 on Saturday , only 2 today


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

Gate to St James the Less Church at Sulgrave


----------



## gtmet (5 Mar 2022)

... in front of a gate with a view of yet another disused nuclear power station. They seem to be part of the arable rotation round here, like cooling towers in the Aire Valley.






Bevington.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Mar 2022)

MBIFO some really rather lovely gates - even if their grandeur is now somewhat decayed


----------



## Willd (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Willd (5 Mar 2022)

Pretentious moi


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2022)

Lympstone yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2022)

The sun's been a little more shy today. But it popped out for a few moments to shine on the summer bike (put into use, as the gears on the winter bike have gone all wonky!)


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Mar 2022)

Pass it a lot but this was the first time I paused - MBIFO the rather lovely gates at St Anne's, Fence


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2022)

A gate in Bucklesham leading on to a public footpath


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

The white elephant that is HS2


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

Rowington Green


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Mar 2022)

MBIFO the gate to not really the Newchurch (pic liable to appear elsewhere )


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a gate with a lot of Padlocks .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

MBIFO Isham Farm Gate though it's miles away from Isham.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

I have a contribution to make to this thread for the first time in many months!


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2022)

Lych gate of Clayworth cemetery. Not sure whether the inscription is uplifting or gloomy 🤔


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 635384
> 
> 
> MBIFO a gate with a lot of Padlocks .


That would be a lot of keys to carry!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2022)

Bicton gates.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

Near Worsaw Hill


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

Ashbourne Cemetery lych gate


----------



## Willd (26 Mar 2022)

Plus aeroplanes


----------



## Willd (26 Mar 2022)

Could also be used in the "in front of some water", "interesting tree", "ford" threads


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2022)

Them's what I call 'gates'!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2022)

I can do this today. Bradwell in the background. Hope Cement works to right of bike


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## tyred (29 Mar 2022)

Looking towards a stone circle.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

A set of recently installed gate's along Moonshine gap near the Mad mile


----------



## gtmet (2 Apr 2022)

... in front of six gates.







Lower Almondsbury, view across the Severn Vale to Wales.


----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2022)




----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2022)




----------



## Willd (2 Apr 2022)

It doesn't mention bikes


----------



## Gillstay (4 Apr 2022)




----------



## gtmet (6 Apr 2022)

... in front of a gate with a view across the Severn.






Vicarage Hill, Olveston.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (9 Apr 2022)

The gate to King Arthur's Round Table, Eamont Bridge, Cumbria


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

Toff House main gates


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Apr 2022)

The West gate of Canterbury City wall. Sadly surrounded by irate drivers most of the time.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Apr 2022)

MBIFO of a gate comprised of pallets - looking past Pendle to the left, toward the Forest of Bowland and a distant Ingleborough to the right of the gap


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2022)

The gate to St. Augustine's church in Harleston


----------



## figbat (13 Apr 2022)

One of the entrance gates to Clumber Park.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2022)

MBalmostIFO the gate to the playground in Salcey Forest.


----------



## Willd (15 Apr 2022)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2022)

On my century ride yesterday:


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

You want gates, I've got gates 

Plus me





Plus yellow field




Double




Hidden


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the gate to Lower Black Moss Res


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Apr 2022)




----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2022)

I feel good tonight now that I have re-visited one of my favourite gates.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2022)

MBIFO a gate and some blossom on yesterday's ride..


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2022)

Gate at St Michael's and All Angels, Barton Turf, Norfolk. Is this called a Lynch Gate?

Have used this photograph twice, once here, and, once in MBIFO a Church (well, we did have to peddle up a small hill to get here).


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the old leatherworks gate on today's ride..


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2022)

I used to cycle past this interesting gate regularly but I don't believe that I have ever photographed it before. It is the original entry into an old Georgian house. There's a new wide gate into a car park for the visitors to house/gardens/art gallery and this is no longer in use


----------



## figbat (22 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Is this called a Lynch Gate?



It’s a lychgate, or lych gate.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 641272
> 
> MBIFO the old leatherworks gate on today's ride..



Ooo Deco!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

figbat said:


> It’s a lychgate, or lych gate.



Thank you, I almost had it right


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

figbat said:


> It’s a lychgate, or lych gate.



Actually, double thank you. Knowing the true name prompted me to Google, quite fascinating background. You learn something new everyday (not sure when I will use it, but, it is there, just in case).


----------



## All uphill (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Thank you, I almost had it right



This is a lynch gate. Cothelstone in Somerset ; poachers were hanged from these arches into the early 1800s with the most perfunctory of trials.


----------



## All uphill (23 Apr 2022)

Now I'm worried. 100m further on is this. Looks like a guillotine to me!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

All uphill said:


> Now I'm worried. 100m further on is this. Looks like a guillotine to me!
> 
> View attachment 641383



No problem... you haven't been poaching... have you?


----------



## All uphill (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> No problem... you haven't been poaching... have you?



I may have poached my eggs this morning


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Apr 2022)

All uphill said:


> Now I'm worried. 100m further on is this. Looks like a guillotine to me!
> 
> View attachment 641383



For people that make close passes on windy days


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

Plus Welford Reservoir


----------



## Willd (24 Apr 2022)

We have a big gate budget St Denys Church Cold Ashby


----------



## tyred (24 Apr 2022)




----------



## srj10 (26 Apr 2022)

One of the many gates along the Greenock Cut


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

Lovely gates at Culmstock church.


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

And another from today's ride into Devon.
I had fallen into the bad habit of "miles not smiles" recently ; it was a perfect day to just enjoy without targets.


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2022)

A fine example of the blacksmith's art.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

Nice old wrought iron gate. Non-motorised users can pass through the small gate for five miles of traffic free bliss to Glenveagh Castle.


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2022)

Plus 2 fallow deer and a rabbit (probably not very visible on the photo )


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

My nearest bike to a gate with a gate


----------



## All uphill (3 May 2022)

Near Milverton. The Quaker cemetery.







No headstones but a sentiment many of us agree with, I expect.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2022)

...and a tree.


----------



## All uphill (4 May 2022)

From yesterday's ride to Clatworthy Reservoir. I was very glad of my 30 x 40 lowest gear!


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

Keyston church gate


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2022)

A gate with a view... at Slapton


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2022)

A recently installed electric gate


----------



## Willd (8 May 2022)

Plus Edgehill


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

Willd said:


> Plus Edgehill
> 
> View attachment 643757



As in the Battle of?


----------



## Willd (8 May 2022)

Yes, the battle would have taken place directly behind the gate at the the foot of the hill. Photo's taken from the left-most road below the fork on the map below.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

Willd said:


> Yes, the battle would have taken place directly behind the gate at the the foot of the hill. Photo's taken from the left-most road below the fork on the map below.
> 
> View attachment 643776



I used to live nearby in Banbury.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

MBIFO a Blacko gate


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2022)

Actually two gates, but I think the one in the foreground wins.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

Lost skis put to a new use


----------



## tyred (9 May 2022)

The gates into the "New Mill" which is only about 400 years old! Was used commercially until 1980, restored and open as a working museum.


----------



## gtmet (11 May 2022)

English scenery, such variety in such a small compass:




And on the other side of the road:




Common Lane, Failand; St Bartholomew; Royal Portbury & Avonmouth Docks.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

Some gardens in Exeter I'd never been to before today...


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

MBIFOAG near Castercliffe


----------



## rogerzilla (14 May 2022)

The Jim Bundy (Australian) track bike, not in Australia. Nor on a track.


----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

Withybrook, all sorts of wonky


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

A set of red gates being installed and leading to where ??


----------



## FrothNinja (15 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A set of red gates being installed and leading to where ??
> 
> View attachment 644798



Overdue bills?


----------



## gtmet (15 May 2022)

... in front of a service gate beneath the second severn crossing.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2022)

MBIFO a gate IFO a crop... not sure what, not OSR, not linseed blue...


----------



## FrothNinja (15 May 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a gate IFO a crop... not sure what, not OSR, not linseed blue...
> 
> View attachment 644864



Looks somewhat like a brassica


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2022)

Even on a grey day I like the view to the Stretton hills:


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2022)

Now that's what I call a gate... a spider's web with a spider...


----------



## FrothNinja (18 May 2022)

Quaker Burial Ground (I think), Halifax Rd, Haggate


----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2022)

A Teign Vallley gate today:


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

No cyclists!


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

Willd said:


> No cyclists!
> 
> View attachment 645691



Wheres that?


----------



## FrothNinja (22 May 2022)

On the hairpins above Swinden Br, nr High Halstead


----------



## Willd (23 May 2022)

Prison Service College at Stretton under Fosse


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

Willd said:


> Prison Service College at Stretton under Fosse



I've ridden past there and never noticed, I'll have a look next time I'm out that way.


----------



## Teamfixed (23 May 2022)

On our way to Bala


----------



## Willd (23 May 2022)

Ahh, it's bit off the main road


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

Willd said:


> Ahh, it's bit off the main road
> 
> View attachment 645879



OK


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2022)

A Longdown gate:


----------



## gtmet (23 May 2022)

... in front of an iron gate, and other ironwork, comprising 400 kV UK Supergrid.





... in front of the same gate.


Moor Lane, Olveston.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 May 2022)

All Souls RC Cemetery, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Lancs


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

A Heiland Coo. I tried to call her over for a better pic but she was more interested in stuffing her face with grass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

MBIFO a gate and a government building in Colmar, which couldn't get more French if it included fifty extra flags, a ten metre statue of General De Gaulle, and the Marseillaise playing on a continual loop at high volume...


----------



## FrothNinja (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 646595
> 
> 
> MBIFO a gate and a government building in Colmar, which couldn't get more French if it included fifty extra flags, a ten metre statue of General De Gaulle, and the Marseillaise playing on a continual loop at high volume...



Bloody show offs


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Bloody show offs



I passed it twice while looking for the railway station; they're good at posh buildings but absolutely awful at signposts...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2022)

Looking back at The Lawley as I take the scenic route through Comley.


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Plus various pointy bits


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

The sheep have done a good job mowing the road 





Just noticed, some wag has altered the sign too 😄


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

Alkincoats woodland, off Red Ln, Colne


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

I liked the tree


----------



## andyoxon (3 Jun 2022)

Entrance gate to the (George) Harrison family gaff, in Henley...


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a gate under the M65 over Pendle Water at Quaker Bridge. Said gate is a right pain to hoik a bike over


----------



## Willd (4 Jun 2022)

Plus Oxford canal


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bonno (7 Jun 2022)

The wilds of Sa Pobla, Mallorca


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jun 2022)

With a friend, on the Raddon Hills north of Exeter....


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a rustic gate in the Savernake Forest


----------



## figbat (9 Jun 2022)

When this happened I had to wait to be recovered - I found myself by this gate, which I have posted before but with a different bike.




This time I had time to look around and in the grounds of the estate that the gate belongs to, was this…


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

MBIFO Miller's Dale railway station on the Monsal Trail on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2022)

A posh one today, at Ugbrooke House


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

Twixt Salterforth & Foulridge on the L&L


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

Just noticed, it appears to be upside down


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

Plus gargoyles


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jun 2022)

Above Fence


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

Moulton Road, heading into Newmarket


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jun 2022)

Looking towards Shaugh Prior, Dartmoor, Devon


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2022)

At Stockland Church... a rotating gate.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2022)

St Peter's, Stainforth nr Settle


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jun 2022)

Blacko, Lancs


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

The gate into Ardchattan original priory beside Loch Etive


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The gate into Ardchattan original priory beside Loch Etive
> 
> View attachment 649739



I don't recall seeing your trike before; a very handsome beast.


----------



## rualexander (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a gate across a road/track I used to be able to cycle along


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2022)

Ty Croes station today. Gates closed all day!


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Jun 2022)

near Spen Brook


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

dickyknees said:


> Ty Croes station today. Gates closed all day!
> 
> View attachment 649935



Maybe you should have locked your bike somewhere else?


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you should have locked your bike somewhere else?


Quite safe today. No trains, all on strike.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Jun 2022)

Gate and Gatehouse to Rockingham Mausoleum






​


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Near Worsthorne, Lancs


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

An unidentified lighthouse on Loch Ryan.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Gorple Rd, near Worsthorne


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

Briercliffe Wood - tree tunnels beckon


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

At Oldbury Reservoir


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

A new to me set of gates oh and a footbridge


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2022)

Climbing up out of the Teign Valley to Bridford:


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2022)

From yesterday's collection of gates... another pretty one near Bridford:


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Little Irchester allotment gates


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jul 2022)

Cement works gates, nr Barden, Burnley


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2022)

Barley starting to ripen now and turn to a sea of gold


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Gate to the paddock of the old vicarage in Mears Ashby


----------



## Willd (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2022)

In front of Concord College at Acton Burnell:


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Jul 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In front of Concord College at Acton Burnell:
> View attachment 651385



They really have turned it into a featureless desert - was worried it would end up like this when they did all that earth moving a couple of years ago. Suspect centuries of history have been erased too


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Moulton village gate.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

A Sywell gate.


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 Jul 2022)

Someone forgot to shut the gate - quite some time ago judging by the amount of fly-tipping beyond it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> Someone forgot to shut the gate - quite some time ago judging by the amount of fly-tipping beyond it.
> View attachment 651983



Add another notice:

"We told you so."


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2022)

The entry gate to the Norfolk Tank Museum


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

near Foulridge Tunnel South


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Delapre Abbey gate.


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Jul 2022)

A view over the Clyde


----------



## Alex321 (13 Jul 2022)

I call this a gate 

It is one of the old town gates in Cowbridge


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

From a big stone gate ^^






To a little wooden one.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jul 2022)

Some gaffs gates in Naarfolk;


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2022)

Taken on my imperial century ride today:


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

3 Today


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a gate with a guardhouse by Stanwick Lakes.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jul 2022)

A fairly boring gate, with pleasant but not spectacular view


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

At the bottom of a steep loose stretch of track, Gisburn Old Road


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Coal Pit Lane, Gisburn


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Kissing gate, Barley Ln, twixt Downham and Barley


----------



## wheresthetorch (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Gorple Rd, Brown Edge


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Gorple Rd, Brown Edge


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Gate across the oil road, Ridehalgh Ln, Extwistle Moor


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2022)

I saw a gate today. Positioned the bike nicely, I think.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

St Nicholas, Sabden


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Billing Aquadrome gate






and a gate in Ecton.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Lough Gartan, looking towards Muckish Mountain in the distance (flat-topped peak in the distance, so called as it is supposed to look like a pig's back and "muc" is the Irish word for pig).


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Kildonnell Friary. I was going to put this in the church thread but the church is a bit knackered.


----------



## rualexander (29 Jul 2022)

Padlocked gate 
Reported to council access officer


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Next to Fosters Swing Bridge 115, near Moorfield


----------



## Willd (30 Jul 2022)

Plus the spires of Rugby's churches in the distance


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jul 2022)

Stumbled across this old piccy of Chirk Castle gates, 300 year old beauties.
https://coflein.gov.uk/en/site/26957/


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Noggarth


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

The entrance to Buncrana Castle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2022)

Thursday 4th

_Middleton Railway_
Moor Lane
Hunslet
Leeds
(adjacent to jct 5/M621)

This is more of a railing now!










https://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/
Immediately to the photographers left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6267927


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2022)

The gate to St. Peter's in Snailwell


----------



## Gunk (7 Aug 2022)

Allotments Tilbury Lane, Oxford. Lovely afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2022)

That's a coincidence... One of my pictures in this thread was just 'Liked'. I had taken a picture of my bike in front of a Yorkshire Dales gate on the forum ride. I posted it over in the ride thread, but you might as well have a copy too!


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)




----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

It was foggy and about 4 degrees when I last took a picture of this one, new gates now


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)




----------



## Gunk (7 Aug 2022)

Wow, that’s a gate!


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Gunk said:


> Wow, that’s a gate!



A lych-gate


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2022)

Farmhouse gate in my village.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Aug 2022)

Couple of gates between Llanblethian and Llanmihangel tonight


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

A derelict farmyard.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Aug 2022)

The cemetery gate at Cefn y Parc cemetery.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Aug 2022)

A double gate and a log in a Hertfordshire lane .
🤔 Challenge for @Ming the Merciless ,with your encyclopaedic knowledge of Hertfordshire lanes where is this . Clue ,there’s a Very naughty lady at the end of this lane 
(edit) now corrected **** predictive text


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Aug 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 657866
> 
> A double gate and a log in a Hertfordshire lane .
> 🤔 Challenge for @Ming the Merciless ,with your encyclopaedic knowledge of Herefordshire lanes where is this . Clue ,there’s a Very naughty lady at the end of this lane



Its a Juan Log!!


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Looking towards a stone circle. Rudge, 71 years old and more reliable than my Skoda!


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2022)

Stayer in front of random gate in Grunty Fen on the way home yesterday.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Aug 2022)

France last week. Flippin' hot.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2022)




----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

MBorisBikeIFO some gates in The Regents Park.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Aug 2022)

My bike and gates with the Cardington Air Ship Hangers in the distance .


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

Bit of off-roading today


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)




----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

Well there used to be a gate there. Someone must have pinched it!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2022)

A bit of atmospheric mistiness during the early part of my challenge ride yesterday:


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Sep 2022)

Holy Trinity, Leaton, Shrops


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Sep 2022)

Near Berwick, Shrops


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

Kingsthorpe Baptist Church Gate..


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2022)

I lived in Kingsthorpe for many years.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2022)

St Marys lych gate, Cilcain 1810 with 13th century and later church behind. Church Grade I, gate Grade II.


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

Cold Ashby


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Sep 2022)

The Percy Thrower gate, Holy Trinity, Leaton, Shrops


----------



## gtmet (7 Sep 2022)

... in front of a gate with view of the Chew Valley & passing shower.


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Sep 2022)

Glendowran Hill, twixt Leadhills & Douglas


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Sep 2022)

All-City in front of Cambridge Central Mosque gates.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2022)

Could only be Devon...


----------



## Alex321 (10 Sep 2022)

Taken Thursday






And taken today


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)

I can never resist a picture in front of one of my favourite gates,especially on such a beautiful evening.


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

Autumnal gate


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Sep 2022)

Deer Gate on estate reforestation zone. EU funded environmental work.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

Looking towards some windmills


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2022)

More windmills.


----------



## wheresthetorch (17 Sep 2022)

Alfriston Church in the background.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Taken Thursday
> 
> View attachment 660620
> 
> ...



Thursday's gate is much more elegant!


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Gate with Cardiff Airport in the background


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Gate to the cemetary in Ogmore Vale


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Gate to Margam Park


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2022)

MBIFO a gate to Tansy's Field


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Sep 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO a gate to Tansy's Field
> 
> View attachment 661843



Our evil cat is called Tansy


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

MBIFO ½ a gate in Hardingstone.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2022)

MBIFO a Devon & Exeter Racecourse gate...


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Sep 2022)

The very epitome of tweeness, near Crawford Castle. Expect to see the pic in various other threads


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Plus a nice avenue of trees


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

My Brommie in front of a small access gate to Pitsford Sidings signal box.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a gate.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Small gate leading to lough Mask


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Oct 2022)

What I call the b@$t@rd gate on my gravel loop


----------



## Willd (8 Oct 2022)

One industrial 





and one rural, although the M6 is in the background


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2022)

Two gates plus bonus bovines.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2022)

A 5-bah gate:


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> A 5-bah gate:
> 
> View attachment 663897



I get to be 8 bah (I counted the legs and divided by 4 to make sure)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2022)

At Brown's Coppice near Habberley yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2022)

Me getting back home this morning. Glad that Mellors had opened the gate for me.


----------



## Gunk (11 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Me getting back home this morning. Glad that Mellors had opened the gate for me.
> 
> View attachment 664115



Were you racing?


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> Were you racing?



Only to check that Lady Chatterley was behaving herself.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a gate on the Tissington Trail, yesterday. 






And Tissington Hall, too.


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

Plus today's off-road bit, 25mm slicks and a road-bike were a tad optimistic


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

Birdingbury


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

Edgehill


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2022)

Oxlode pumping station on the New Bedford River.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2022)

Yettington today:


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a gate over the lock bridge by Hamtun Boat Club.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2022)

MBIFO Billing Church back gate on this evening's ride to post a parcel.


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## gtmet (25 Oct 2022)

... in front of the gate with the view of the docks.







Lower Failand.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

MBIFO a ½ gate at Pitsford Res.


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

Pic of “the rig” after I’d just finished a 30mile TT in the south lakes, Cumbria


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

Overlooking Broadclyst. This gate is within about a mile of Exeter city centre.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2022)

Brookhill Woods in Foxhall


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a gate near Cadeleigh


----------



## Willd (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

Looking towards the Bluestack Mountains.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Nov 2022)

A bit of gate action above Wycoller


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a gate by the newish canal basin by the Nene in Hamtun.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2022)

Our fields aren't fenced so we don't have that many gates. This is a barrier for when the river floods, but it's close enough.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

Ing Head Moor, near Pendle


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

above Newchurch


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

This is often the nearest we get to a gate here:






Even if you don't speak German, this sign makes it very clear that no-one, absolutely no-one is to pass this point. The reason is forestry work taking place in this area, and the text spells out very clearly the risks of ignoring the sign, generally implying that it would be certain death, and your own fault.

One one problem, I've just come past the sign from behind, having cycled through the Arboreal Death Zone blissfully unaware of the risks because there wasn't any sign in the other direction.

Thankfully, this was a Sunday; Germany goes to sleep on Sundays so there was no-one cutting anything.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2022)

Bypass gate for the cattle grid on Garth Hill (just after the 28% bit)


----------



## Dadam (20 Nov 2022)

Hall Lane, Farnley, Leeds
Near the Beulah pub


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2022)

They're getting wider 




Plus M40 and Chesterton Windmill


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Absolutely brilliant gate on the Shoemakers' Arbor in the Dingle, Shrewsbury. Love the way they have incorporated a hammer and nails into the design.
The Arbor is 1679, but I think the date of the gate is 1879 (when it mas moved to the Dingle) or possibly later.


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

5 gates for the price of one


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2022)

Rather a misty view back towards the Severn flood plain from near Crew Green this morning:


----------



## Alex321 (27 Nov 2022)

The Old Vicarage in St Donats today


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a gate learning to be a gate.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Nov 2022)

Gate to the Dingle


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2022)

There's a nice sunrise somewhere behind that bank of fog.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

St Andrew's, Wroxeter - the gate piers are columns from the nearby Roman city, Viroconium Cornoviorum, upcycled by the Victorians


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

Gates to the Quarry to the left of New St Chad's, Shrewsbury


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

The gate, and track, to Northampton Bike Park..


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Dec 2022)

Viroconium Cornoviorum


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2022)

Up in the hills near Church Preen:


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

One from yesterday's little bimble.


----------



## All uphill (17 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 671507
> 
> 
> One from yesterday's little bimble.



Pedant alert.

Where's the gate?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

All uphill said:


> Pedant alert.
> 
> Where's the gate?



Oopsie 😂


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Oopsie 😂



You'll get benched


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Dec 2022)

From todays excursion - the snow/ice more or less gone from the fields, hiding as black ice on the road edges instead


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2022)

It was very pleasant at this point in the ride this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

MBIFO Gt Billing Church gate.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2022)

I'm pretty sure I've done this gate before, but it's good enough to be worth another shot, especially as the light was so nice today (and I wanted to stop to warm up in the sunshine a little from the wind chill!)


----------



## chrisleuty (27 Dec 2022)

Taken yesterday when there was some sunshine, with Sutton Common BT tower on the hill in the distance.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Dec 2022)

When is a gate not a gate?


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Dec 2022)

A gate with a view


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> When is a gate not a gate?
> View attachment 672773



A scandalous stretching of the definition, in fact this could be the CC _Watergate Scandal_.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A scandalous stretching of the definition, in fact this could be the CC _Watergate Scandal_.


Oh dear,Andy The naughty corner is >>>>>>>> that way .


----------



## Alex321 (31 Dec 2022)

Couple of different gates today, riding my old hybrid.
Why are all the post toolbar icons greyed out on my phone, even when using desktop mode? So I can't just insert image, but have to use attach files.


----------



## Psamathe (31 Dec 2022)

Summer tour 2022





Ian


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

As @Andy in Germany tried to gate my previous post 🙀 I present an a-bridged gate with a bit of stile...


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2022)

The traditional last gate of the year shot of my back gate


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

And as surely as 2023 follows 2022, the first gate of the year is the same gate from the other side on my way out this afternoon,


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2023)

Very nice bike


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2023)

First gate of the year (to be photographed anyhoo)


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

MBIFO a railway gate on the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2023)

A couple of gates from my challenge ride yesterday:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2023)

MBIFO a dilapidated gate is n Great Billing on yesterday's ride.


----------



## tyred (Friday at 21:32)

The gate to the Gartan Estate.


----------



## briantrumpet (Saturday at 14:09)

Shower dodging this morning...


----------



## Alex321 (Sunday at 21:43)

Just a simple farm gate, between Llanmihangel and Llanblethian


----------



## FrothNinja (Yesterday at 23:00)

3 or 5 gates for the price of 1 - Saltcoats Crossing


----------

